# XM subscription renewal time again...any discount codes?



## ion-man

Does anybody know whether the "ZWINBACK" or other $77 promos for renewal are still valid?

I used it last year but I don't want to try it again without knowing whther it is still valid and end up screwing up any chance I might have for a discount.


----------



## comus

"Tell 'em about the discount Harry!"


----------



## merchione

"harry!"


----------



## nithos

I called in last week and said I want the $77 for 12 month deal and they gave it to me.


----------



## ion-man

Cool thx, guess I'll give it a shot.


----------



## ion-man

Well, I tried two customer service reps and they said it was a one-time deal, not available for renewal.


----------



## chuckf1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ion-man* /forum/post/11889267
> 
> 
> Well, I tried two customer service reps and they said it was a one-time deal, not available for renewal.



Try 'em again in a day or two. Last year I didn't get the deal until the 2nd attempt.


----------



## tlak

Just tell rep you want to cancel, worked for me for last 3 years - 77/y deal. 12... per month - please







.


----------



## chuckf1

I just made my yearly call tonight. Had to threaten two CSRs with cancellation before the 2nd one gave me the 77 per year deal. Going on my third year at this rate.


----------



## bryansj

My $77/year deal is ending next month. I guess I'll be pushing for $77 or cancelling my account. I just don't feel that it is worth $12/month.


----------



## kevin j

If you go multi year it's only $9.95 a month[2 years or more]btw.


----------



## bichmgnt

$77/year? How much for the additional receivers?


----------



## rpd709

Will be trying also


I got in on the $77 dollar a year deal for the first year


Will try again in December.


----------



## bryansj

I just got another year for $77.


I called and said that my current plan of $77 per year is going to expire next month and is set to autorenew for $12.95 per month and that I would like to cancel because that is too expensive. The lady asked if $77 for another year would be acceptable and I said yes. Too easy. She said that she can't set up the account to renew next year at this rate and for me to call back then and see what they can do for me. I wish Comcast and AT&T would bend over like that for me as well.


----------



## ion-man

^^^ Wishful thinking, good luck to you guys that got the renewal, I tried 4 times and still no luck. Mine was to expire last Friday, so tried getting them to cancel subscription before, placed on hold and got cut off. I still have service so I guess he never did it. I still haven't seen the charge show up on the card yet though. I'll be calling again today to see what I can get, totally prepared to cancel though, not workth it to me anymore.


----------



## chuckf1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ion-man* /forum/post/12073652
> 
> 
> ^^^ Wishful thinking, good luck to you guys that got the renewal, I tried 4 times and still no luck. Mine was to expire last Friday, so tried getting them to cancel subscription before, placed on hold and got cut off. I still have service so I guess he never did it. I still haven't seen the charge show up on the card yet though. I'll be calling again today to see what I can get, totally prepared to cancel though, not workth it to me anymore.



I didn't get my "special" renewal rate until I asked to cancel. Then they transferred me to somebody who gave me the rate. You gotta threaten to cancel.


Good luck to ya!


----------



## m_vanmeter

I also just got the $77 rate, but I was ready to cancel if I did not get it. Telling the phone rep you want to cancel your service and sounding like you mean it gets you transfered to a "retention specialist". He/she will want to listen to the sob story (make it sound authenic) of why you are leaving XM, then they will offer another year for $77 to get you to stay. She did mention calling back a couple of days before the end of the special pricing year and going through the process again or your rate will automatically re-adjust back to the full price.


----------



## ion-man

Alright folks got the $77 deal done agian! Called up asking specifically to cancel cause I didn't want to pay twice as much as I payed before, plus got other priorities right now, and she offered to renew at current rate. I told her I'd have to think on it cause it still going to cost me either way. End result I made her think she was twisting my arm with a great deal, then I took it while asking if I can change my mind without penalty at any time. Done deal, thanks for the advice.


----------



## mercury

You buncha cheap SOB's........here we have a company thats trying to stay afloat and you guys are to damn cheap to pay the 12.95 sub price










nice!


----------



## merchione

/\\ /\\

No Sh!t cheap ass SOB'S


HOO HOO TELL EM' FRED


FRUNKKKKKKISSSSS


----------



## chuckf1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mercury* /forum/post/12172250
> 
> 
> You buncha cheap SOB's........here we have a company thats trying to stay afloat and you guys are to damn cheap to pay the 12.95 sub price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice!



As a consumer, it is my responsibility to get as good a financial deal from any merchant, XM radio or otherwise, that I can. If I have any information that I can pass on to my fellow consumers, to help them save money I am happy to do so, just as I am happy to receive information from my fellow consumers which will help me save money.


Any consumers concern for the financial health of XM or any other corporation must be trumped by their concern for their own financial health, because I can assure you that XM radio has absolutely no concern for my financial health.


----------



## mercury

"""Try 'em again in a day or two. Last year I didn't get the deal until the 2nd attempt"""


"""I just made my yearly call tonight. Had to threaten two CSRs with cancellation before the 2nd one gave me the 77 per year deal. Going on my third year at this rate"""


"""I didn't get my "special" renewal rate until I asked to cancel. Then they transferred me to somebody who gave me the rate. You gotta threaten to cancel"""





What your doing is dishonest!

have a nice life.


----------



## Rasterfarian




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mercury* /forum/post/12175011
> 
> 
> """Try 'em again in a day or two. Last year I didn't get the deal until the 2nd attempt"""
> 
> 
> """I just made my yearly call tonight. Had to threaten two CSRs with cancellation before the 2nd one gave me the 77 per year deal. Going on my third year at this rate"""
> 
> 
> """I didn't get my "special" renewal rate until I asked to cancel. Then they transferred me to somebody who gave me the rate. You gotta threaten to cancel"""
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What your doing is dishonest!
> 
> have a nice life.



Sometimes you gotta whack 'em over the head with a 2X4 to get their attention. If you WILL pay $77 but not $147, then you're doing the legwork to give them the chance to not lose a customer. It costs them almost *nothing* to keep an existing customer (except for the calls which they make worse by making you try again and again), and *anything* they'll agree accept to puts them ahead of where they'd be if you leave; you're just negotiating from a very strong position.


Several years ago we had a cell phone with a provider we liked. Always worked, everyone who needed it knew our number, pretty much the price and service everyone else was offering when we signed, etc. Time came to renew the contract, and the renewal deal was much worse than the come-ons from other providers. Called a customer rep, told them we wanted to stay and asked if they could match, or at least approach, the better deals we were offered. Nope. We'd drop. Sorry. We let the contract expire and moved to another provider at a better monthly rate, with a much better deal on LD and roaming, but new phone, new number, and voice mail has never worked as well as before. A couple weeks later, the old cell company called asking what they could do to keep us as a customer. We related our experience and told them to call back two weeks earlier. Looking back, we should have hung up on the first and tried a different customer rep. Nothing dishonest there. It would have worked out better for both of us if we tried again and gotten a more compliant CR, but why should we have to do that?


Our daughter bought a car with an XM radio and activated the 3-month free trial during the summer, and liked it. After she got back to school and only occasionally used the car, the trial period ended. She intended to let it lapse and reactivate it when she was going to be driving a lot, probably in the spring. It just wasn't worth $12.95 to her while classes were on. XM called and she told them her plans. They offered her a much better ($5.95/mo??) rate, so she took it. Not dishonest at all, and they kept a subscriber.


Chuck said it. Their financial health is their concern, not ours. They certainly don't care about our financial health. If you feel really strongly about it, send them a donation. Maybe they'll return the favor if you hit hard times.


----------



## xzitony

I have to agree with mercury. If you are falsely threating to leave even though you want to keep it that's dishonest. That's basically the same as insurance fraud that way I see it. If they call YOU with a good deal, then great... that'd a whole different story I agree.


Just pay for 3 years and get your discount the honest way, no? I've paid $9.99/mo. since 2003 with no funny business.


----------



## chuckf1

There is absolutely nothing dishonest in bargaining to get the best deal that you can for yourself. It's called negiotiating. Private individuals, businesses and governments do it all the time.


Insurance fraud generally consists of faking an injury to person or property in order to gain payment from the insurance company.


I've not gained payment from XM. To the contrary, I, and my fellow consumers are paying them. No fraud is involved in getting the best deal possible....just some good hard bargaining.


----------



## G.1

What's cool is that no company has ever lied to me, embellished, promised and undelivered or otherwise misled me into buying their product.


So I would never do the same to them.


(if it was a money-losing deal for them to offer $77/yr., then they are idiots that deserve to fail in business. If it's a minimal-profit deal that they willingly accept, what's the issue?)


PS: Thanks for the info!


----------



## rsecpa

I recently purchased a car with an xm radio that thru the dealer got a 3 month free trial. I got a card from them about activating service beyond the three months. I called them and asked about the $77 rate for 12 months. They said they couldn't give to me because I received 3 free months from car dealer. I even spoke with a supervisor. He said the only way I could get the rate was with a valid promotion code. Does anyone have a currently valid promo code that can be used to get the better rate?


----------



## mercury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsecpa* /forum/post/12565791
> 
> 
> I recently purchased a car with an xm radio that thru the dealer got a 3 month free trial. I got a card from them about activating service beyond the three months. I called them and asked about the $77 rate for 12 months. They said they couldn't give to me because I received 3 free months from car dealer. I even spoke with a supervisor. He said the only way I could get the rate was with a valid promotion code. Does anyone have a currently valid promo code that can be used to get the better rate?




try,


ou812



Happy Holidays.


----------



## Simm

If they won't give it you for $77 just let it lapse. In about a month they will mail you a card offering it to you for $77. They want your business.


----------



## rchilton

I have got four units and will be paying $34.00 per month. I am definitely eager to get more info on this $77.00 per year deal.


Is this for a single receiver or multiple? I love XM but it is getting very expensive for our multi-receiver family...


----------



## keithjo

I'm in the same boat I've got 3 subscriptions and I just don't think it's worth the $27 I'm paying a month. I guess if XM thinks otherwise they wont offer me anything better.


Switched from Charter Cable to Dish Network a year ago and the week after I left Charter offered me all kinds of discounts to come back. Just switched to T-Mobile after 2 years of Verizon Wireless and already got an email wanting us back. Why don't these companies take care of the customers they've got. Instead they keep raising rates or offer all kinds of freebies and discounts to everyone but their current customers.


So to those holier than thou I should just do the same to XM even though others have said XM will lower their rate to keep me as a subscriber?


Have any of you with multiple subscriptions called and got a better deal and if so how much?


----------



## rgroves

Because idle threats mean nothing to these companies. You physically have to leave for them to come running after you.


It's like sitting in a car dealer and saying well, I don't like that offer, and I'll find it better somewhere else. Until you get up and walk towards that door (or out it into the parking lot) the dealer won't budge.


----------



## rsecpa

Thank alot. I'll see what happens.


----------



## rchilton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *keithjo* /forum/post/12574993
> 
> 
> Why don't these companies take care of the customers they've got. Instead they keep raising rates or offer all kinds of freebies and discounts to everyone but their current customers.



I have often wondered the same. The days of loyalty to your customers and your customer comes first unfortunately no longer exists. It might be pretty amazing how many repeat customers and word of mouth referals these companies might get if they would start taking care of their current customer base.


It would in fact be an absolute miracle if that were to ever happen again. These companies are just to greedy to give their long term customers any thought of loyalty at all. Unfortunately this does not seem to iminate only from XM, it appears to be the general business attitude as a whole and is representitive of many corporate cultures today.


I am the type of individual that will refer those individuals and corporations that take care of their customers and show their existing customer base that they matter. As rare of a commodity as this is I would most certainly reciprocate with my loyalty and referals to those customer oriented organizations.


There are people and corporate organizations that do take their customers seriously and think their customers matter. Whenever we find those organizations that consistly excel in customer service and loyalty we should refer them, give them our loyalty as they have given us, and lastly but not least, let them know what their loyalty and support has meant to us, their customer. This may go a long way in changing business attitudes and making this the norm instead of the exception.

"Profit is one thing and is a reasonable expectation at reasonable levels. Greed is quit another and at any level will never support a long term ascent to greatness."










I apologize to all and will get off of my "OLD FART, WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THE GOOD OLE DAYS" idealistic soap box now and shut my pie whole. Sorry to all.


----------



## G.1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Simm* /forum/post/12571222
> 
> 
> If they won't give it you for $77 just let it lapse. In about a month they will mail you a card offering it to you for $77. They want your business.



Took them about 2 months before I got my $77.00 offer.


I told them that it was poor business practice, and I refused to sign up unless they gave me the non-discounted rate.


----------



## Simm

I renewed last week and asked for the $77 rate. I was put on hold for about 2minutes and when they came back on they agreed to it. I didn't threaten to leave I just asked for that price.


----------



## davidhoenig

I had a pretty easy time gettin the $77 rate too yesterday. They credited back my account for my current term and then billed me for $77. All in all, very easy process with no hassle.


----------



## EDEX

I also got the $77. rate but not until I spoke to a second person after I told them I was ending my service. I didn't ask it was offered. Thats when i took it. The guy also said the merge is in the works and the official announcement should come on or about June or July. But who knows, he said the havn"t worked out what channels there keeping and not.


----------



## astrobuf

I've had a few bad run ins with XM in situations similar to your daughters. My original purcahse was for 12 months of service. At the end of this contract, I called and attempted to renew at $77, They refused and so I told them to cancel the service.


XM did not however cancel it and instead continued to send me bills for service I did not order. I had no obligation as I'd never authorized any more than the initial 12 months of service which I'd paid for. Cleverly, and I think dishonestly, they decided to change their business terms to "autorenew" in the bill/servce contract they'd sent me with the renewal, something many service providers seem to be doing to make it hard or impossible for subscribers to negotiate a good deal.


Eventually, XM shut off the unrequested service and then they assigned me to their collection agency. After many protest letters and calls to XM and consultation with the MN Attorney Generals office, I got a letter from XM indicating that they in fact were not owed anything (in part as I'd engaged the MN Attorney General) and we parted ways unhappy with eachother these past 18 months.


Today I got a certificate from Acura telling me I could resubscribe for 3 months at $4.99/month with no continuing obligation. Called XM and after enduring 30 minutes of phone mail ?ell and getting cut off once, I learned that they will not turn the service back on as I am inarrears on my account. Go figure, I'm writing the Attorney General again about these crooks. I hope HD radio puts them out of business.


Astrobuf


----------



## mercury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astrobuf* /forum/post/13103513
> 
> 
> I've had a few bad run ins with XM in situations similar to your daughters. My original purcahse was for 12 months of service. At the end of this contract, I called and attempted to renew at $77, They refused and so I told them to cancel the service.
> 
> 
> XM did not however cancel it and instead continued to send me bills for service I did not order. I had no obligation as I'd never authorized any more than the initial 12 months of service which I'd paid for. Cleverly, and I think dishonestly, they decided to change their business terms to "autorenew" in the bill/servce contract they'd sent me with the renewal, something many service providers seem to be doing to make it hard or impossible for subscribers to negotiate a good deal.
> 
> 
> Eventually, XM shut off the unrequested service and then they assigned me to their collection agency. After many protest letters and calls to XM and consultation with the MN Attorney Generals office, I got a letter from XM indicating that they in fact were not owed anything (in part as I'd engaged the MN Attorney General) and we parted ways unhappy with eachother these past 18 months.
> 
> 
> Today I got a certificate from Acura telling me I could resubscribe for 3 months at $4.99/month with no continuing obligation. Called XM and after enduring 30 minutes of phone mail ?ell and getting cut off once, I learned that they will not turn the service back on as I am inarrears on my account. Go figure, I'm writing the Attorney General again about these crooks. I hope HD radio puts them out of business.
> 
> 
> Astrobuf




why should they turn you back on-

I wouldn't...


enjoy your commercials


----------



## astrobuf

Why should they have billed me for service I did not order and explicitly cancelled. Seems like a crooked operation.


Astrobuf


----------



## Super Dave

We will be buying a GM vehicle soon, and after the 3 months promo I will cancel, I already have 3 Sirius radios and will not pay full price for XM. If they offer a discount I will leave it in place, otherwise I will put one of the Sirius tuners in the car. No big deal, and I don't consider it stealing if they reduce the price and keep us on.


----------



## Je44567




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xzitony* /forum/post/12182757
> 
> 
> I have to agree with mercury. If you are falsely threating to leave even though you want to keep it that's dishonest. That's basically the same as insurance fraud that way I see it. If they call YOU with a good deal, then great... that'd a whole different story I agree.
> 
> 
> Just pay for 3 years and get your discount the honest way, no? I've paid $9.99/mo. since 2003 with no funny business.



You must not like poker....


----------



## PrinceLH

I was able to get the $77.00 deal, here in Canada! Amazing. Usually, Canadians get screwed over, when trying to get the U.S. price. Only one thing; watch out for their negative option billing. They'll bill you the full amount, when your subscription is about to lapse, without asking you. I gave them crap about this policy. They cut my service off, because they couldn't access my credit card information and cut off the service with a month left in the contract. Be careful, dealing with these people.


----------



## astrobuf

PrinceLH


This is exactly the crooked billing practice that got me mightily upset and in the midst of a protracted legal argument with XM. They billed me for service I too did not order and then refused to relase me from the charges which they had illegally charged me.


I'm certain that if you happen to use a credit card that is still valid when the service lapses, they will bill you in advance for service with you have not authorized or purchased. SUCH CROOKS. I can't believe they haen't been sued over this.


I suggest you complain to your State Attorney General as this practice is highly illeagal!


Astrobuf


----------



## TerryB

After reading this thread, I was prepared for a hassle in trying to let my sub. die the end of March. I had to talk to the retention guy and turn down $77 and three free months but then he said OK taken care of, the subscription will end at the end of March. Since I believe in "trust but verify", I'll be watching the Amex bills for a couple months.


TerryB


----------



## astrobuf

TerryB


I expect that since you went through the inconvenience of calling XM and suffering through their phone droids, you will not be billed. Do let us know though as I'd not be completly surprised to hear something went awry.


Astrobuf


----------



## mercury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astrobuf* /forum/post/13279276
> 
> 
> TerryB
> 
> 
> I expect that since you went through the inconvenience of calling XM and suffering through their phone droids, you will not be billed. Do let us know though as I'd not be completly surprised to hear something went awry.
> 
> 
> Astrobuf




People like you crack me up.....


----------



## TerryB

mercury,

Which of us are you thanking for your chuckle?


TerryB


----------



## kucharsk

My subscription ends March 19 after over three years.


I called to try and get the $77 deal and… they refused, insisting that $221 was their best rate for two years.


Guess I'll just go without; since the card they have on file is expired they can't just renew me, either.


Why do businesses have to be so stupid about things like this?


----------



## chuckf1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kucharsk* /forum/post/13377708
> 
> 
> My subscription ends March 19 after over three years.
> 
> 
> I called to try and get the $77 deal and they refused, insisting that $221 was their best rate for two years.
> 
> 
> Guess I'll just go without; since the card they have on file is expired they can't just renew me, either.
> 
> 
> Why do businesses have to be so stupid about things like this?



Try calling back and threaten to cancel. In my case, and in the cases of others, they will transfer you to a person who will give you the $77.00 deal.


Good luck.


----------



## Bob7145

Not trying to negotiate a better deal is one of the causes of inflation. Like the stupid tourists did around the world years ago by overtipping.

If you don't want to negotiate boy do I have a house to sell you!


----------



## winker12

I just called and told them I wanted to end my service. After an offer of 3 months @ $4.99, they offered the $77.


----------



## Jay M

I called them in February when it was time to renew and asked if the had any special offers. The current sound quality isn't worth the current prices. They offered me 3 months free to re-evaluate the service. Well, March 19th they went ahead and charged me for 3 months.


I just called and they agreed to credit me that amount and keep the service until June. I also asked them to remove my credit card information so I can't be accidentally charged again.


How much do you want to bet I'll see a charge on my next bill?


The sound quality of internet radio has me spoiled. I find it very hard to listen to XM. It's a shame because I really enjoy their programming.


~Jay


----------



## MSDOS

I owned a small business with a large income. I sold yearly contracts for technical laboratory service. If I got a customer who said it was too much I would either 'do the deal' or not. It was not a matter of them being dishonest. They were looking out for themself. Whom else do you WANT looking out for you? Daddy? Mommy? Our poster is a troll or mentally ill. Ignore him and he'll go away.


----------



## b00ey

i just bought a new car with a built in XM receiver.. my trial is up in early May.

I want to renew but I am wondering about a few things first..


1. For those who renew at $77, what will this XM packager become post merger? will you be "grandfathered" into the new "Everything" package?


2. Do you have to give them a credit card? It sounds almost as hard as an AUTO billing gym membership that are so hard to get out of (been there, done that..and not making that mistake again). I want them to bill me. Is that possible?


thanks!


----------



## astrobuf

You will have to use a credit card. Make certain you do not sign or authorize any "continuing or automatic renewal". Use a credit card with a short expiry date. Expect a fight the second time around and to get billed for service you never authorized.


Astrobuf


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astrobuf* /forum/post/13638467
> 
> 
> You will have to use a credit card. Make certain you do not sign or authorize any "continuing or automatic renewal". Use a credit card with a short expiry date. Expect a fight the second time around and to get billed for service you never authorized.
> 
> 
> Astrobuf



They tell you up front it's automatic billing...


----------



## astrobuf

They did not tell me there would be any auto billing. From the posts of many others they have not been asking anyone else either. If they are now, this is a welcome change in procedure. The question is, if you reject the auto-billing will they provide service. This is a nasty business practice, really unethical. The basic contract for services is being violated. I still advise using a short term CC to give one options, failing this, you will be taken advantage of.


Astrobuf


----------



## bjbyers

We're a few months past the last post in this thread. I have been an XM customer for a few years, and just got my notice that I will auto-renew in a few weeks. Family priorities have changed, and I would love to keep XM (for the 3-4 channels I listed to) but not sure I want to invest $12/month. Is the $77 deal still active, or will they split the annual rate into a couple payments? Lastly, has anyone threatened to cancel if they don't get the $77 deal...and they don't give in?


----------



## Allez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bjbyers* /forum/post/14557333
> 
> 
> Is the $77 deal still active, or will they split the annual rate into a couple payments? Lastly, has anyone threatened to cancel if they don't get the $77 deal...and they don't give in?



Last month when I tried to cancel they offered me three months free or $77 for one year.


----------



## ralphmalph

I've been a subscriber for 4 years. I just cancelled my secondary service only to find out they won't credit the remainder of the money - only cancel the radio service when the time is up (12/2009). My primary radio is up in November so I may cancel if I don't get a cheaper rate. Even with the two-year discount (paying $11.50/month), it's not worth it to me.


I don't think HD radio is going to be the answer for awhile since it will probably still have commercials and the current range is limited.


----------



## bjbyers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Allez* /forum/post/14569896
> 
> 
> Last month when I tried to cancel they offered me three months free or $77 for one year.



I called to see if there is a cheaper package where I could just pay for the small number of channels I listen to, but they don't offer that... yet. Customer Service said they are expected to launch an ala cart option. I then asked if I could sign up for a year at the regular price (around $150) but make two payments to spread it out, and they could not do that. I asked to cancel so they transferred me to the customer retention group who offered me a year for $77 (which is the same as my asking to split the $150 payment, except now I get an entire year for $77).


----------



## hankyboy

i canceled 2 months ago-got $84 dollar credit to my account.Now i listen to pandora at work and at home and my zune everywhere else-why buy the radio and subscribe for fm without comercials


----------



## bryansj

Just called today and got my third year in a row of the $77/year rate.


----------



## HDKing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hankyboy* /forum/post/14762424
> 
> 
> i canceled 2 months ago-got $84 dollar credit to my account.Now i listen to pandora at work and at home and my zune everywhere else-why buy the radio and subscribe for fm without comercials



Because some people don't listen to just music.


----------



## mercury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hankyboy* /forum/post/14762424
> 
> 
> i canceled 2 months ago-got $84 dollar credit to my account.Now i listen to pandora at work and at home and my zune everywhere else-why buy the radio and subscribe for fm without comercials





Its a bit better then FM.....


BYEBYE!


----------



## lewdogg21

This still works. I told the first customer service rep flat out that I'm in construction and work is minimal right now so that I can't float 150 but I heard you have the $77/deal. She then transfered me to a specialist who I did the sob story and he said with the merger there are no deals. I then asked if he was the guy who I talk to to cancel service, he said yes, and I said ok lets cancel. Then walla. "Let me talk to my manager and see what we can do"


He folded like a pancake standing vertically.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lewdogg21* /forum/post/15099775
> 
> 
> This still works. I told the first customer service rep flat out that I'm in construction and work is minimal right now so that I can't float 150 but I heard you have the $77/deal. She then transfered me to a specialist who I did the sob story and he said with the merger there are no deals. I then asked if he was the guy who I talk to to cancel service, he said yes, and I said ok lets cancel. Then walla. "Let me talk to my manager and see what we can do"
> 
> 
> He folded like a pancake standing vertically.



I don't see this deal going away with their stock at $.17 per share. What does it cost them to provide me with their service? A little bit of record keeping and a couple stamps a year to send me an out of date station guide. I'd say that you could call up and say $12 per year or I'm canceling and they would fold.


----------



## cws_kahuna

I thought I had read somewhere on this forum of people getting the $77 a year XM + best of Sirius for a total of $100 per year. I can't find the posts now but can anyone confirm this? I called yesterday and they would not offer it to me. Also what kind of discounts can I get on my secondary radio?


----------



## mgrove

My 3 month trial subscription with a new car expres tomorrow. I called XM and gave the ZWINBACK code that I got from various websites - offer is still valid for $77 per year, no questions asked. They did make an upsale offer of $399 for life for the XM Everything package which can be transferred to new vehicles up to 3 times. Good deal if you plan to keep listening to XM for 5+ years.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgrove* /forum/post/15193363
> 
> 
> My 3 month trial subscription with a new car expres tomorrow. I called XM and gave the ZWINBACK code that I got from various websites - offer is still valid for $77 per year, no questions asked. They did make an upsale offer of $399 for life for the XM Everything package which can be transferred to new vehicles up to 3 times. Good deal if you plan to keep listening to XM for 5+ years.



That's pretty optimistic thinking that they will be in business after five years.


I'm not sure what the deal is with the new vehicle three transfer limit. I just switched cars and called them up with the old and new radio ID. They switched my $77 plan from the old to the new radio no charge.


----------



## Keeb

I just renewed for $77. (This is the 3rd time I've done it)


They're going to want to charge you $141 (or something like that).

Tell them that you don't use XM enough to warrant that price and that you'd be willing to do the $77/year, but otherwise you'll have to cancel. Then, they'll transfer you to someone else who should give you the deal.


Also, they'll want to sign you up for automatic renewal for the following year, but that is $12 a month or so. I recommend telling them no, that you'll stick to the yearly invoice billing.


----------



## MorganB

I called today to subscribe for the first time. I had the 3 month trial that came with my car. They had called previously but the best they were willing to offer was 3 months at 5.99. I refused and let it expire then called back and said my neighbor had gotten a year for 77$ and could I get that . I got no resistance and was signed up immediately but was informed that it would go up to the normal price after a year. Didn't think to try to turn that part down.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MorganB* /forum/post/15268996
> 
> 
> I got no resistance and was signed up immediately but was informed that it would go up to the normal price after a year. Didn't think to try to turn that part down.



This is how it is for everyone. The previous poster was talking about automatic renewal and suggested getting the statement in the mail (as a reminder to call for your next $77 deal).


They cannot set you up for $77/year and have it automatically renew at $77/year since they consider this a special rate. It will renew at the standard yearly rate. You just have to call them each year and get the $77/year rate again. I'm on my third year at $77 and I've had to call each year prior to renewal.


If they don't offer it to you then call back. They do want the subscriber and $77 per year over no subscriber and $0 per year.


----------



## BillJulyan

I just extended my primary subscription a year for the $77 rate, but I had to threaten to cancel. As far as I can tell, there's no better deal for the second (or third) sub than the $6.99/mo each in the family plan. Actually, separate subscriptions at $77 each would be a few cents less, but not worth the aggravation.


----------



## padreken

For those interested, my 3 month trial with the new Altima ends tomorrow, and and I just got off the phone with XM-code ZWINBACK was accepted, $77 for 1 year.


----------



## thestaton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *padreken* /forum/post/15323606
> 
> 
> For those interested, my 3 month trial with the new Altima ends tomorrow, and and I just got off the phone with XM-code ZWINBACK was accepted, $77 for 1 year.



I wish they would get a code that will work with the best of sirius. I tried this but they won't budge or do anything to let you add sirius.


----------



## cws_kahuna

Received ann e-mail about upgrading to lifetime service with or without best of Sirius. Called to find out more and for $499 you can have a lifetime XM Everything w/best of Sirius and never get another bill from them again. A big problem though IMO is if you have multiple radios they want $499 for each one. Just thought I'd share incase anyone is interested.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cws_kahuna* /forum/post/15326753
> 
> 
> Received ann e-mail about upgrading to lifetime service with or without best of Sirius. Called to find out more and for $499 you can have a lifetime XM Everything w/best of Sirius and never get another bill from them again. A big problem though IMO is if you have multiple radios they want $499 for each one. Just thought I'd share incase anyone is interested.



Just keep in mind that the "lifetime" is their lifetime and not yours. At this rate lifetime might equal a year subscription.


----------



## knowspinzone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj* /forum/post/15327313
> 
> 
> Just keep in mind that the "lifetime" is their lifetime and not yours. At this rate lifetime might equal a year subscription.




Bryan, don't be ridiculous. XM/Sirius going out of business? Why that would be as remote as GM, Ford or Chrysler going out of business. I mean that would be like losing money you invested with Bernie Madoff. Impossible!


That being said, thanks for the info Kahuna. I would be tempted, I have XM in my car and on my Inno, and now I just bought my wife the XMP3 for Christmas.


You know its just like printers, they should give them away because its costs a fortune in ink!


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *knowspinzone* /forum/post/15332319
> 
> 
> Bryan, don't be ridiculous. XM/Sirius going out of business? Why that would be as remote as GM, Ford or Chrysler going out of business. I mean that would be like losing money you invested with Bernie Madoff. Impossible!



You've got a point, I don't know what I was thinking. I'll go pick up an Inno at Circuit City... oh wait, all of them in my area now have their doors boarded up.


----------



## Kadath

3 Months up a new car here too, would like to get Stern back despite having dropped Sirius late last year, but no way am I spending $17 a month for it, i would definitely spend the $100 a year, will try to go for that....


----------



## mikek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cws_kahuna* /forum/post/15326753
> 
> 
> Received ann e-mail about upgrading to lifetime service with or without best of Sirius. Called to find out more and for $499 you can have a lifetime XM Everything w/best of Sirius and never get another bill from them again. A big problem though IMO is if you have multiple radios they want $499 for each one. Just thought I'd share incase anyone is interested.



Is that the lifetime of the radio or can you switch radios?


-mk


----------



## oldtexasdog

I was thinking of getting the Sirius Ala Carte for 6.99 a month but I saw they said you needed a radio that supported the ala carte? Does my Denon 988 support this? It is Sirus ready as it has the input for the ant. It does not have an XM ant. input.


----------



## 2Dog

Per the above posts. I gave the customer support rep a song and dance and they gave me the $77 rate again for another year. The price they wanted to charge me was $142.45 for 1 year. I had to wait about 10 minutes to talk to the rep but I got the $77 again this year.







Tell them to shut it off and they will fold.


----------



## IAMQNOW




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nithos* /forum/post/11866695
> 
> 
> I called in last week and said I want the $77 for 12 month deal and they gave it to me.



Congratulations for actually getting through. My sub is now up, last year I got the $77 deal after not renewing the freebie that came with the car.I called last week after getting a notice saying my subscription would be rolled over automatically at $38.95 per quarter. No way. Called 3 times, got through and when I said I wanted to cancel I was cut off. 3 times in a row. E-mailed them 3 times as well and got 1 "form" response saying if I had a problem, call. I did, I called my bank and got a real person, explained the situation, and 2 days later got a letter from the bank with confirmation my accounts would not be chargeable by ACH/SIRIUS SATILITE (their spelling) XM.


----------



## IAMQNOW

First called XM on 1/03/09. This is the first real reply I have received.



Thank you for contacting XM.

We have received your email and we are sorry to hear that you were disconnected 3 times when you contacted our Listener Care Center. We have cancelled your service and closed your account as of 1/12/09. Please note, XM service is continuous, and your services will rollover to the same terms and service package that you initially started your service on unless changed by you or by XM. Your radio will only be deactivated if you contact us to cancel or if there is an unpaid balance as outlined clearly in our customer agreement. Please visit http://xmagreement.xmradio.com to review these terms (see section 8).

If we can be of further assistance, please feel free to send an additional email or you may contact a Listener Care Representative directly at 1-800-XM RADIO (800-967-2346). Our Listener Care Center's hours of operation are as follows:


----------



## nsguy

Hi everyone....I am happy to report that I was able to get the FULL YEAR susbcription for 95$/year (CANADA). Just in case some Canadians are online wondering if deals are available to us...there are some deals.....


----------



## kevin75

would this work for sirius or am i out of luck?


----------



## Hagfan

I heard the muttered English speaking Sirius phone person say I can get the Lifetime deal "Fully transferable", his words, for $399. Also, the year I just renewed to go toward the $399, then $56somtin for five months after that.


I am totally confused on what to do here. I pay the $128 for the yearly deal, or pay the other deal for "lifetime".


I listen to Sirius in my home 90% of the time all day every day on a Stratus plugged into computer speakers, works perfect. I love my Sirius but don't want to get bent over either.


I read I can transfer to another radio upto three times @ $75 a pop. But my online listening would be "forever" is this correct?


Please help if ya can.


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Hagfan* /forum/post/15552220
> 
> 
> I heard the muttered English speaking Sirius phone person say I can get the Lifetime deal "Fully transferable", his words, for $399. Also, the year I just renewed to go toward the $399, then $56somtin for five months after that.
> 
> 
> I am totally confused on what to do here. I pay the $128 for the yearly deal, or pay the other deal for "lifetime".
> 
> 
> I listen to Sirius in my home 90% of the time all day every day on a Stratus plugged into computer speakers, works perfect. I love my Sirius but don't want to get bent over either.
> 
> 
> I read I can transfer to another radio upto three times @ $75 a pop. But my online listening would be "forever" is this correct?
> 
> 
> Please help if ya can.



Read through this whole thread....' December 17th 2008: National Day to Cancel. '


Then make up your own mind to if YOU feel paying $400 for a Lifetime Account makes sense.


----------



## bryansj

Sounds like it isn't a very good deal. Especially the $75 per transfer. That's $2 less than a full year of XM. I'm having trouble justifying even $77 per year since the music sound quality is so poor. I just don't think I can stand having a feature in my car not working so I keep renewing (third time at $77/year).


----------



## Tom_N

Hey guys,


I just wanted to mention my experience with the $77 rate and to pass along thanks to those who posted about it.



I just called XM to renew & lock-in the rate for my second radio. I couple of years ago I was getting a discounted rate. I think it was $99 but maybe it was $77, I really don't remember. I forgot to renew a few months ago and my account switched over to full price.


I called asking for my old rate of $99 a year. The rep searched her system and couldn't find that I previously had this discount. She kept insisting I'd have to pay full price. I asked about scaling back my service, we reviewed different packages, I kept asking about the reduced rate, I mentioned I wouldn't keep both radios etc. etc.


Finally I remember this forum, found the reference to the $77 package. I had to tell her "I know there is a $77 discounted rate. That's what I want. If you can't do it put me on with someone who can."


After putting me on hold she came back and gave me the discounted rate. $77 per radio for 12 months. As she was processing it she "found in her system" that I was previously given this discounted rate.


I was on the phone with her for 30 mins, but I did get the rate.


Regards,


Tom


----------



## stsrep

Finally decided to retake the xm plunge after being away for a couple of years in my car.,

Asked for the Win Back rate of $77 and she provided with an activation charge of 14.95 so for 91 bucks got a year with no auto renewal,let's hope.

Still don't know how many channels but I think 125.

Thanks for the price tip AVS.

PS-she said I also have free internet for a year as well.

haven't tried yet but will report.


----------



## rsecpa

My subscription expires 3/3/09. I have called 2 different times asking for the$77 deal that I got last year. They said unless I got a letter with a promotional code for the $77 deal they can't give it to me again because I got it last year. They want $142.25 for an annual subscription. Is there a current promotional code out there that people are using to get their renewal at that annual rate?


----------



## chuckf1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rsecpa* /forum/post/15902818
> 
> 
> My subscription expires 3/3/09. I have called 2 different times asking for the$77 deal that I got last year. They said unless I got a letter with a promotional code for the $77 deal they can't give it to me again because I got it last year. They want $142.25 for an annual subscription. Is there a current promotional code out there that people are using to get their renewal at that annual rate?



Tell the CSR that you want to terminate your service. They'll connect you to somebody else who will give you the $77 deal, but "for this year only." I'm on my 3rd for this year only.


----------



## dlowenst




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chuckf1* /forum/post/15904507
> 
> 
> Tell the CSR that you want to terminate your service. They'll connect you to somebody else who will give you the $77 deal, but "for this year only." I'm on my 3rd for this year only.



For anyone who has done this since the announcement that XMRO will no longer be free after 3/11/09, does the $77/year promotional/retention rate include XMRO?


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dlowenst* /forum/post/15946812
> 
> 
> For anyone who has done this since the announcement that XMRO will no longer be free after 3/11/09, does the $77/year promotional/retention rate include XMRO?



It should if you renew before 3/11/09. However, I would assume that if you called to cancel and they offered you $77/year to stay then you could probably say "only if XMRO is included as well".


----------



## barbie845

You guys do what you want but there's THOUSANDS of free online music services out there.


IMO worrying about whether you get SXM Online is a waste of time. If it is included, fine. But if not there's a thousand of other places to listen for free.


----------



## imromo24

Did anyone get the email with this weeks deals on it for XM? I got one for sirius products but Im looking for the XMP3 deal link...


----------



## mercury




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/15952512
> 
> 
> You guys do what you want but there's THOUSANDS of free online music services out there.
> 
> 
> IMO worrying about whether you get SXM Online is a waste of time. If it is included, fine. But if not there's a thousand of other places to listen for free.




not only thousands but also better-


----------



## imromo24

Do any of them not buffer, not have commercials, not have a repetitive playlist, not have poor sound quality, actually have a live dj, do any of them have special artist takeovers/concerts interviews....


Yes, I had a favorite internet free music site but the buffering, the occasional donation commercial and the inability to listen at work besides the overall quality of content at Sirius XM is much more professional.


And I was only able to actually find ONE internet radio station that I would be a repeat customer to, but the buffering and cut outs got too annoying...


----------



## Breyean

Got my renewal notice in the mail today. I only have 1 radio, in my car, and I called them and said I would have to cancel since the renewal was twice what I had paid this year.


Once you do that, they transfer you to the cancellation department. I told the woman I couldn't afford the renewal, so she offered me $20 off. I said no thanks.


Then she said how about the same $77 you paid this year? I said OK, but what happens if XM goes out of business, since I had to pay the $77 up front.


She said if I put a credit card on file with them, they take another month ($12.95) off.


So that's what I did. Figured it was worth the risk.


BTW, this is the standard rate ($77/year) they offer you if you call to cancel. I've done it twice and I've read on other boards people who have done it more years than that.


----------



## vttree

I called to cancel my subscription. It was going to renew at "prevailing rate". I was not interested in keeping the service at that rate. They transfered me to second department to process my cancellation and they offered to renew at half price. I decided I wanted to keep the service at the lower price. I see nothing wrong with that. I would have canceled if they had maintained the higher price. It was their call, not mine.


----------



## bryansj

I am now on my fourth year in a row at $77/year. The only difference is now I have to pay that damn music royalty fee and the online stream isn't included by default. I told the CSR that I use the online stream at least half the time I listen so she threw that in as part of the $77/year deal. I did notice that it isn't the premium feed, but the grandfathered in 32kbs feed. However, it includes the best of sirius channels online.


XM Radio + Online w/ Best of Sirius = $77/year + music fee


----------



## JETninja

Hey all, I recently got Sirius in my old M3. For years I heard XM in my friends GM Truck and was never impressed with the sound. But couple months ago my car was in the shop for 3 weeks (rear-ended) and I had a Rental 2010 Mustang with Sirius and a good sound system (had the premium package and MS Sync) and it sounded great. (better then FM at least)


So I picked up a lightly used Starmate 4 (ebay) for under $40 shipped (from Canada) and direct wired it into my Alpine. Funny thing is, it's been working now for 2 weeks and nothing telling me I need to contact them to activate it (asked the original owner, he said he'd cancelled long time ago) but I figure sometime it's going to stop and I'll have to sign up. It works and sounds very good (I also have a direct wired in Zune 80Gb full of lossless concerts - I have a very nice sound system in the car) and am overall quite impressed with it on my long daily commute. (do wish it had traffic option)


When I have too, Can I as a new subscriber get the $77 deal?


Also, I always see this mentioned with XM? I assume its good with either since they are one and the same these days?


----------



## MorganB

Anyone gotten the 77$ price recently? I have to renew in a couple of weeks and am trying to find the best deal. I currently have the 77$ deal so was hoping to renew at that level.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MorganB* /forum/post/17521563
> 
> 
> Anyone gotten the 77$ price recently? I have to renew in a couple of weeks and am trying to find the best deal. I currently have the 77$ deal so was hoping to renew at that level.



I just posted a month ago stating that I received it. As a follow-up it looks as if they didn't even charge me the music royalty fee. My credit card statement shows a charge of $76 and some cents (prorated for the day still remaining on my prior sub).


----------



## MorganB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj* /forum/post/17521659
> 
> 
> I just posted a month ago stating that I received it. As a follow-up it looks as if they didn't even charge me the music royalty fee. My credit card statement shows a charge of $76 and some cents (prorated for the day still remaining on my prior sub).



Cool thanks. I wasn't sure if you posted when you renewed or if you posted much later.


----------



## kemitchell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MorganB* /forum/post/17524095
> 
> 
> Cool thanks. I wasn't sure if you posted when you renewed or if you posted much later.




I've received the $77 offer from XM twice in the last three weeks via snail mail.


----------



## MorganB




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemitchell* /forum/post/17524693
> 
> 
> I've received the $77 offer from XM twice in the last three weeks via snail mail.



Thanks for the info. I called and basically said I wanted a cheaper price, when they said it was a one time promotion I indicated I could not afford more and would have to cancel. They gave me the $77 promotion plus about $11.50 in music royalties.


----------



## listerone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mercury* /forum/post/12175011
> 
> 
> What your doing is dishonest! have a nice life.



I can't speak for anyone else but *I* am *very* price sensitive when it comes to satelitte radio.For me,somewhere around $77/yr is the *absolute* limit.If,by chance,any substantial portion of their (potential) customer base feels the same then the question is...can they continue the service with an average subscriber income of about $6/month.If they can,fine...if they can't then I doubt that I'll hang myself if they cease operations.I've lived 75% of my life without XM and if I have to live the remaining 25% without then so be it.


----------



## ion-man

Just got the $77 renewal for 3rd time. It seems my account defaulted to 3 month subscription so I called and told them specifically that I don't want that, if I can renew at the same rate ($77) I would, if not cancel. Off he went to his manager, then voila, renewal approved. I honestly don't listen to XM enough to warrant a higher rate. I asked about paying for channels that I listen to and he said it would be substantially higher and require a different plan. I am on the XM everything plan.


----------



## hphase

Is the $77 rate for all radios or just the "extra" radios, with the first one at the full rate? I may have to add another radio and the nickels and dimes are starting to add up.


Thanks.


----------



## kemitchell

The first radio is $77.


----------



## john79605




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hphase* /forum/post/17768362
> 
> 
> Is the $77 rate for all radios or just the "extra" radios, with the first one at the full rate? I may have to add another radio and the nickels and dimes are starting to add up.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



My primary radio renewed on the 12th at $142.45 plus fees. My two family plan radios were set to renew in January at $98.89 plus (annual) and $32.97 plus (quarterly with BoXM). I called to stop the renewals. The lady offered to renew them at half price $53.94 plus. I let her do that. The renewals became effective today and I got credits for the month I had already paid. Then she offered to make my primary radio half price $77.70 plus so she credited almost all of the $142 and renewed at $77.70. Internet access stopped immediately; I wish I had mentioned it. We never mentioned Best of XM and it didn't go away on the one radio that had it because I kept forgetting to cancel the free trial.


So family plan radios also get half price, half of the $8.99.


----------



## oobottz

They won't tell you about this when you call xm. You have to ask for it but today my trial ended and I got 5 months of continued xm service for $23.05 for 5 months. The lady said that I would automatically go on a quarterly program or I could call back on June 5, 2010 and get a new promotion. It comes out to $4.61 a month. Good luck


----------



## cmstew

I have a new car with a 3 month trial period ending in Feb. I called and said I want to renew at the $77 /year fee, the operator called it the "half off yearly price" and did it no problem.


----------



## EdQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ion-man* /forum/post/17682498
> 
> 
> Just got the $77 renewal for 3rd time. It seems my account defaulted to 3 month subscription so I called and told them specifically that I don't want that, if I can renew at the same rate ($77) I would, if not cancel. Off he went to his manager, then voila, renewal approved. I honestly don't listen to XM enough to warrant a higher rate. I asked about paying for channels that I listen to and he said it would be substantially higher and require a different plan. I am on the XM everything plan.



I did the same thing. Told them to cancel since I can listen to Pandora on my Droid. Asked how they could keep me, told them to renew for $77 a year with Premium XM Online.


Of course I got it.


----------



## ImaBiggles

Just an update, as of 26-Jan, the $77/yr (plus BS digital radio song thing fee) is still available. Just got it on a renew subscription


----------



## dcgtls

I just called and they would let me keep the price at $77 a year but refused to include the online. I explained to him I listen to only 2 music channels and nothing else and the small amount of time I even have it turned on was just not worth it to me to spend over $100. So he canceled my account. I even offered to do the music only with the online and he said if I dropped it to music only then the online would be $7.99 a month. So I guess in 3 weeks I am no longer going to be using the XM any longer. Oh well I guess I just saved alot more money.


----------



## bryansj

I just "cancelled" my wife's account again. The current deal that I accepted was 5 months for $23.05 total. I was disconnected twice using the official 1-800-XM-RADIO number and I found an alternative number to call. I think 1-800-998-7900 goes straight to customer retention and sent me to someone instantly that did the deal.


----------



## kemitchell

I just reactivated my account last Friday for $23.05 total (5 months) as well. I called about the offer since they sent it to me in the mail, but before I could even get it out of my mouth they offered it to me.


----------



## Breyean

Just called to "cancel" mine today. Was offered the 1 year renewal which used to be $77 but now with the royalties is $88.


I asked if they had a shorter plan available and was offered the 5 month $23.05 deal which I took.


One caveat: the rep said for any plan under 1 year they don't send out a renewal notice - they just automatically renew for the normal high rate unless I call them beforehand to "cancel" again and get a lower rate.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Breyean* /forum/post/18210310
> 
> 
> Just called to "cancel" mine today. Was offered the 1 year renewal which used to be $77 but now with the royalties is $88.
> 
> 
> I asked if they had a shorter plan available and was offered the 5 month $23.05 deal which I took.
> 
> 
> One caveat: the rep said for any plan under 1 year they don't send out a renewal notice - they just automatically renew for the normal high rate unless I call them beforehand to "cancel" again and get a lower rate.



I add a reminder in Outlook for the day before the plan is up. I even have the radio ID and phone number included to make it less painful. I think this is about my seventh deal between two radios. I haven't paid full price in years.


----------



## kemitchell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj* /forum/post/18211514
> 
> 
> I add a reminder in Outlook for the day before the plan is up. I even have the radio ID and phone number included to make it less painful. I think this is about my seventh deal between two radios. I haven't paid full price in years.



That's exactly what I do as well.


How'd I ever get by before computers?


----------



## barbie845

The 5 months for $20 deal is pretty much the going rate now. They're offering that to everyone. They have been for a couple of years now.


----------



## kemitchell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barbie845* /forum/post/18212593
> 
> 
> The 5 months for $20 deal is pretty much the going rate now. They're offering that to everyone.



I thought that was pretty much what I implied when I said they offered it without me even asking.


----------



## intheb0x

wow 5 months for 23 bucks?

thats a awesome deal..


i got it on the auto 3 months standard rate for like 30 something..


so i just call up and say what??


that i want to cancel?


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intheb0x* /forum/post/18225603
> 
> 
> wow 5 months for 23 bucks?
> 
> thats a awesome deal..
> 
> 
> i got it on the auto 3 months standard rate for like 30 something..
> 
> 
> so i just call up and say what??
> 
> 
> that i want to cancel?



Yes. I guess you should actually be willing to cancel, but I doubt they'll let you go without a deal. When they ask why just say that it is too expensive. You can also say that you mostly use the XM Online streaming and they might throw that in as well.


Use this phone number for a direct line to the retention department 1-800-998-7900.


----------



## Breyean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj* /forum/post/18226147
> 
> 
> Yes. I guess you should actually be willing to cancel, but I doubt they'll let you go without a deal. When they ask why just say that it is too expensive. You can also say that you mostly use the XM Online streaming and they might throw that in as well.
> 
> 
> Use this phone number for a direct line to the retention department 1-800-998-7900.



I also always use the line that it's too expensive and I'm going to cancel based on the renewal price they sent in the reminder letter.


They at first offered me the old $77 12 month deal I've had the past few years (which is now $88), but I said I didn't want to commit to a full year and asked if they had any shorter term plans. That's when they offered me the 5 month deal, which is cheaper per month than the old 12 month I had been on.


----------



## HDKing

I called to cancel because my Directv was just raised as well as my internet. Told the rep that I can't justify paying for royalty fees for stations I don't listen to and paying for online. She gave me XM Everything, premium online feed, and Best Of Sirius for around $110 after taxes for only 1 year.


----------



## niembre

The 77/year deal also applies to Sirius. I called yesterday and told them that I received a flyer for this half off deal ($77/yr.) and that I wanted to take advantage of that deal. After a few times on hold, the guy asked me if I was able to fax the form to them if requested. I of course said yes and the guy put me back on hold. After a few minutes he came back and said that I could have the deal. He never again asked for me to fax the flyer. Of course I have no flyer, just used it for negotiation purposes.


----------



## passdue

Just got a call asking me to take advantage of the "New" 3 months for $24.00 bucks deal.. Told them I wasn't interested only looking for a yearly deal.....Told me not such deal was available......I said...Ok...Goodbye....Then he said....Wait Hold on a minute...I think something just came up.....$88.00 full year....I leap on it...


----------



## Breyean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *passdue* /forum/post/18252003
> 
> 
> Just got a call asking me to take advantage of the "New" 3 months for $24.00 bucks deal.. Told them I wasn't interested only looking for a yearly deal.....Told me not such deal was available......I said...Ok...Goodbye....Then he said....Wait Hold on a minute...I think something just came up.....$88.00 full year....I leap on it...



That's interesting. So the 5 month deal a lot of us have gotten is now only 3 months, and for the same price?


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Breyean* /forum/post/18255443
> 
> 
> That's interesting. So the 5 month deal a lot of us have gotten is now only 3 months, and for the same price?



I doubt it. They just weren't trying hard enough. I'm sure they would have offered him the 5 month deal if he didn't ask for a yearly plan. Yesterday I received a return to XM mailer for a car I no longer own. The plan was the 5 month deal.


----------



## dclark

Been a subscriber since '05, my $77 a year subscription ends 3/9.

I called today with hopes of getting the same deal with internet thrown in-no dice.

Was asked why i wanted to cancel and said poor sound quality and I do more of my listening via pandora on my iphone. In an idian accent, she asked all the questions that assume I am idiot, regarding sound quality-

1) Are you using FM for connection?

A= No, it is directly connected

2) Have you checked the attenna? Is it outside the car?

A= Yes (I could have said that where the antenna is has nothing to do with how their compression squashes the sound quality, but I didn't)

Was told that internett was a totally different thing(whatever that means).

I was offered $77+$11 royalty= $88 for one year and an additional $2.95 per month for my iphone. I told her to not renew it. I was then offered three months free on the portable. Again, said to cancel it. No counter offer there.

I just downloaded the app for xm/sirius and it isn't bad, especially when run through the compressed music enhancer on my car stereo. But, I have grown to love slacker/pandora and can live without it. My wife still uses the inno and I would like to renew for her, but if that can't give us a better deal, she'd be happy going back to radio and sticking with podcasts (she loves the Itouch I got her). XM/sirius needs to make things more compelling for us to resign.Is there a chance if I were to call again in a few days, they'd throw in the iphone streaming?


----------



## bryansj

I got them to throw in the basic 32k internet streaming, but not the Premium streaming needed for the iPhone. There are other programs able to stream XM online without needing the Premium/iPhone app.


----------



## mchalebk

My main radio is paid up until May 2011, but my 3 additional radios expire this week. One of the radios will not be renewed, but I need to renew the other two.


In reading this thread, it seems there are deals for the main account. Anyone know how to go about getting a decent deal for secondary radios?


----------



## john79605

The main radio can get half off the $12.95 and the additional radios can get half off the $8.99. That was what I was offered when I called to cancel the additional radios in December. The CSR adjusted the main radio to half price right after I let her renew radios 2 and 3 at half price. Now all three radios have the same renewal date.


----------



## mchalebk

John, thanks for the response. I just called the retention number someone posted above (1-800-998-7900) and they did indeed give me the half-off rate you mentioned.


----------



## dclark

Called again, was told that there was no lower rate online xm that I could be given free, just the premium one for $2.95. I paid $88 fof one more year- wife is happy.


----------



## barbie845

The last year or so when I call they've been giving me the 5 months for $20 deal without any trouble.


----------



## craftech

I called that number today. I have been paying $12.95 for the first radio and $8.99 for the second plus the royalty fee. I buy the $55 gift cards to pay for it, but obviously only get two months out of them.


When I mentioned the $88 per year or the half off for the two radios as mentioned here I was told that the only way to receive those was through e-mail offers. (I get e-mails from them, but no offers like these). When I mentioned that people on this forum were able to get those deals just by calling that number I was told again that I was wrong. She then offered to cancel my radios entirely for me with no problem at all and I had to stop her before she did it. She also entered everything I said to her onto my account including that I was already denied these offers so that if I try to call back to get someone else they will see that I was denied these offers as well so that they too can deny them all over again.


I have an outstanding balance of $17.95 so I can either give them a credit card to charge me the retail rate or continue to buy the gift cards so they don't have my CC info, or drop the subscriptions altogether, but no deals from them at all. Just around $24 a month for two radios - take it or leave it.


John


----------



## kemitchell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craftech* /forum/post/18298403
> 
> 
> She then offered to cancel my radios entirely for me with no problem at all and I had to stop her before she did it.



I wouldn't have stopped her, I'd let her cancel them. In no time at all they'd be bugging you to death with all kinds of offers by phone and by mail.


----------



## bryansj

You don't call up asking for the deal. You call up asking to cancel and the deal is offered to you. You can keep denying their offers until you get what was mentioned here. Also, you shouldn't really give them info about a forum discussing the deal.


----------



## HDKing




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj* /forum/post/18270339
> 
> 
> I got them to throw in the basic 32k internet streaming, but not the Premium streaming needed for the iPhone. There are other programs able to stream XM online without needing the Premium/iPhone app.



You poor sap. I got premium online for free.


----------



## bobnva

I am coming off a 3 month trial period. I saw the info here and called and signed up for the 77/88 dollar subscription. Tried to get best of Sirius at a slightly higher price like was posted here, but no dice. Called back twice. So I have the XM Everything package.


Still way better than their full price deals.


----------



## astrobuf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *craftech* /forum/post/18298403
> 
> 
> I called that number today. I have been paying $12.95 for the first radio and $8.99 for the second plus the royalty fee. I buy the $55 gift cards to pay for it, but obviously only get two months out of them.
> 
> 
> When I mentioned the $88 per year or the half off for the two radios as mentioned here I was told that the only way to receive those was through e-mail offers. (I get e-mails from them, but no offers like these). When I mentioned that people on this forum were able to get those deals just by calling that number I was told again that I was wrong. She then offered to cancel my radios entirely for me with no problem at all and I had to stop her before she did it. She also entered everything I said to her onto my account including that I was already denied these offers so that if I try to call back to get someone else they will see that I was denied these offers as well so that they too can deny them all over again.
> 
> 
> I have an outstanding balance of $17.95 so I can either give them a credit card to charge me the retail rate or continue to buy the gift cards so they don't have my CC info, or drop the subscriptions altogether, but no deals from them at all. Just around $24 a month for two radios - take it or leave it.
> 
> 
> John



You need to be very careful about the outstanding balance. In my case, XM did not cancel my account and instead kept it active for several months after I asked that it be cancelled. Then they turned the "outstanding balance" over to a collection agency. I refused to pay and had the MN State Attorney General send a cease and decist letter. They did, but 4 year later when I attempted to use a 5 months for $20 promo they mailed, they would not honor it due to the "outstanding balance" What a bunch of crooks.


----------



## intheb0x

they are charging me through the teeth.


my credit card recently expired and they have been hounding me, when i got the bill in the mail with the god damn stupid royalty fee its 47$ for 3 MONTHS on 1 radio.


this is just way to much to pay for 3 damn months.


im thinking of calling to cancel to see if i can get a better deal, what do u guys think i should do?


----------



## winker12

What's with the music royalty deal? I called last week and got the $88 deal for the year. I checked my banking account and the total is @107.98! I thought the royalty amount was included in the $88?


----------



## kemitchell

Call and cancel, and be willing to follow through if they don't offer a better deal.


----------



## intheb0x

so basically in total with the stupid royalty fee im getting charged about 200 dollars a YEAR for 1 radio.


i should get time to call today, this is getting out of hand.


dont these f-ing music execs understand that all these dumb fees and such dont do nothing but kill services like XM and many others??


its like a politician and raising taxes, it doesnt do anything but LOWER tax income that comes in and kills jobs and prosperity.


----------



## kemitchell

Sorry and don't mean to be rude, but if you're paying $200 a year for XM for 1 radio it's nobody's fault but you're own. Royalties are a very small fraction of that price.


----------



## intheb0x

its not my fault, it was originally 29$ for 3 months.


with the damn royalty's and fees with it it comes to allmost 50 for 3 months.


----------



## barbie845

They don't advertise it, but the royalty fee is a separate charge. I've been getting the $20 for 5 month deal for my secondary radios. When the bill comes the charge is really $24 and some change.


The royalty fee is about $2 a month for the main radio and $1 a month for each secondary radios on your account.


It's BS, we all know that. Sirius is overcharging for that royalty fee, the RIAA in no way gets all of that $2 and $1 per radio. But it is what it is.


----------



## kemitchell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intheb0x* /forum/post/18339700
> 
> 
> its not my fault, it was originally 29$ for 3 months.
> 
> 
> with the damn royalty's and fees with it it comes to allmost 50 a month.



$50 a month??? I'd say that it is your fault then. When I purchased my two recent subscriptions I asked for the total amount including all fees. I'm not in the habit of giving out a blank check. If you asked for the total cost and they billed you more than that, then you should contact CS.


----------



## barbie845




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *intheb0x* /forum/post/18339700
> 
> 
> its not my fault, it was originally 29$ for 3 months.
> 
> 
> with the damn royalty's and fees with it it comes to allmost 50 a month.



$50 a month for 1 radio??? No, if you are getting charged that much you need to get a hold of your state's AG or get a lawyer. You got one hell of a case there..


At the most for 1 radio you shouldn't be getting charged anymore than $23-24 a month.. The most expensive Sirius plan is about $20 a month, plus the royalty fee and fees comes to around $24 or so.. Not $50.


----------



## intheb0x

lol my bad, i did a typo


50 dollars for 3 months.


lol sorry.


----------



## JETninja

I see everyone mentioning XM deals, does that work with Sirius as well?


----------



## Davird_Jr

Love Sat radio and have two XM subs, but these fees may just make me cancel at renewal time.


----------



## Terminator840

Does XM still have the life time subscription deal? I should have jumped on that several years ago and it would have paid for itself by now.


----------



## stsrep

I called to renew today and got the 5 for 20 deal by saying I was going to cancel.

The 77 for a year was offerd as well but I'll just renew in Sept.


----------



## fahertyps

Just called the 800-998-7900 number. Told her I did not want to pay the $180/year/per radio that the letter I received stated and wished to cancel. She said the my account was noted that the $77/year that I was on was a one time deal, but in order to keep my service she could offer $3.99/radio/month for five months. When I said ok, she then told me she was recording the conversation and restated the details and asked if I agreed. -I did.


----------



## macgus

Just called in to cancell my subscription (was on the $77/yr deal) and was offered a "special" rate of $47 and some change for the year. Seems they are expanding the 5 for 20 rate offer out for the year...no royalty fees to boot...sweet!


----------



## Davird_Jr

Do they do these deals for people with multiple subscriptions? Mine don't expire at the same time.


----------



## jmscott42




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macgus* /forum/post/18421317
> 
> 
> Just called in to cancell my subscription (was on the $77/yr deal) and was offered a "special" rate of $47 and some change for the year. Seems they are expanding the 5 for 20 rate offer out for the year...no royalty fees to boot...sweet!



Wow, I cancelled (and went through with it







) a week or so ago and only got the standard 5/20 and year/77.. I wonder if they're losing a lot of customers as renewals come due with the royalty fees tacked on, or maybe all of us XM'ers who got 5 year renewals to lock in at $9.99/month are all coming due and we're all leaving.







I may have been tempted to stay at $47. I miss it, but I think I more (still) miss what XM used to be, as it had gotten to the point I barely listened anymore with my Slacker subscription and the like.


That said, the changes post-merger and the absolutely insane "royalty fee" were what drove me over the edge, I felt VERY conned about the royalty fee (seriously, for a RADIO SERVICE, isn't the amount I'm paying supposed to COVER THE PRICE OF OBTAINING THE CONTENT? It'd be like if your cable bill came, it was $100, and then they added a "Programming fee" for another $50). Plus I feel like they are deliberately abusing the FCC's allowance to let them pass through INCREASES to the royalty fees, NOT the entire royalty fee. There is no way the increase was $2/customer/month.


Bottom line, it took a lot of willpower but I figured I'd rather cancel than give a company any more money (even if it was a decent deal) that I feel has such sleazy business practices. XM got my 5 year sub 5 years ago and I never gave Sirius a dime.


----------



## john79605




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Davird_Jr* /forum/post/18425410
> 
> 
> Do they do these deals for people with multiple subscriptions? Mine don't expire at the same time.



Back in December my primary radio renewed for a year at about $140+. I called four days later to cancel the two radios that were going to renew in January. I was offered Half Price for those two radios and I accepted that. I got credit for the remaining month they had coming and they started over with December renewal dates. Then the CSR adjusted the primary radio to Half Price. She credited all but four days worth of the $140+ and started over at $70+. All three of my radios ended up with the same renewal date.


There was a $5 fee for changing one of the radios, possibly for dropping BOXM (which never went away), or for changing Quarterly to Annual.


12/16/09 802 EVERYTHING - Half-off - 12mo - Promo 53.35 5.76 4.14

12/16/00 802 EVERYTHING BOXM - Quarterly Service -9.68 -0.86 -0.74

12/16/09 802 Package Purchase or Change 5.00 0.00 0.35

12/16/09 411 EVERYTHING - Half-off - 12mo - Promo 53.35 5.76 4.14

12/16/09 411 EVERYTHING - Annual Service - 1 Yr Term Billed Annually -6.20 0.00 -0.43

12/16/09 610 EVERYTHING - Half-off - 12mo - Promo 76.16 11.65 6.15

12/16/09 610 EVERYTHING - Annual Service - 1 Yr Term Billed Annually -140.89 -21.56 -11.37

12/12/09 610 EVERYTHING - Annual Service - 1 Yr Term Billed Annually 142.45 21.79 11.49


YMMV


----------



## john79605




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *macgus* /forum/post/18421317
> 
> 
> Just called in to cancell my subscription (was on the $77/yr deal) and was offered a "special" rate of $47 and some change for the year. Seems they are expanding the 5 for 20 rate offer out for the year...no royalty fees to boot...sweet!



$47 for a year is close to the deal I was quoted when I called to activate an XM radio. First I asked if I could add an XM to my Sirius account, which they still can't do. Then I asked if I could get the $77.70 deal. She said she would check then after checking she said $75 would get me two years or $50 would get me one year. I went with $75 for two years (and no extra charge for BOS). The summary on my account says I got six months half price. The detail on my account says I got three months full price. At this point I don't know what I got!


----------



## notthere

Agents cannot cancel an account--you're trans to the loyalty dept. where they are TRAINED to keep your acct. active when you request to cancel. (I used to work there) So you should really call back in a couple of days to make sure they did cancel. And if your radio is OFF when the cancellation order goes through, your service stays ON. Jus a lil tidbit...


----------



## jmscott42

XM/Sirius seems to process cancellations randomly. Last year I had my last family sub come up for renewal and I cancelled it a few days before it was supposed to renew. It took me 4 phone calls (including one where the operator was apparently on break and telling her friend how much she partied over the weekend-- "The question isn't what I did, it was what DIDN'T I do!!" I listened in for a while trying to get her attention but finally gave up). Then they still charged me anyway and it took 3 months, multiple calls and finally an email to Mel Karmazin's email address to get them to refund the $100+ charge. In hindsight I should've just called the credit card company. And of course the radio still worked through all this.


My main sub was up on 3/31. After that mess I wanted to call early enough to cancel and be able to fix any problems, so I called on like 3/14. I told the guy I wanted to keep it active until the end but not renew. He told me that'd be no problem 4 times. My radio was off. AS SOON AS I got off the phone and tried to change the station on my XM Radio online, I got booted off. I couldn't log into my account anymore (and still can't), and my radio worked for about 5 minutes when I tried it out a few days later.


Pretty weird when I call to cancel and told it's done immediately it took months; when I call and get told it'll work til the end of my sub it gets shut off within seconds.


I have bigger things in life to deal with but it does irk me that they took the last 2 weeks of my service. Doesn't seem worth making tons of calls over but it was a bad last taste of XM/Sirius' customer service policies.


----------



## westduhbest

Just called 800-998-7900 and renewed for $88 annual. Same rate I paid 12 months ago. It's the $77 fee plus $11 royalty fees. She never offered any other deals - just looked at my account history and offered to extend the same price. She also waived the charges for the 20 days or so that my account had expired. Gotta love this internet thing!


----------



## chuckf1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *westduhbest* /forum/post/19302347
> 
> 
> Just called 800-998-7900 and renewed for $88 annual. Same rate I paid 12 months ago. It's the $77 fee plus $11 royalty fees. She never offered any other deals - just looked at my account history and offered to extend the same price. She also waived the charges for the 20 days or so that my account had expired. Gotta love this internet thing!



Worked for me too and I didn't even have to go through the annual ritual of "threatening" to cancel before being offered the $77.00 fee plus $11.00 in royalties.


----------



## bryansj

I got the $20/5 month deal (plus royalties) and made them throw in XM Premium Online access. I've lost count of how many times I've canceled/renewed in a row. Between my two radios I'm sure it is at least nine times now.


----------



## JA Fant

Has anyone capitalized on that $77 lifetime subscription?

Is there a better deal currently?


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj* /forum/post/19359793
> 
> 
> I got the $20/5 month deal (plus royalties) and made them throw in XM Premium Online access. I've lost count of how many times I've canceled/renewed in a row. Between my two radios I'm sure it is at least nine times now.



Dumb question's perhaps,,, was that 20.00 for 5 months or 5 months at 20.00 each month ?


You called Sirus or XM for the deal ?


Thanks in advance


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## kemitchell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/19381100
> 
> 
> Dumb question's perhaps,,, was that 20.00 for 5 months or 5 months at 20.00 each month ?
> 
> 
> You called Sirus or XM for the deal ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



I'm on my second round of $20 for 5 months and they told me I could continue with it as long as I like the last time I renewed it.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/19381100
> 
> 
> Dumb question's perhaps,,, was that 20.00 for 5 months or 5 months at 20.00 each month ?
> 
> 
> You called Sirus or XM for the deal ?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



XM and it was 5 months for $20 (plus royalty fee) and Premium Online included. If it was $20 per month then I would be an ex-subscriber.


----------



## Trigger Creep

Sirius offerd $100 off (everthing) and $150 off (+BestofXM) a lifetime subscription 11/2009. Any rumblings on an offer like this for 2010?


----------



## Trebor Pyn

Just an FYI 12-10-2010

"I just cant justify several hundred dollars a year for radio. I think I need to cancel unless you can make me a deal I cant refuse."


1st radio= $88.00+ tax @ 1 year

2nd radio=$62.00+tax @ 1 year


Total invoiced = 138.82


----------



## fahertyps




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Trebor Pyn* /forum/post/19626919
> 
> 
> Just an FYI 12-10-2010
> 
> "I just cant justify several hundred dollars a year for radio. I think I need to cancel unless you can make me a deal I cant refuse."
> 
> 
> 1st radio= $88.00+ tax @ 1 year
> 
> 2nd radio=$62.00+tax @ 1 year
> 
> 
> Total invoiced = 138.82



That's about what I got when I called last week. I think it was ~$129 for the two radios. Agent claimed it was a "1/2 off deal". I wish I had payed closer attention to my billing because my 5-month discount trial offer had ended in Oct and they were charging me about $90/quarter. Agent said he could not credit me back all of that, but did prorate a small credit towards the $129. Really a shame we have to pay so much attention to this. Seems like we could lock in a discounted rate.. Merry Christmas all.


----------



## kemitchell

I still don't understand why y'all are paying so much when it's been so easy for me to get 5 months for $23.05 per radio including royalty fees, works out to $4.61 a month. I've never had a problem getting this from several different reps and have two radios on it right now.


----------



## ballen420

I just got $80 for the year - believe it was going to be $88, but she adjusted the account because she quoted $80. I'm not paying for it, so I didn't hassle for the $20 for 5 months, though I will when I do.


----------



## STEELERSRULE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ballen420* /forum/post/19657652
> 
> 
> I just got $80 for the year - believe it was going to be $88, but she adjusted the account because she quoted $80. I'm not paying for it, so I didn't hassle for the $20 for 5 months, though I will when I do.



How did you get it BALLEN420?


Did you just come out and ask for it since everybody seems to get it, or did you threaten to cancel first, and then received it?


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *STEELERSRULE* /forum/post/19661520
> 
> 
> How did you get it BALLEN420?
> 
> 
> Did you just come out and ask for it since everybody seems to get it, or did you threaten to cancel first, and then received it?



You call them and ask to cancel. Call 1-800-998-7900 which seems to get you to the correct department. Calling the general number gets you to customer service which then has to transfer your call (often disconnecting you). Make sure you ask for free online streaming if that is important to you.


----------



## ballen420

Like bryansj said, I just called the 800 line and said cancel at the prompt. They asked me why I was cancelling and I said because I didn't think it was worth $13 a month. They then said they were running a 1/2 off promotion and the cost would be around $80. I ended up agreeing (told her to bill me), and then she came back and said it should have been $87 and change, but she'd credit the $7 difference so it would only be $80.


Kind of surprised she didn't quote me the correct amount off the bat though. You'd think they'd know that it should have been $87.


----------



## kemitchell

If you would have refused that first offer of the "1/2 off promotion" they would have come back with an offer of $20 for 5 months ($23.05 after royalty fees). I've never had a problem getting this from anyone I've talked to.


----------



## ballen420




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemitchell* /forum/post/19663416
> 
> 
> If you would have refused that first offer of the "1/2 off promotion" they would have come back with an offer of $20 for 5 months ($23.05 after royalty fees). I've never had a problem getting this from anyone I've talked to.



Yeah, that's what I've heard as well. It's going to be a gift for me, so I went with the year. When it comes time for me to have to pay, I plan on going to the 5 for $20 deal if they're still offering it.


----------



## kemitchell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ballen420* /forum/post/19663542
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what I've heard as well. It's going to be a gift for me, so I went with the year. When it comes time for me to have to pay, I plan on going to the 5 for $20 deal if they're still offering it.



Cool, good luck. Like I said, I don't think you'll have a problem getting it.


----------



## noahj

ok, just bought a new XM Radio and i've called 3 times and noone will give me the low rate for a new subscription.


is there anyway to get the $77 or $20 for 5 month deal on a new activation? i got a little abrupt with the last person i spoke with and still nothing.


getting tired of making these calls. any other advice?


----------



## kemitchell

I'm guessing it may be difficult to get those rates as a new subscriber but I'm not sure. With both of my radios I was renewing a subscription after a free trial period.


----------



## noahj

hmmmm


----------



## noahj

Anyone know if i can apply those promotions to a new activation? Don't want to hassle them if it isn't at all possible.


----------



## Jamieb81

I paid 3 years in advance ,you save it's only 80.00 a year.


----------



## kemitchell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *noahj* /forum/post/19702481
> 
> 
> Anyone know if i can apply those promotions to a new activation? Don't want to hassle them if it isn't at all possible.



If it were me, I'd subscribe for the shortest time possible at the lowest rate i could get. When your subscription is about to expire, call them up and say you'd like to cancel. When they ask you why tell them because it's too expensive. Be firm and ready to actually cancel if they don't offer you what you want. If they do offer you what you want (such as $20 for 5months) go ahead and accept it. If they don't, let them cancel and it won't take long before they start calling you up to re-subscribe and they'll be willing to offer you the 5 months at $20 plan. I even got that offer in the mail one time from them.


Bottom line is you have to actually be willing to cancel if that's what it takes.


----------



## noahj

good suggestion. gonna do that tomorrow.


----------



## espooge

Like a sucker I had been paying $14 monthly for one radio. Who knew? But I just got off the phone with Sirius - I plead poverty and asked to cancel. It took about a microsecond for the rep to offer me the $20 for 5 month deal. I am jazzed to have stumbled on this forum!


----------



## kemitchell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *espooge* /forum/post/19709755
> 
> 
> Like a sucker I had been paying $14 monthly for one radio. Who knew? But I just got off the phone with Sirius - I plead poverty and asked to cancel. It took about a microsecond for the rep to offer me the $20 for 5 month deal. I am jazzed to have stumbled on this forum!



Awesome, glad it worked for you!


----------



## Breyean

I had it on my calendar to call to "cancel" today since my latest 5 month $23 plan is due to expire on 1/28. The last couple of years I've been on both the $77 per year and $23 for 5 months plans, switching to whichever is cheapest per month at the time. Every time when i renewed the agent told me to call back a month before the new plan expires because otherwise they will renew me at the normal, really high, annual rate.


The guy today offered me the $23 plan and I said sure. Then he said he'd start it NOW and credit me for the one month left on the current plan. I asked why not just add the 5 months onto the current plan ending 1/28. He said I'd have to call back right around the 1/28 expiration date to do that.


I never had that happen before. I've always called a month early.


Guess I'll call back next month.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Breyean* /forum/post/19716641
> 
> 
> I had it on my calendar to call to "cancel" today since my latest 5 month $23 plan is due to expire on 1/28. The last couple of years I've been on both the $77 per year and $23 for 5 months plans, switching to whichever is cheapest per month at the time. Every time when i renewed the agent told me to call back a month before the new plan expires because otherwise they will renew me at the normal, really high, annual rate.
> 
> 
> The guy today offered me the $23 plan and I said sure. Then he said he'd start it NOW and credit me for the one month left on the current plan. I asked why not just add the 5 months onto the current plan ending 1/28. He said I'd have to call back right around the 1/28 expiration date to do that.
> 
> 
> I never had that happen before. I've always called a month early.
> 
> 
> Guess I'll call back next month.



They always do the prorate for me. I just mark my calendar about five days prior to the expiration date and note the exact date. With that amount of notice I always have time to call before the expiration date even if I put it off a few days.


Either way you are paying the same, it just means that you are calling them sooner and over a period of time more often. In your case you'd be calling one extra time every 25 months or so for the five month plan.


----------



## JA Fant

Any newer deals for 2011? Are we still on the $77/yr. plan?


----------



## kemitchell

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JA Fant* 
Any newer deals for 2011? Are we still on the $77/yr. plan?
Did you even read the post before yours?


----------



## karte

I'm up for extention 2/25. I got a mail from xm radio saying my CC will be charged quarterly $38.85 + $5.94 = $44.79. I had the $77 reate for last year after getting my 3 moth free sub. I did some reading and somebody was saying they give you $12.95 refund for having your CC info on file. Has anybody else heard about this refund?

anyways, I called and said I want to have the same rate as last time, otherwise I will cancel. She responded after a minute (strange, it seems like they get my voice with long delay) that I have to call on the due day. When i asked about refund thing, again the long pause and then she hang up on me!!


----------



## bryansj

Don't wait until the due day. Your remaining balance will be prorated back to your account. I usually try to set a reminder for the week prior to my due date to give me enough time to get around to calling.


----------



## Breyean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj* /forum/post/19891819
> 
> 
> Don't wait until the due day. Your remaining balance will be prorated back to your account. I usually try to set a reminder for the week prior to my due date to give me enough time to get around to calling.



I just renewed today. Same $23.05 for 5 months I've been on the past couple of years.


Interesting thing I wanted to share. The woman today seemed to be really on the ball. I mentioned how I used to call a few weeks in advance of my expiration date and they would just extend me from that date. But this time when I called a couple of weeks ago, I was told they would prorate the balance and start my new plan on that date. I was told it was always that way, which i knew wasn't true since I'd been renewing a couple of weeks in advance for years w/o any prorating.


The woman today confirmed they put in a new computer system, I think she said last November, that changed the way new plans were handled. She said I was right in remembering I used to call in advance, but the new system no longer allowed them to extend a current plan. So now the new plan takes effect the day you call, and you get prorated for the days of overlap.


BTW, she said the $77 annual plan is now $88 or thereabouts.


----------



## Keeb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj* /forum/post/19662832
> 
> 
> You call them and ask to cancel. Call 1-800-998-7900 which seems to get you to the correct department. Calling the general number gets you to customer service which then has to transfer your call (often disconnecting you). Make sure you ask for free online streaming if that is important to you.



I just did this today ($20 for 5 months + tax).


When you call that 1800 number above, you'll still get transferred to a different operator after you say you want to cancel.


Here's how the phone call went:

I chose Cancel from the menu.

1st operator verified I wanted to cancel and transferred me.

2nd operator was probably the nicest customer service rep I've ever talked to.

When I told her it was too expensive she mentioned they had a few different plans that I might be interested in. She mentioned the 1/2 off promotion and asked if I was interested in that. I then said, you mentioned multiple options, so I'm curious what the other ones are.


She then mentioned the 5 month / $20 one and I signed up for that.


Also, my plan had autorenew'd effective 12/29 of last year and I told her I was a bit bothered by having to pay the full price for those 4 weeks since I didn't get a bill in the mail until yesterday (which was true). She then offered to take off some of that price to make me happy.


Hope that helps!

Rich


----------



## OldGatorDelt

Well, my luck was different today.... I called several weeks ago to renew on the $77 deal, and they told me it was too soon, call back... So today, 2/3, I call and they say nope, full price.... I ask to be transferred to the Cancel folks.... Mentioned my previous call, mentioned AVS, and they said "sorry, no deals".... So I cancelled.... As little as my wife uses her car, just isn't worth full price.... And were talking 3,000 miles a year....


----------



## kemitchell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OldGatorDelt* /forum/post/19944081
> 
> 
> Well, my luck was different today.... I called several weeks ago to renew on the $77 deal, and they told me it was too soon, call back... So today, 2/3, I call and they say nope, full price.... I ask to be transferred to the Cancel folks.... Mentioned my previous call, mentioned AVS, and they said "sorry, no deals".... So I cancelled.... As little as my wife uses her car, just isn't worth full price.... And were talking 3,000 miles a year....




Don't wrooy, it won't be long before they start calling you begging you to come back and making you some really good offers if you're still interested.


----------



## jpalance

I actually called today and they offered me both the 5 months for $20 and the half off per year for 80-something.

He also said that the policy has changed and this is the last time I will get a discount on my radio. I did the same thing last year, so this would be the second year I am getting discounted service.

Could this "policy change" be true? He had nothing to gain by saying it now as he offered the discounts anyway.


----------



## Trevi

I just called today. After I told them that their charges for 3 months ($47 with fees & taxes) for XM service was too high, they immediately offered XM for $30 for 6 months. When I asked about adding the best of Sirius, the price was $50.


----------



## STEELERSRULE

I just had my Sirius Everything Renewal done for $77+fees and taxes for one year of service. Total came to like $83.


The number to use for Sirius customers who have Sirius equipment/accounts is 1-866-635-5020 in order to cancel, and get the better deals.


The previous number listed was for XM customers. So if you have XM equipment/service, call 1-800-998-7900 to cancel.


----------



## jonvall




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *STEELERSRULE* /forum/post/20062038
> 
> 
> I just had my Sirius Everything Renewal done for $77+fees and taxes for one year of service. Total came to like $83.




Yeah...me too!! Just called them today and got the deal!


----------



## HDKing

Did my yearly call to cancel and got XM Everything + Best Of Sirius + Online for half off. Little more than I paid last year, but they wouldn't budge on the free online subscription because I already got that last year on the half off promo.


----------



## niembre

I called in mid January asking if I could add the internet streaming and get another 77 deal on my radio that was set to end on February 25th. The lady said she could add the two for $100, starting in mid January (the day I called). On Feb 25th, my credit card was charged for $23, so I called the number "to cancel" and another lady said that they had just signed me up for a year of internet streaming at a discount and that my regular radio subscription was to renew at the full price. I told her that it was supposed to be $100 for both. She then credited my account and set me up with the two for $93 that started on Feb 25th. That made me happy because I got the streaming free from mid January - Feb 25th.


----------



## RADEN305

I also just did my yearly call to cancel. I was immediately offered the half-off deal I got last year. Came out to $86 total for Sirius Everything.


I also got the same deal for my wife's new XM radio. Of course, I had to open a separate account because they still haven't merged their accounting. It's been three years, guys! It's silly to have two usernames/passwords for the same site for what is, essentially, the same service.


----------



## RonH

First new car in 19 years - so now I've got an XM Radio. It's been interesting to play with but my 90 days are up.


Anybody know of new subscribers getting in on these renewal prices I'm seeing here? There is some value in what I got to experience, but not $12.95+fees worth.


----------



## jonvall

Quote:

Originally Posted by *RonH* 
There is some value in what I got to experience, but not $12.95+fees worth.
So call them up and tell them just that.....then ask what sales are going on right now. If you don't like the sale price then cancel....they'll call you back or email you to offer something good.....might be a month or so....but they will call you back.


----------



## kemitchell

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jonvall* 
So call them up and tell them just that.....then ask what sales are going on right now. If you don't like the sale price then cancel....they'll call you back or email you to offer something good.....might be a month or so....but they will call you back.
+1, they'll keep calling and calling and they will sooner or later offer you a good deal.


----------



## RonH

Thanks, I'll make sure they have my number on file then


----------



## bryansj

Just called to cancel/renew. It looks like the 5 month deal has been replaced with a 6 month deal for $29. I took that and had the Premium Online Streaming added for free.


----------



## Jets

Has anyone managed to get a discount for XM Nav Traffic? How about discounted best of Sirius add on?


----------



## silvermaxd

tried to get my 5 months for 20 again with no luck...they told me about the year plan and 6 months and I said "no thanks I will just go ahead and cancel" then she offered me 3 months for free to think about it. So I took that


----------



## JA Fant

I just bought a new truck w/ XM free for 3 months. What would be the going rate after this intro period?


----------



## bryansj

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JA Fant* 
I just bought a new truck w/ XM free for 3 months. What would be the going rate after this intro period?
$29 for 6 months. You may be able to get other freebies such as Online Streaming.


----------



## Sabu-Agu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj* /forum/post/20146591
> 
> 
> $29 for 6 months. You may be able to get other freebies such as Online Streaming.



Add the local, state, and loyalty fees and you find yourself at $40










Still went ahead and got it. However, maybe I should call back and ask for the free online streaming as others have mentioned


----------



## DunnoAV

We'll about 2 months ago, I rec. via email that they were setting my account up for auto renew. I never signed up for that, nor did I agree to that. I did Sirius over 2 years years ago for the first time and paid $200+ for the 2 year service. My service expired last month and my sirius is still on. They said they were going to use my old C.C. # on file to auto renew. Muhahaha I haven't had that C.C. in over a year and a half. They wanted to be bill me nearly $300 again for a 2 year service along with some other fees. So how long is my sirius going to work b4 they shut it off. I was going to call and cancel to get the deal, but this deal seems to be even better.....


----------



## winker12

I've had the $77 per year then $88 last year. I just called and they offered the $88 again or 5 months for $25. I went with the latter but also tried for online, which they didn't budge on for free. I guess I'll go thru it again 5 months from now. There was no mention of the 6 month deal!


----------



## kemitchell

They offered you 5 months for $25? They always offer me 5 months for $20 which works out to $23.05 after fees. I've done it several times.


----------



## STEELERSRULE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DunnoAV* /forum/post/20164293
> 
> 
> We'll about 2 months ago, I rec. via email that they were setting my account up for auto renew. I never signed up for that, nor did I agree to that. I did Sirius over 2 years years ago for the first time and paid $200+ for the 2 year service. My service expired last month and my sirius is still on. They said they were going to use my old C.C. # on file to auto renew. Muhahaha I haven't had that C.C. in over a year and a half. They wanted to be bill me nearly $300 again for a 2 year service along with some other fees. So how long is my sirius going to work b4 they shut it off. I was going to call and cancel to get the deal, but this deal seems to be even better.....



YES, they CAN and WILL auto-renew. Unless you contact them, they have every right to do it. And if you don't contact them, then they automatically believe you want to re-up for your current subcription(which you said was for two years). This is part of the agreement when you sign up.


It is not like a magazine subscription where when your time is up, they contact you if you want to renew. All cable/satellite companies do this. That is why you receive a bill every month. You are actually paying for the upcoming month's viewing. If you call to cancel, or go to the office, then it will stop.


I would call and cancel if you don't want it. Trust me, they have enough info on you to send you to collections, and hit your credit score. Even if that CC is expired, that CC company has your address, Social Security #(this is where they will find you and get you), etc...


I am not trying to be a jerk. Just warning you.


----------



## JA Fant

Much Thanks, for the info. As soon as I re-new, I will post on here about the deal I received!


----------



## JoeSchmoe007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sabu-Agu* /forum/post/20164190
> 
> 
> Add the local, state, and loyalty fees and you find yourself at $40
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still went ahead and got it. However, maybe I should call back and ask for the free online streaming as others have mentioned



Can anyone elaborate on these fees? What are loyalty fees?


----------



## kemitchell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeschmoe007* /forum/post/20219568
> 
> 
> Can anyone elaborate on these fees? What are loyalty fees?




I think he meant "royalty" fees.


----------



## Rammitinski

Either way it's ridiculous.


There is no "loyalty" on their part, nor do they deserve to be treated like "royalty".


----------



## Dunbar

Just canceled because they wouldn't offer me any discounts. I signed up 3 months ago and when I called after 30 days to cancel they gave me two more months for free. They verified my number when I canceled so I'll wait for a decent offer.


----------



## astrobuf

Well, back in November, I responded to an XM promo offering 5 months for $20. Called and spoke wiht a pleasant agent who offered to let me extend the 5 month subscription for 12 months at $80 + royalty fees. I happily signed up for the 17 month deal. Put it all on the credit card and thought I'd have no hassels for a year and a half.


Yesterday, I get a note in the mail from XM informing me that on May 1st, my subscription would end and that my renewal rate would be $142/year + $15 royalty fee. Called customer service, waited on line for 20 minutes and was greeted by Ms Nasty. Ms Nasty informed me that no such offer could possibly have been made by the agent last November and that there was no such note in my record. In fact, she indicated the record showed that I'd signed up for the full price subscription extension!!


After much argument, she agreed to clear my credit card from the record, but informed me that I must call XM again (another 30 minutes on hold) 1-2 days prior to the end of my subscription (May 1st '11) in order to be offered the 12 month promotional price. I said that given how I was being treated, I'd probably just let the subscription lapse and was informed that either way I must call XM, or they will start billing me list price and turn my account over to a collection agent since they no loger have a CC on file.


What BS this is. I can't believe the Attorney General's of the US put up with crooks like this.


Astrobuf


----------



## astrobuf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *STEELERSRULE* /forum/post/20165345
> 
> 
> YES, they CAN and WILL auto-renew. Unless you contact them, they have every right to do it. And if you don't contact them, then they automatically believe you want to re-up for your current subcription(which you said was for two years). This is part of the agreement when you sign up.
> 
> 
> It is not like a magazine subscription where when your time is up, they contact you if you want to renew. All cable/satellite companies do this. That is why you receive a bill every month. You are actually paying for the upcoming month's viewing. If you call to cancel, or go to the office, then it will stop.
> 
> 
> I would call and cancel if you don't want it. Trust me, they have enough info on you to send you to collections, and hit your credit score. Even if that CC is expired, that CC company has your address, Social Security #(this is where they will find you and get you), etc...
> 
> 
> I am not trying to be a jerk. Just warning you.



They do not have the right to "Auto Renew" you without your approval. If there is no contract between you and XM, they have no rights. If you've not signed a document, there is no contract.


XM will come after you with a collection agent. This is totally crooked. If they do so, I advise keeping records and engaging your State's Attorney General. They will back right off if you do so


Astrobuf


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astrobuf* /forum/post/20226369
> 
> 
> They do not have the right to "Auto Renew" you without your approval. If there is no contract between you and XM, they have no rights. If you've not signed a document, there is no contract.
> 
> 
> XM will come after you with a collection agent. This is totally crooked. If they do so, I advise keeping records and engaging your State's Attorney General. They will back right off if you do so
> 
> 
> Astrobuf



Yes they do. You agree to it when you sign up and I'm sure it was made official while you were on the phone with the rep and recorded as well. There are plenty of services that you are bound to without signing, this is the 21st century after all. They provide you service until you cancel. If you don't cancel and you have not paid then now you are obligated to cancel and/or pay.


Link: http://www.siriusxm.com/pdf/siriusxm...eement_eng.pdf 


Quotes:


"Service will be provided to you for the period agreed to by you and will continue to renew for additional terms of same length on the same billing terms you selected until modified, canceled, terminated or discontinued by you or by us."


and


"PLEASE READ THE TERMS OF THIS AGREEMENT CAREFULLY BEFORE ACCESSING OR USING THE SITE OR THE SERVICE. *BY ACCESSING OR USING THE SITE OR THE SERVICE, YOU AGREE TO BE LEGALLY BOUND BY THIS AGREEMENT*. PLEASE DO NOT USE THE SITE OR THE SERVICE IF YOU DO NOT AGREE WITH THIS AGREEMENT.


IF YOU DO NOT ACCEPT THESE TERMS, PLEASE NOTIFY US IMMEDIATELY AND WE WILL CANCEL YOUR SUBSCRIPTION. IF YOU DO NOT CANCEL YOUR SUBSCRIPTION WITHIN 3 BUSINESS DAYS OF ACTIVATION OF YOUR RECEIVER, IT WILL MEAN THAT YOU AGREE TO THIS AGREEMENT WHICH WILL BE LEGALLY BINDING ON YOU."


As far as your other issue of a year and a half discount, I've never heard of it. Whenever you call for the new deal the current deal is canceled and any money paid to date is prorated and credited to your account. If you are on a 5 month plan and three months in you sign up for a 12 month plan then you get two months of credit and your 12 months starts from that day. I'm not sure why you only received five months instead of 12 when you called in November, but it looks like you just received the five month plan again. When I renew I ask right then when my subscription will be up and I mark my calendar a week ahead with a note of the exact date (plus the 800 number and my radio ID).


----------



## kemitchell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astrobuf* /forum/post/20226330
> 
> 
> Well, back in November, I responded to an XM promo offering 5 months for $20. Called and spoke wiht a pleasant agent who offered to let me extend the 5 month subscription for 12 months at $80 + royalty fees. I happily signed up for the 17 month deal. Put it all on the credit card and thought I'd have no hassels for a year and a half.
> 
> 
> Yesterday, I get a note in the mail from XM informing me that on May 1st, my subscription would end and that my renewal rate would be $142/year + $15 royalty fee. Called customer service, waited on line for 20 minutes and was greeted by Ms Nasty. Ms Nasty informed me that no such offer could possibly have been made by the agent last November and that there was no such note in my record. In fact, she indicated the record showed that I'd signed up for the full price subscription extension!!
> 
> 
> After much argument, she agreed to clear my credit card from the record, but informed me that I must call XM again (another 30 minutes on hold) 1-2 days prior to the end of my subscription (May 1st '11) in order to be offered the 12 month promotional price. I said that given how I was being treated, I'd probably just let the subscription lapse and was informed that either way I must call XM, or they will start billing me list price and turn my account over to a collection agent since they no loger have a CC on file.
> 
> 
> What BS this is. I can't believe the Attorney General's of the US put up with crooks like this.
> 
> 
> Astrobuf



Looks like you had already called the attorney general's office on them back in '08 and mentioned you hope they get put out of business. Yet after all that you say that you "happily signed up for the 17 month deal" last November? Did your feelings about their business practices change to cause you to sign up with them again?










Here's your post from 3 years ago in case you forgot:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...3&postcount=39


----------



## PKinSFLA

I just renewed Sirius for $96 for the next year after calling to cancel. 8 bucks a month for my wife to use in her car and in the home boom box seems fair compared to the $16.95 a month on their web site for renewal.


----------



## astrobuf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemitchell* /forum/post/20229632
> 
> 
> Looks like you had already called the attorney general's office on them back in '08 and mentioned you hope they get put out of business. Yet after all that you say that you "happily signed up for the 17 month deal" last November? Did your feelings about their business practices change to cause you to sign up with them again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's your post from 3 years ago in case you forgot:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...3&postcount=39




Indeed, I did end up getting hosed by XM back in '08. I'd never signed or agreed to an auto-renewal program and yet they attempted to stick it to me. I bailed out on XM for 3 years over this. If they'd been an ethical company, they could have had my business for years.


I responded to the '10 proposal as I had hoped the XM - Sirrius merger and time would have led to an improved business model. Indeed, the agent I spoke with was much more pleasant to deal with than had been the creeps in 2007. There was no mention of auto renewal and I never had reason to access an XM web site or other "accept now" method.


The auto-renewal scams are illegal or at the very least un-ethical.


Are you guys some kind of shill for XM? Perhaps you should disclose your affiliation?



Nuff said.


----------



## kemitchell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astrobuf* /forum/post/20235532
> 
> 
> Are you guys some kind of shill for XM? Perhaps you should disclose your affiliation?
> 
> 
> 
> Nuff said.



Ha!!!!


That's hilarious! You think I'm with XM and I come on here to tell people to cancel unless they get offered 5 months for 20 bucks?


Yeah...right.


----------



## astrobuf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astrobuf* /forum/post/20235532
> 
> 
> Indeed, I did end up getting hosed by XM back in '08. I'd never signed or agreed to an auto-renewal program and yet they attempted to stick it to me. I bailed out on XM for 3 years over this. If they'd been an ethical company, they could have had my business for years.
> 
> 
> I responded to the '10 proposal as I had hoped the XM - Sirrius merger and time would have led to an improved business model. Indeed, the agent I spoke with was much more pleasant to deal with than had been the creeps in 2007. There was no mention of auto renewal and I never had reason to access an XM web site or other "accept now" method.
> 
> 
> The auto-renewal scams are illegal or at the very least un-ethical.
> 
> 
> Are you guys some kind of shill for XM? Perhaps you should disclose your affiliation?
> 
> 
> 
> Nuff said.



In case the amatuer lawyers on this site are not clear on legality issues, do follow these links for some clarification:

http://www.aconsumerfraudlawyer.com/...l-clauses.html 

http://www.nka.com/investigations/autorenewals.aspx 


The fact that you promote the 5 months/$20 perhaps just makes you more likely to be an XM marketer masquerading. Kind of like a dope peddler giving his customers a taste I think.


Astrobuf


----------



## kemitchell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astrobuf* /forum/post/20236192
> 
> 
> The fact that you promote the 5 months/$20 perhaps just makes you more likely to be an XM marketer masquerading. Kind of like a dope peddler giving his customers a taste I think.
> 
> 
> Astrobuf



Rats!...my slick marketing skills didn't fool you!


----------



## pianoman41




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PKinSFLA* /forum/post/20235094
> 
> 
> I just renewed Sirius for $96 for the next year after calling to cancel. 8 bucks a month for my wife to use in her car and in the home boom box seems fair compared to the $16.95 a month on their web site for renewal.



I just renewed for $84 for the year after calling to cancel. I'd love to know what percentage of customers pay full price for the service. XM/Sirius are like print magazines in the sense that they don't really make money off the subscriptions, but rather the *number* of subscriptions that they can promote to potential advertisers and investors. I always see the media quote the total number of subscribers and then multiply that number by $16.95 a month to come up with a ridiculous revenue number, when the real revenue number is probably *far* less than that.


----------



## Randall Morton

Thought I would add that I also just renewed for $77(plus taxes, $85.32 total) Sirius everything for one year. The offer was for 50% off next 12 months.


----------



## djtech2k

So whats the deal with this $77 deal? I have never had one and am thinking about activating the one in my car. I was quoted $135 for 1 year with everything, XM and Best of Sirius.


Is that a good deal or should it be lower?


----------



## RonH

Thought I'd chime back in with my experience. Brand new car, 1st time subscriber.


I signed up on their web page providing my radio ID and contact info. About 21 days after my trial ended I started getting calls and an email offering the $77 plus taxes etc. deal. Called them back and subbed.


Thanks for all the tips/info everyone!


----------



## djtech2k

What did u get for the $77? The offer the gave me was for all the XM channels plus the best of Sirius for $135.


I have never had sat radio before either.


----------



## RonH




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djtech2k* /forum/post/20301810
> 
> 
> What did u get for the $77? The offer the gave me was for all the XM channels plus the best of Sirius for $135.



"XM Everything".


----------



## djtech2k

What an awful experience I am having...


I have now called 6x or more. I have actually talked to 4 different people. Each has told me something different.


I talked to a person 2 days ago that offered me the $135 "everything" deal. I was driving so I couldnt finish the deal, but they assured me that they stored the offer under my radio ID. I called back today and they said nothing was there. They told me today that $175 was the price for the year and that they could not give me the previous offer.


Buying from this company has been a nightmare so far and I refuse to pay $20 per month for radio. Thats just crazy.


----------



## JA Fant

Agreed-


$20 per month is too high....


----------



## djtech2k

So yeh, as a new customer it is not looking good for me. I am willing to pay for a year, but they need to sweeten the deal more than that. The inconsistency is very frustrating.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djtech2k* /forum/post/20312798
> 
> 
> So yeh, as a new customer it is not looking good for me. I am willing to pay for a year, but they need to sweeten the deal more than that. The inconsistency is very frustrating.



You are going to have trouble getting a deal with Best of Sirius included. You would be better off shooting for XM only.


----------



## djtech2k

ok thanks. I subscribed online over the weekend for 1 month. I plan to use it for a month and see what kind of deal I can get.


----------



## lance_60031

any one know of ways to get online listening promo etc. that is less then the 3.00?


----------



## kemitchell

My subscription is up tomorrow so I just called to cancel my renewal. I told them it was just too expensive and they offered me "half price" at $85 per year on each radio right off the bat. He said he saw were I had previously been on the 5 month for $20 promotion for the last several renewals but unforunately they didn't have that promotion any more. I told him thanks but I wanted to go ahead and cancel. He then offered me three months for free just to think about it. I agreed to that. He said just call back in three months and either ask for the promo or cancel or it would auto-renew at the regular rate.


He also said if anyone calls up and asks for a promo price and is denied, just go ahead and tell them you want to cancel and they'll send you straight to his department and you will be offered a promotional price.


----------



## wwwgnojhamcom

Heres my experience so far with Sirius and xm:


Use to pay the standard $12.95 a month.

They took away hockey and something else, cant recall, and they took away internet access. The final straw was when they added a new fee that bumped the cost to ~$15 a month.

I had heard about people getting deals after threatening to cancel. I tried to call and cancel, and the lady was going to let me cancel. She said there was nothing she could do. This was a while back, maybe couple years or so. So I didn't cancel, but called back a couple days later and got the $20 for 5 months deal. This was before it was being advertised iirc. Anyway, I got that deal for at least 15 months. After that period, they told me they changed the rules and you could only do the $20 deal once. I said ok, well what can you do for me because im not paying $15 a month or anything close to it. She said she could do 6 months for $30. I asked if that was $30 total or would it be $30 plus tax and fees and whatever. She said it was going to be $30 plus tax and fees and whatever, but she would give me a credit for that stuff so the bottom line total was $30 for 6 months. I got her to throw in internet access as well. I wont pay more than that ever. $5 a month is a little more than it is worth to me. 95% of my listening is for stern, and I could live without it I think. Once he retires, im almost certainly canceling for good.


Now, I bought my mother a new car last year that came with 2 or 3 months free xm. I told her if she liked it, we could renew it, but let me know before the 3 months is up so I can call them. I didn't want her paying $180 a year or whatever the standard rate was. After about 3 months, I asked my mom how it was going, she said she loves it (oldies station or whatever) and she renewed for a year, $180 or whatever it was. Damn. So I call xm, tell them I have Sirius for $20 or $30 for 5 or 6 months (whatever it was at the time) and theres no way im letting my mother pay $180 a year. Guy understands completely and we get her on the 5 months $20 plan. They sent her a refund check for the difference within 2 weeks. Nice. So then her 5 months is up, and I call them to renew the $20 plan. They tell me it was a one time deal. I tell the guy I just got my Sirius redone for 6 months $30. he says he doesn't know how I got that plan and he couldn't do it for me. Then he says what he can do is give me (my mom) 3 months free. Makes sense right? So I take the 3 months free and that's where she stands at the moment.



As far as autorenewal goes:

I forget the exact steps you need to take, but you need to tell them they are not to auto bill your credit card, and they are to send you a paper bill when your sub expires. The paper bill will remind you of course that you need to call back and stop them from raping you (if youre on the cheap plan). Somebody mentioned the autorenew is illegal. I don't know, but I don't think what they are doing is autorenewing you per se, meaning, say your 6 months expires, and you get a bill for the next 6 months or whatever, you aren't obligated to pay for the next 6 months. You can simply tell them to cancel and that's it. Or you can negotiate a new deal for the next 6 months. They continue your service and are 'renewed', but again, you can call and tell them you don't want it anymore or just never pay and it will eventually get cut off (of course, im no lawyer, so don't listen to me about legal matters)


----------



## vfr781rider

My wife called to renew her Sirius in the F150. She had been on the 5 for $20 deal. She told them she wanted the same deal or wasn't going to pay more than $5 a month or she'd cancel. They didn't offer her anything so cancel she did.


----------



## machpost




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vfr781rider* /forum/post/20334001
> 
> 
> My wife called to renew her Sirius in the F150. She had been on the 5 for $20 deal. She told them she wanted the same deal or wasn't going to pay more than $5 a month or she'd cancel. They didn't offer her anything so cancel she did.



It never ceases to amaze me how little a company with such questionable finances cares so little about customer retention. When I canceled my XM service a few years ago, they basically said, "Bye, it was nice knowin' ya!"


----------



## astrobuf

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wwwgnojhamcom* 
Heres my experience so far with Sirius and xm:


Use to pay the standard $12.95 a month.

They took away hockey and something else, cant recall, and they took away internet access. The final straw was when they added a new fee that bumped the cost to ~$15 a month.

I had heard about people getting deals after threatening to cancel. I tried to call and cancel, and the lady was going to let me cancel. She said there was nothing she could do. This was a while back, maybe couple years or so. So I didn't cancel, but called back a couple days later and got the $20 for 5 months deal. This was before it was being advertised iirc. Anyway, I got that deal for at least 15 months. After that period, they told me they changed the rules and you could only do the $20 deal once. I said ok, well what can you do for me because im not paying $15 a month or anything close to it. She said she could do 6 months for $30. I asked if that was $30 total or would it be $30 plus tax and fees and whatever. She said it was going to be $30 plus tax and fees and whatever, but she would give me a credit for that stuff so the bottom line total was $30 for 6 months. I got her to throw in internet access as well. I wont pay more than that ever. $5 a month is a little more than it is worth to me. 95% of my listening is for stern, and I could live without it I think. Once he retires, im almost certainly canceling for good.


Now, I bought my mother a new car last year that came with 2 or 3 months free xm. I told her if she liked it, we could renew it, but let me know before the 3 months is up so I can call them. I didn't want her paying $180 a year or whatever the standard rate was. After about 3 months, I asked my mom how it was going, she said she loves it (oldies station or whatever) and she renewed for a year, $180 or whatever it was. Damn. So I call xm, tell them I have Sirius for $20 or $30 for 5 or 6 months (whatever it was at the time) and theres no way im letting my mother pay $180 a year. Guy understands completely and we get her on the 5 months $20 plan. They sent her a refund check for the difference within 2 weeks. Nice. So then her 5 months is up, and I call them to renew the $20 plan. They tell me it was a one time deal. I tell the guy I just got my Sirius redone for 6 months $30. he says he doesn't know how I got that plan and he couldn't do it for me. Then he says what he can do is give me (my mom) 3 months free. Makes sense right? So I take the 3 months free and that's where she stands at the moment.



As far as autorenewal goes:

I forget the exact steps you need to take, but you need to tell them they are not to auto bill your credit card, and they are to send you a paper bill when your sub expires. The paper bill will remind you of course that you need to call back and stop them from raping you (if youre on the cheap plan). Somebody mentioned the autorenew is illegal. I don't know, but I don't think what they are doing is autorenewing you per se, meaning, say your 6 months expires, and you get a bill for the next 6 months or whatever, you aren't obligated to pay for the next 6 months. You can simply tell them to cancel and that's it. Or you can negotiate a new deal for the next 6 months. They continue your service and are 'renewed', but again, you can call and tell them you don't want it anymore or just never pay and it will eventually get cut off (of course, im no lawyer, so don't listen to me about legal matters)
The sharpies at XM will continue your sat service whether they have a credit card on file or not at the end of your contracted subscription. They do this at list price, say $18/month. They then send you paper notices telling you to contact them to "renew" your subscription and pay this unauthorized bill. If you ignore these requests, they will eventualy terminate your service and then turn your "bill", unauthorized though it may be, over to a collection agency.


This is illegal, at least in my state, as confirmed by our Attorney General's office. From the looks of things posted on the web, it is in fact illegal in most states.


Astrobuf


----------



## dmspen

I renewed yesterday. Same experience as most. Told them I needed to cancel as the economy was blah blah blah. He immediately offereds me the $77+ deal. Total was about $85.


I wonder what percentage of renewals go this route? Or, what percentage of users pay full price?


----------



## PeterDragon

I too did the 50% XM renewal.

I've been doing the cancel/cheaper renewal for a few years now. I had a $20 for 5 months a few times, but last October that was no longer an option. They would have done 50% for 6 months; I asked about the year as I am fine at that rate- I have 2 radios I do it for, and while I haven't been as into XM as I used to, I do like it when I travel, as well as when I feel like listening to news talk or baseball.


I wish they did offer discount on some of the other things though; I might consider adding back the online if it was 1/2 price, or the Best of Sirius if it was half price, but it didn't make sense to add those things at full price.


----------



## musick

XM customer since 04 and cancelled today

best rep would offer was 6 months for 43.05


----------



## vicmeldrew

mine is due in a couple of weeks; got a letter saying auto-renewal will kick in; guess i will call them and see what we can do. since last time i have moved to within one mile of my work and i dont even listen to xm anymore except for the odd occasions on the weekend. it is nice for a long vacation trip but how often does that happen? I'll try and get a deal and post my results.


----------



## astrobuf

My 5months for $20 expires tomorrow. I called today and asked to cancel. Was offered the $85/year deal and renewed with it. The rep said I'd have to do the same in 12 months and I'd get it again!


Astrobuf


----------



## jtchambliss

I got the $77/yr deal last week. The trick is to get to customer retention. I got there my saying "cancel" when the automated computer system asked me what I needed. I had to say it a number of times, but when I got a human, he immediately offered me the $77 deal.


----------



## DunnoAV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *STEELERSRULE* /forum/post/20165345
> 
> 
> YES, they CAN and WILL auto-renew. Unless you contact them, they have every right to do it. And if you don't contact them, then they automatically believe you want to re-up for your current subcription(which you said was for two years). This is part of the agreement when you sign up.
> 
> 
> It is not like a magazine subscription where when your time is up, they contact you if you want to renew. All cable/satellite companies do this. That is why you receive a bill every month. You are actually paying for the upcoming month's viewing. If you call to cancel, or go to the office, then it will stop.
> 
> 
> I would call and cancel if you don't want it. Trust me, they have enough info on you to send you to collections, and hit your credit score. Even if that CC is expired, that CC company has your address, Social Security #(this is where they will find you and get you), etc...
> 
> 
> I am not trying to be a jerk. Just warning you.




Yeap, this is what happened. Right after I posted this my C.C. statement came in and 300+ dollars for the renewal urgh.... I called and canceled and they credited me (just saw my statement) and billed me $30 for 6 months. I told them I wasn't sure if I was going to keep the vehicle. I need to make myself a reminder to call in 4 months and tell them to up me $30 more for 6 months.


----------



## Davird_Jr

Any deals for 2 subscriptions? I have XM in a car that's going back to dealer in 2 months (should leave 3 months on that sub) and a portable that I'm not sure when expiring (maybe sometime this summer). Thinking about another car with XM, but only if a good deal is in the offing.


----------



## vfr781rider

Quote:

Originally Posted by *vfr781rider* 
My wife called to renew her Sirius in the F150. She had been on the 5 for $20 deal. She told them she wanted the same deal or wasn't going to pay more than $5 a month or she'd cancel. They didn't offer her anything so cancel she did.
And they called her today, 2 weeks later, and offered her 5 months for $20







She's back in service!


----------



## nicepants

I had been on a 3 months for $20 plan and just got hit with a $112 charge to my CC for what was apparently 6 months + online. That's just too much for me to justify spending so I called and said I would stay on and extend my term to a year if they'd do the $77 price. I got transferred a few times but finally got a rep who was happy to help.


It probably helped that I was genuinely ready to cancel if they didn't offer that deal or something similar.


I did cancel my $3/month online subscription...used to use it on my phone but lately hasn't been working too well.


Edit: I would be willing to pay the full price if the audio quality was on par with my mp3 collection.


----------



## eneg

I'm confused. I see lots of deals being made, but I have no idea what package is being renewed. My subscription is up this coming Monday and I'm trying to get some info of what I can do.

I have Sirius, and it looks as if there are two packages to choose from (Premiere & Select.)

So, I would appreciate it if along with the renewal price that people are posting, if you would also specify what package is being renewed. . .


Thanks,


Eneg


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nicepants* /forum/post/20401124
> 
> 
> I had been on a 3 months for $20 plan and just got hit with a $112 charge to my CC for what was apparently 6 months + online. That's just too much for me to justify spending so I called and said I would stay on and extend my term to a year if they'd do the $77 price. I got transferred a few times but finally got a rep who was happy to help.
> 
> 
> It probably helped that I was genuinely ready to cancel if they didn't offer that deal or something similar.
> 
> 
> I did cancel my $3/month online subscription...used to use it on my phone but lately hasn't been working too well.
> 
> 
> Edit: I would be willing to pay the full price if the audio quality was on par with my mp3 collection.




Next time just say you need the online portion included. I've been getting it added for free ever since they started charging extra for it.


----------



## Shadow Jack

Got the $77 deal. All I did was tell the guy that I was interested but only if it was really cheap.


----------



## bryansj

Just renewed my other car that was coming off of a 5 month promo. They said they no longer offer the 5 month deal or the 6 months for $29 deal. What they now offer is 50% off regular price. I ended up getting the $77 for a year deal which is 50% off the regular price. They also have the same thing for six months, but it costs more per month since the regular six month price is higher.


----------



## Brad Bishop




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj* /forum/post/20453594
> 
> 
> Just renewed my other car that was coming off of a 5 month promo. They said they no longer offer the 5 month deal or the 6 months for $29 deal. What they now offer is 50% off regular price. I ended up getting the $77/month for a year deal which is 50% off the regular price. They also have the same thing for six months, but it costs more per month since the regular six month price is higher.



I'm just going to say it: $77/month is WAY too expensive for satellite radio.


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brad Bishop* /forum/post/20454763
> 
> 
> I'm just going to say it: $77/month is WAY too expensive for satellite radio.



Yes. But just think... the same thing was probably said about cable TV twenty years ago and look where it is now.


----------



## vfr781rider




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj* /forum/post/20453594
> 
> 
> Just renewed my other car that was coming off of a 5 month promo. They said they no longer offer the 5 month deal or the 6 months for $29 deal. What they now offer is 50% off regular price. I ended up getting the $77 for a year deal which is 50% off the regular price. They also have the same thing for six months, but it costs more per month since the regular six month price is higher.



My wife had to cancel before they called her back two weeks later and offered 5 for $20. She re-upped and yesterday we got a written offer in the mail for 5 for 20. The promo still exists!


One of these days I'm going to cancel for good though instead of playing these games every 5 months. It's SUCH a hassle


----------



## jrbdmb

So what is the current deal on a Lifetime membership? I am in the third month of a six month free Sirius trail with my 2011 Ford. On the plus side I listen to the talk stations quite a bit (Howard, ESPN, MLB Network, NPR once in a while). The down side is the music channels sound mediocre at best - even streaming Internet stations from my iPhone over Bluetooth sounds better than the Sirius stations.


So in the end there is no way I'd pay full list price for Sirius, and I'm *NOT* going to haggle with Sirius every five months or twelve months or whatever to get a better deal. I'm willing to pay for a Lifetime sub if I can get it for $400 or so, maybe a bit more if it includes HQ streaming and the XM channels - otherwise I'll go back to FM and streaming when my trial ends. Do I have any chance of getting a deal like this?


Note: my current offer for a Lifetime sub is $699 ($799 if you add the XM channels). I'd probably bite for $499 or less for Sirius (no interest in Oprah or O&A) if HQ streaming was thrown in. I guess I'll wait for my trial to expire and see what offers I am given.


----------



## smackman1

My trial subscription with Sirius ran out 2 weeks ago. I ask a CSR the day I was to be knocked off about a special price. No current specials she said. I called back after losing my trial and still No special pricing offer..


I refuse to pay full price for Sirus. I have had XM in my tuck for 2 years and I have always had a offer to keep me as a customer but Sirius is a different story.


Sirius is way to expensive. So much competition especially with music.

Sirius, make me a offer or I will listen to my Ipod with 500+ songs forever... LOL

I miss the comedy channels


----------



## Rammitinski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *smackman1* /forum/post/20536685
> 
> 
> Sirius is way to expensive. So much competition especially with music.
> 
> Sirius, make me a offer or I will listen to my Ipod with 500+ songs forever... LOL
> 
> I miss the comedy channels


 http://cgi.ebay.com/Slacker-G2-Perso...#ht_1418wt_983 

https://store.slacker.com/store/Subs...ce=site-header


----------



## silvermaxd

just got Sirius 5-month select for 24.99 + fees. Of course I had to try and cancel subscription first before getting this deal. I could have got the year for 77 but this is a better deal.


----------



## dclark

We have suscribed to XM since '03.I called to renew last month and the price was around $134 a year. I asked abount discount rates and was told there were none.

So, they lost us as customers. That $134 a year will go toward an internet plan for wife, pandora sounds better


----------



## I WANT MORE

Other than for live sports internet radio is the way to go. Reasonable prices for players and much better sound quality.


----------



## astrobuf

So yesterday, I get a post card telling me that SiriusXM has reached a preliminary settlement with a legal firm conducting a class action lawsuit against them wrt pricing .


In addition to the millions of $$'s the law firm gets, apparently all SiriusXM customers have the right to renew their existing contracts at the same price paid for them this past year. The postcard has a URL to go to to reup.

Trouble is, when you get to the SiriusXM web site, there's no way to renew at your present price.


Anyone care to explain what's going on here and how to proceed.


Astrobuf


----------



## bryansj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dclark* /forum/post/20629846
> 
> 
> We have suscribed to XM since '03.I called to renew last month and the price was around $134 a year. I asked abount discount rates and was told there were none.
> 
> So, they lost us as customers. That $134 a year will go toward an internet plan for wife, pandora sounds better



The problem was that you called to renew. To get the deal you need to call to cancel. You will get transferred to the retention department. Use high cost for the service as the reason to cancel. At that point you get offered the discounted rate.


----------



## FBlack

I just renewed 2 of my 3 cars last week. I have one car on a lifetime. The other two were renewed at $168 total for Sirius Select. That includes all fees, royalties and taxes.


----------



## dclark




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj* /forum/post/20640777
> 
> 
> The problem was that you called to renew. To get the deal you need to call to cancel. You will get transferred to the retention department. Use high cost for the service as the reason to cancel. At that point you get offered the discounted rate.



The day my sub ended, they disconnected me. I called and that is what I got. Kind of hard to cancel when you are already turned off. The nice thing is that I am disconnected and don't have to worry about them billing my CC.

At $13 a month, the service is soooo overpriced, I can get Pandora for free and $13 is what I pay for HBO.

I think it is wonderful that they have all that wonderful programming in languages other than english, but I don't feel like subsidizing them (learn english!) nor do I like how stations have their sound compressed even more to make room for them simply so that people who don't want to learn our language (and a lot are illegal) can listen to their crap in their bling out SUV's on the way to Walmart!


----------



## STEELERSRULE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dclark* /forum/post/20662392
> 
> 
> At $13 a month, the service is soooo overpriced, I can get Pandora for free and $13 is what I pay for HBO.



I don't think anyone here will argue with you on the price. I know I won't.


I won't return next year if I don't get the $77/year. If they stop it, I am gone. Too many other options available, and the options just keep growing, and sounding better to boot.


----------



## JThiessen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *astrobuf* /forum/post/20634096
> 
> 
> So yesterday, I get a post card telling me that SiriusXM has reached a preliminary settlement with a legal firm conducting a class action lawsuit against them wrt pricing .
> 
> 
> In addition to the millions of $$'s the law firm gets, apparently all SiriusXM customers have the right to renew their existing contracts at the same price paid for them this past year. The postcard has a URL to go to to reup.
> 
> Trouble is, when you get to the SiriusXM web site, there's no way to renew at your present price.
> 
> 
> Anyone care to explain what's going on here and how to proceed.
> 
> 
> Astrobuf



Did you ever find anything out on this? I remember getting that same card.


I've got 2 vehicles with lifetime Sirius Subs, and one portable XM unit that has a 3 yr plan on it that expires on 8/31. However, it is on a renewal plan, and I can't turn the dang thing off. Guess I'm going to have to dedicate a half hour to a phone call to disconnect service at the end of august...


----------



## kemitchell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemitchell* /forum/post/20329180
> 
> 
> My subscription is up tomorrow so I just called to cancel my renewal. I told them it was just too expensive and they offered me "half price" at $85 per year on each radio right off the bat. He said he saw were I had previously been on the 5 month for $20 promotion for the last several renewals but unforunately they didn't have that promotion any more. I told him thanks but I wanted to go ahead and cancel. He then offered me three months for free just to think about it. I agreed to that. He said just call back in three months and either ask for the promo or cancel or it would auto-renew at the regular rate.
> 
> 
> He also said if anyone calls up and asks for a promo price and is denied, just go ahead and tell them you want to cancel and they'll send you straight to his department and you will be offered a promotional price.



So...three months after my last post and just when my three free months are about to end, they offered me a new promo of $29.94 for six months of service. I renewed the radios in two of my vehicles for $66.34 total (including tax&fees) for 6 more months and set my reminder in Outlook to call up in 6 months to "cancel" again.


----------



## Phase700B

I just renewed my 2010 GM truck for XM @ $77 for a year.

Previously in March I renewed our '09 at the same $77.


I got the '09 deal by selecting the "Cancel" option in the phone menu. Then I exp[lained it was too much for our budget just for a few stations we listen to. The rep offered a $90 option and I said I can pay no more than $70 as before. She immedatley offered $77.


This last time, I slected cancel again in the phone menu, told the rep we can't afford the $149 a year and charges for two vehicles. Without asking, she offed the same $77 deal.


I've had XM radio since 2005 and gotten $77 or less every time, by selecting the "cancel" option.


----------



## niembre

My $77 deal is set to expire at the end of February. Can I still get this deal if I call to cancel before my subscription renews?


----------



## kemitchell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *niembre* /forum/post/21568318
> 
> 
> My $77 deal is set to expire at the end of February. Can I still get this deal if I call to cancel before my subscription renews?



Only if your happy paying more than you have to.


I just renewed my 2 radios on the 19th for $21.58 each including fees for 5 months. I called and said I wanted to cancel, they offered my half price right off the bat and I said "no thanks". So then they came back with this 5 month deal for $19.99 plus fees ($21.58) so I renewed both radios with it.


----------



## siriusxmgem

Subscribers game plan is "threaten to cancel"..somewhat a pathetic strategy.even if you guys have all the codes in the world,if you call in so arrogant ,most of the time you get the same attitude from the agent..yah better try to cover to cover it with a story sometimes...we might give you a better deal than the $77....


----------



## kemitchell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *siriusxmgem* /forum/post/21624094
> 
> 
> Subscribers game plan is "threaten to cancel"..somewhat a pathetic strategy.even if you guys have all the codes in the world,if you call in so arrogant ,most of the time you get the same attitude from the agent..yah better try to cover to cover it with a story sometimes...we might give you a better deal than the $77....



I have *never* acted arrogant with an agent, nor has one *ever* given me "attitude". *Every* time I've called I've been pleasant and so has the agent. I simply tell them I'd like to cancel, they ask me why and I say because it's too expensive for me, which it is. That may be "pathetic" to you, but it's the truth. I've never even asked for a discount, it's *always* been offered to me after *they* brought it up. They've always been very helpful and accommodating. I have called before and they weren't able to help and I canceled, and the agents were very understanding and even apologetic.


Obviously I've never spoken with you.


----------



## fuddvd

I looked at siriusxmgem's 3 posts(as of this writing) he(or she) is a *troll* or a very overworked stressed out customer service rep.


SGT. Hulka said it best: "lighten up,Francis"


As to getting a good deal: as stated by others, threatening to cancel worked every time for me so far. I have a Sirius lifetime sub going on 7 years(i think) so that's paid for. My Xm sub has been fluctuating between $20-30 for 5-6 months at a time. I tell them the truth,that I only listen to 2 shows and that's why I keep the sub,but it's not worth it to me at full price.They need subscribers to show advertisers so they have given me the discount for 2 1/2 years now.


I drive a truck so I need audio content. Sat radio fulfills that need, but lately they have gotten lazy and more like regular radio. The internet free content(podcasts)has also gotten to the point where I really no longer need to pay full price for sat radio and it's lackluster content.

So IMO,if there is a deal to be had *take it*,because they will jack up the rates on you every time they can.


----------



## STEELERSRULE

Just re-upped at $94(with tax+fees)/year for Sirius Select.


Up $10 from what I paid last year. Not happy, but still think less than $8/month still makes satellite radio worth it.


But it is reaching a point where I might have to consider dumping it. Especially if it goes up again next year.


----------



## JA Fant

Sat radio is worth every penny IMO.


----------



## tveli

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

meme what JA Fant said


Add a couple wifi radios at $3/month to get more bang/buck from your sirius account. i've tried two wifi radios so far and the sirius TTR1 offering is waaaaay better than one maker's horrid attempt at a portable wifi. Not sure which i'll evaluate next. Maybe a Logitech.


[ if you want to try the sirius tabletop wifi radio, maybe try to get it for half price along with signup ... sometimes it is offered at half price. ]


----------



## pianoman41

Wanted to renew but feigned the cancellation ruse and I scored 5 months for $25 (each) for both XM Premier in my Ridgeline and Sirius Premier in my BMW. That works out to $60/year, plus royalty fees.


----------



## greenjp

Reupped for whatever the standard Sirius plan is last week for about $93 for 1 year, taxes and fees included. I called to cancel, told 'em I liked it but it was too expensive, was immediately offered this price. Maybe I could have held firm for a better offer but this was good enough for me.


jeff


----------



## chong67

I never have XM until I bought a new car in Feb and listen in to it.


Unless you drive alot on the road, I dont think this is necessary.


I rather listen to local news and local traffic on radio and I watch nation and world news on TV.


----------



## Geremia P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chong67* /forum/post/21902736
> 
> 
> I never have XM until I bought a new car in Feb and listen in to it.
> 
> 
> Unless you drive alot on the road, I dont think this is necessary.
> 
> 
> I rather listen to local news and local traffic on radio and I watch nation and world news on TV.



It's definitely not for everybody, but if you do drive a lot, it's worth it (if just to avoid the endless commercials on ota radio). Also, there's a lot of great original programming that's not available anywhere else.


----------



## Low Tech

As of the 1st of this month, I called to cancel before the end of year on our package, and was offered the 5 month deal for XM Select and took it.







)


That is about $6.00 per month after taxes and charges. Just have to remember to check in and cancel before the end of my 5 months has come.


----------



## Phase700B




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geremia P.* /forum/post/21905669
> 
> 
> It's definitely not for everybody, but if you do drive a lot, it's worth it (if just to avoid the endless commercials on ota radio). Also, there's a lot of great original programming that's not available anywhere else.



Also, the thread is about renewal deals . . . not the perceived value of XM/Sirius.


----------



## StevenFromTexas




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Phase700B* /forum/post/21921321
> 
> 
> Also, the thread is about renewal deals . . . not the perceived value of XM/Sirius.



I always shred any XM/Sirius renewals, which seem to arrive in the mail about every other week. So it probably isn't necessary for me to comment on the perceived value of their "service".


----------



## vfr781rider

The current 'deal' is for 6 months for $25. After taxes and the $2 statement fee (Not using CC) it still comes to under $30.


----------



## STEELERSRULE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greenjp* /forum/post/21889824
> 
> 
> Reupped for whatever the standard Sirius plan is last week for about $93 for 1 year, taxes and fees included. I called to cancel, told 'em I liked it but it was too expensive, was immediately offered this price. Maybe I could have held firm for a better offer but this was good enough for me.
> 
> 
> jeff



No Jeff. That is about the best you can do. I got the same deal in February. Only thing you and I "possibly" could have bitched about was maybe getting the internet service added on for free. That would be about it.


But with Iphone apps(plus other device apps), I do not belive they will do that anymore.


At $7.75/month($93/year) I think it is still worth it. Once it goes over $10/month(the original cost for XM per month), I will be done.


----------



## tveli

6 months for $25?!?!!? which plan is that for, the one where you only get the Oprah channel and the phoenix traffic channel?


----------



## godthisblows




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *STEELERSRULE* /forum/post/21961584
> 
> 
> No Jeff. That is about the best you can do. I got the same deal in February. Only thing you and I "possibly" could have bitched about was maybe getting the internet service added on for free. That would be about it.
> 
> 
> But with Iphone apps(plus other device apps), I do not belive they will do that anymore.
> 
> 
> At $7.75/month($93/year) I think it is still worth it. Once it goes over $10/month(the original cost for XM per month), I will be done.



I got half off both Sirius and the online version. Total after taxes/fees was $113.03 The lady even told me to call back next year before my contract was up to resubscribe at a lesser rate. The best deals I have found have been to just call each year before your contract would be up and threaten to cancel. They've always given me at least half off.


----------



## fuddvd

I'm coming up on my sub expiring(2 days) and I will do the "cancel my sub routine"for the 5th time. I used to worry they would call my bluff,but now I have a 3 month backlog of podcasts and they continue to pile up. If they cancel fine I can live without it. I will pay 5 bucks a month for O&A and R&F,they are the *only* reason I keep the sub to XM.( I do however have a lifetime sub to sirius so I am not totally without sat. radio)



They usually offer between 20-30 bucks for 5-6 months,offered at end of the call with customer retention. I tell them I rarely listen anymore and don't see the need to pay for something I hardly use. That usually get them to offer the final rate they can, I guess I will find out if it still works....

*UPDATE*

I called them and tried the "cancel my sub" routine they offered 2 months free,I declined then they actually CANCELLED my sub! No fuss or hassle just goodbye,I tried to negotiate the 6 month plan but they declined saying they no longer offer it.So that was interesting but hey I haven't paid full price in over 2 years so I have had a good run...


Of course *today* they just sent me an email offering *6 months at $4.17 per month* for xm select, which gives me O&A and Ron & Fez so I lost a week but got the deal again. I wonder how long this can go on, but hey I'm happy!


----------



## innuss

I just called & got 1/2 off the XM Family Premier package. The # I called was 1-866-635-5020.

The CSR made me work a little bit but when I told her I had to have last years deal or I was cancelling, she blinked!!)


----------



## xcrunner529

Got the 6 months for $25 in the mail and just had to do it again. Terrestrial radio really is horrible...glad to be back. Couldn't even last a month.


----------



## rich3fan

Yeah I think I'm going to go for it again too. FM radio here in D/FW is also lousy with only one station playing the kind of music I like.


----------



## rich3fan

Just got an e-mail letting me know my car's XM is now on for free for the next two weeks. Glad I held out.


----------



## Geremia P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rich3fan* /forum/post/22054902
> 
> 
> Just got an e-mail letting me know my car's XM is now on for free for the next two weeks. Glad I held out.



Yeah, but it's only a handful of channels.


----------



## rich3fan

Yeah, and? The channels I listen to are all there, and are free for the next two weeks. And when I sign up for the 6 month deal, I'll have all the channels that matter to me on my radio with all the music I care to listen to, commercial free.


----------



## kemitchell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Geremia P.* /forum/post/22058553
> 
> 
> Yeah, but it's only a handful of channels.



When I got two free months it was for everything.


----------



## rich3fan

Just looked at the e-mail again. It's 60 channels for me. Don't think I could put them all in just one hand.


----------



## Geremia P.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemitchell* /forum/post/22059011
> 
> 
> When I got two free months it was for everything.



It's a promotion for former subscribers that only includes certain channels.


----------



## FBlack

I just again renewed my cars #2 and #3 for an annual contract. Took 5 calls until I got someone in the U.S. who was authorized to make a deal for a long time customer. It was far better than their standard deal and better than the $25 for 6 months + royalty and tax. My annual subscription had 3 more weeks to run. So keep calling until you get someone who can offer a discount. My plan is the Serious Select package (130 plus channels) and includes an Internet ans android subscription for my phone.


----------



## mrnavy2

Hello all, i am new to Sirus, and I have a 08 Jeep Commander, and I was thinking about getting Sirus. I do have a radio that has Sirus, but i need to put a order in.. So, my question is what deals are there for a 1st time subscripter. I was hoping that less than 10.00 per month for a 1st timer. What do u all think.. thanks Steve.. Ocean, NJ


----------



## EdQ

I am still able to renew for $77 a year. Been doing that since I first started with them in 2008.

This includes XM Select and Internet Radio.


----------



## Phase700B

^ ^ ^ Ok. . . it would be really more help if you could tell the forum here how you are able to repeatedly get $77/yr. renewal. A phone number you called and what you say would really be the most help.


Otherwise , this just sounds like a bit of baloney.


----------



## EdQ

Didn't think about that. I just call the normal number, just before the end of the subscription. Tell them I want to cancel.

They always ask how could they keep me. And I tell them to keep me on the $77yr subscription, otherwise I will just switch to Slacker or Pandora.

Works everytime.


----------



## kemitchell

$77 a year is an average deal, certainly not a great deal. Several people on here including myself consistently get it for an average of anywhere from $4 to $5 a month per radio.


----------



## EdQ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemitchell*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/300#post_22138608
> 
> 
> $77 a year is an average deal, certainly not a great deal. Several people on here including myself consistently get it for an average of anywhere from $4 to $5 a month per radio.



Does that include Internet Radio?


----------



## ckiggins

Has anyone got any deals that include the NavTraffic? I am on the $95/year XM Select plan and want to add the traffic for $3.99/mo. They are telling me they will not give you that rate on traffic unless you are full price on the audio at $14.49/mo.


(Basically they want $200+ a year for XM Select + traffic for 12 months) which I am not willing to pay. I just want to add traffic for $48 on top of the $95 I am already paying.


----------



## kemitchell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EdQ*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/300#post_22138771
> 
> 
> Does that include Internet Radio?



Nope. Sorry, I missed that part of your post. Sounds like a much better deal now.


----------



## FBlack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemitchell*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/300#post_22138874
> 
> 
> Nope. Sorry, I missed that part of your post. Sounds like a much better deal now.



And confirm the royalty fees are included.


----------



## kemitchell

Royalty fees and taxes are included in the $4-$5 a month deals I normally get too.


Coincidentally, I called today to cancel or renew. The best they would offer me was 6 months for $43 per radio so I cancelled.


Let the bombardment of emails, mailings, and phone calls begin.


----------



## Super Dave

I called yesterday to cancel, again, the yearly ritual since 2009 with XM at 800-998-7900. I tell him it costs too much so I get the half off that comes to $93/yr (the $77 plan plus the taxes and fees). My wife likes it in her car so as long as it is available at that price we will keep it, I removed it from my vehicle and installed a head unit with front USB and Aux inputs and HD radio and don't miss the bill a bit. I have so many podcasts and music on thumb drives I'll never get to them all.


I had always used a re-loadable credit card or one time card in the past in order to control their early billing at much higher rate scheme, but this time he beat me to the punch and stated they offer Invoice Billing, arrives in 5-8 days and I have 30 days to pay the bill. This is the route I wish I had taken in the past, I don't like any service that auto renews on one of my cards.


----------



## Breyean

OK, I just had a couple of odd calls with XM with my traditional cancellation phone call.


First time, I called to cancel since my latest 1 year promotional deal of $77 was ending tomorrow. Went through the whole spiel with the rep about pricing too high, not using it enough to justify, the whole nine yards.


He offered me $94 or so to renew for a year, which is the $77 plus royalties, he said.


I said no thanks. How about a shorter term?


He said no, and processed the cancellation.


When I told my wife, she flipped. We have a couple of long car trips planned for the summer and she said I was nuts to pass on the offer.


So I called back, and spoke with THE most knowledgeable rep I have ever had in 5 years of dealing with XM. He explained that starting this past June 18, they are no longer able to offer promo plans to people coming off a promo plan. He said the $94 plan I was offered earlier was not considered a promo plan; it's the normal renewal for people who try to cancel. Of course, that's what I was on already, and if it's not a promo plan, then why am I not eligible for one now?


Anyway, the rep said take 3 months free, then call back and I'll be eligible for a promo plan (right now he said the 1 year promo price which is currently $85 or even a shorter plan like one now for 6 months for $25. But in 3 months these might change, but they'll be replaced with something.


So, I got 3 months free, which is nice. And I punted the next subscription decision into September. The rep said call to cancel as usual and ask for the promo offers available then.


Hope it works out.


----------



## helloboy

What a bunch of cheap people.








)


If you cannot afford to pay the REGULAR PRICE of the subscriptions that you have in SiriusXM, then cancel the subscription! Y'all look pathetic by "threatening to cancel" for you to be able to get the promotions!


----------



## gregzoll

helloboy, that is because they grew up with using the system. Like you, I could care less what I pay, just so I get something for my monies worth. I probably pay more per year, than most that have posted on here wanting to skimp & be freeloaders. They are why the rest of us pay more for having Satellite Radio.


----------



## I WANT MORE

If you walk on to a car lot and pay "sticker price" I'm happy for you. Thank-you for subsidizing our lower prices.


----------



## Steve Mehs




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gregzoll*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/330#post_22189250
> 
> 
> helloboy, that is because they grew up with using the system. Like you, I could care less what I pay, just so I get something for my monies worth. I probably pay more per year, than most that have posted on here wanting to skimp & be freeloaders. They are why the rest of us pay more for having Satellite Radio.



110% agree! Yep. If one is truly on the fence about a service, then I have no problem with a few discounts and such, but those that play the game are just ruining it for the rest of us. Either satellite radio is worth it to you at the price it’s being sold at or not. If it’s not worth it, don’t subscribe. I too pay full price for my XM Subscription (XM subscriber Since Aug, 2003) and Sirius Subscription (Sirius Subscriber Since Oct 2004), and have never once called up and asked for a discount. I’m satisfied with the service, I have no reason to complain, and want the service to improve, and it can’t improve without money.


Where I work, if a customer wants to cancel their service, either altogether or go to a competitor due to price (not like there’s competition in the SDARS industry anymore), sure we’ll bend over backwards to keep your business and offer all sorts of discounts, free value added service and whatnot, but that doesn’t go without notice. At the end of the year, we know exactly how much money we lost in the form of giving discounts and freebies to the whiners and cry babies. That figure is then used in determining the following years price increases. So in the end everyone pays.


----------



## I WANT MORE

The service is worth $77.00 to me. If I can't get it for $77.00 then I won't continue to subscribe. Simple as that.


----------



## kemitchell

It's funny how so many people who are happy paying full price are subscribed to the "discount code" thread.










I neither whined, complained, nor cried. I called up to cancel, they asked me why, I said I felt it was too expensive. If they would have offered me what I feel is a reasonable rate I would have subscribed. They didn't, I canceled. No hard feelings, I'm happy either way.










Plus, I don't think they're hurting too bad. They're still paying Stern almost 100 million, the CEO got an 8% pay hike and subscriptions are up by 8%. I wouldn't lose any sleep over it.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/sirius-xm-mel-karmazin-pay-311088


----------



## fuddvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *helloboy*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/330#post_22189225
> 
> 
> What a bunch of cheap people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> If you cannot afford to pay the REGULAR PRICE of the subscriptions that you have in SiriusXM, then cancel the subscription! Y'all look pathetic by "threatening to cancel" for you to be able to get the promotions!



Nice 1st post, welcome to the forum.


I bought a Sirius Lifetime sub back when it looked like they were gonna die and that was $700 including the radio, I have paid full price for a XM sub up until 2 years ago when I decided the internet gave enough free content to make paying full price for 2 XM shows kinda pointless. so being cheap isn't the reason for wanting a discount.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *I WANT MORE*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/330#post_22189603
> 
> 
> If you walk on to a car lot and pay "sticker price" I'm happy for you. Thank-you for subsidizing our lower prices.



I hate car lots for this very reason,I hate to haggle but your point is spot on!



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve Mehs*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/330#post_22189749
> 
> 
> 110% agree! Yep. If one is truly on the fence about a service, then I have no problem with a few discounts and such, but those that play the game are just *ruining it for the rest of us*. Either satellite radio is worth it to you at the price it’s being sold at or not. If it’s not worth it, don’t subscribe. I too pay full price for my XM Subscription (XM subscriber Since Aug, 2003) and Sirius Subscription (Sirius Subscriber Since Oct 2004), and have never once called up and asked for a discount. I’m satisfied with the service, I have no reason to complain, and want the service to improve, and *it can’t improve without money*.



If the satellite company is going to offer a discount to keep a subscriber I see no problem with "playing the game" to get the best deal and I don't see how that is "ruining it for the rest of us". Keep in mind that Subscribers, even at a discount rate are worth it to the Sat. providers in the form of listeners for advertisers and that makes them money as well.

Satellite radio will "*improve*" only by making the content provided unique to the service. Money plays a factor but have noticed that they are going more like regular radio and becoming less unique. Satellite radio is being run by regular radio guys and that will be their downfall,they cant see how to compete with the internet and no amount of money will save them if they don't do something to differentiate themselves from "free" content on the internet.


----------



## I WANT MORE

Live sports play by play is the only thing keeping me as a sub. I listen to everything else including music and talk via internet radio.


----------



## fuddvd

O&A and Ron and fez keep my discounted XM sub going,otherwise I would cancel,and I do cancel every 5-6 months until they come back with the discounted rate. Live football is on my lifetime Sirius sub but I wouldn't pay for that or Stern at full price either. There are too many free choices to pay for something I can live without.


----------



## jamieva

Well my kids talked me into signing back up got the 6 months for $25 deal and added the internet sub as well. I don't get people that pay full price complaining. Look people wouldn't play the game to get the $77 offer if Sirius XM didn't offer it. If they offered a take it or leave it price for everyone then people could decide if it was worth it or not.


----------



## fuddvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jamieva*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/330#post_22197155
> 
> 
> If they offered a take it or leave it price for everyone then people could decide if it was worth it or not.


They kind of offer that when you decide to cancel, Last time they declined to offer me the price I wanted so I cancelled. It was very quick actually no hassle at all. I was a bit shocked but since I hadn't paid full price for quits some time I figured they viewed me as expendable. One week later a e mail came in with the offer I wanted and so im back in for another 6 months. During my "time off" I started listing through the many podcasts I have been neglecting. Did I miss Sat. radio? Sure but not as much as I thought I would.


When I first subscribed *many years ago* I was *happy* to pay full price and got the multi year prepay discount(provided by XM)Because it was a godsend for driving cross country. Present time there is way too many options that are easy to download or stream for Sat. radio to charge what they charge. Do I understand the fans wanting Sat. radio to prosper and stick around? Sure, but Sat. radio is doomed not because of discounted subs,but because they run it like regular radio,which we all can agree is in decline.


----------



## tripod39

I called to renew car and house radio's.Asked for $77 annual on house-ok-and they offered $25 for 6 mos on the car.Done in 3 min.


----------



## LaylaHendrix

I called two seperate times and spoke with a total of 4 people. They wanted me to pay $175.00 for one year of XM for my car (not online access). I told them that was out of our budget at this time and were there any promotions that I could do since I had paid $77 last year to renew my subscription. They said 'no, there are no promotions at this time. $175 or you can cancel your service.' I opted to cancel. I even asked if there were any other packages that were a bit more reasonable and they replied 'no' to that as well. The first manager even yelled at me twice during our conversation. Yeah, I am one very unhappy camper at this point. I have already written to them via email. The next letter is going into the mail today in case they delete the email. They were very unhelpful and very rude and honestly did not care if I cancelled or not.


----------



## SiriusSammyFan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fuddvd*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/330#post_22198956
> 
> 
> Do I understand the fans wanting Sat. radio to prosper and stick around? Sure, but Sat. radio is doomed not because of discounted subs,but because they run it like regular radio,which we all can agree is in decline.



It's not going anywhere. Been seeing people say it would go away for years. And yet, over 10 years later, SiriusXM now has more subscribers and is making more money than it ever has. People will pay for content, because content is king.


----------



## fuddvd

I guess my "doomed" comment is a bit premature and sensational. What I meant was it is currently at or near it's peak of popularity and if it doesn't evolve to service it's users with unique content it,will become less relevant and useful to most people. Currently there is no better way to receive *consistent* nationwide mobile radio entertainment. That is changing and in most places you can get internet radio as long as your not traveling out in the boondocks.So I don't see Sat radio ever disappearing entirely, just being marginalized to a poor service like regular radio,boring and full of advertising.


It will be interesting to see what Liberty Media does with the company and the Bandwidth the Satellites provide once they get control of the company. It seems like they will be the ones deciding the future of Sat radio,and Im not sure they care about radio as much as the bandwidth the Satellites provide.


Someone on the CNET said it best in the article about sat radio.."I simply believe that Sirius/XM produces the best buggy whips the 21st century is capable of producing, but so what?"

Yes we still need buggy whips,but not like we used to.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-13645_3-57471903-47/sirius-satellite-radio-still-sounds-awful-after-all-these-years/


----------



## SiriusSammyFan

I still love reading articles like that from CNET. Reminds me of the same stuff that the SIRI stock bashers have been doing since the merger with XM. Saying the company was still gonna go bust even after the merger, which of course it hasn't and won't, and the stock price will never go over .50 again, wrong. And then it'll never go over one dollar. Wrong again. Now it's over two dollars and the company is consistently profitable every quarter. All the while I was buying my ass off since I saw Liberty step in, because I knew what John Malone and Liberty knew all along at .10 cents, that the company was/is a cash cow waiting to prosper. Whoa what's that? I think I hear Jerry Reed singin' his SIRI and the Bandit song...


East bound and down, loaded up and truckin',

we're gonna do what they say can't be done.

We've got a long way to go and a short time to get there.

I'm east bound, just watch ol' SIRI Bandit run.


----------



## rogo

We have a trial on a new car. Any advice on how to make the call to ask for a deal as it's set to expire in 2 weeks? Can we call before it elapses? Should we wait for it to elapse? Any magic words to say?


----------



## fuddvd

Some have said that the days of deals are nearing an end, but I would call and tell them you like the service but cannot afford full price. Be willing to walk away, since you aren't a current subscriber this may not work. If they have your e-mail or home address they will send an offer once you cancel if they stick to previous methods.


----------



## fuddvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SiriusSammyFan*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/330#post_22234201
> 
> 
> I knew what John Malone and Liberty knew all along at .10 cents, that the company was/is a cash cow waiting to prosper. :



Totally agree with you there,I wish I would have bought in at .10 cents a share!!


I wonder if Malone is planning a siriusxm breakup in order to use the Satellites for other purposes than radio when he gains control,keep one service as radio and use the other sats. for something else, no matter what he does he got a hell of a deal for birds in the air.


That CNET article was more geared to the quality of audio rather than bashing the company or stock price so I'm not sure what you mean there but I would agree that alot of people wanted/expected Satellite radio to fail.


----------



## JoeSchmoe007




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rogo*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/330#post_22235144
> 
> 
> We have a trial on a new car. Any advice on how to make the call to ask for a deal as it's set to expire in 2 weeks? Can we call before it elapses? Should we wait for it to elapse? Any magic words to say?


You are supposed to receive a renewal offer in the mail (I got several). If you didn't - just call them and ask for one of the deals you see here ($25/6 months). And don't give them credit card, tell them to mail you a bill (yes, they do that). The reason is that when they have your credit card they will auto-renew your subscription using regular rate after deal expires. Note that they may try to charge you for paper bill ($2 if I recall correctly) but I was told by CSR that this charge does not apply for NY state.


----------



## rogo

I want to thank everyone who offered advice. I let the sub lapse, got an acceptable offer in the mail a week or so later, and re-upped for another year. To be honest, the service is not worth the full price to me (I'd have paid for Spotify Premium if that was the only option), but it is worth the discounted offer.


Thanks again.


----------



## scottmo2020

I called to cancel 3 radios but they talked me into keeping 1 radio at $25 + fees, but for 5 months instead of 6.


----------



## rogo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scottmo2020*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/330#post_22318955
> 
> 
> I called to cancel 3 radios but they talked me into keeping 1 radio at $25 + fees, but for 5 months instead of 6.



I agreed to a higher per-month rate than that, by the way, in exchange for not having to call in for a year at least.


----------



## Super Dave

I just called to cancel my last Sirius radio and he offered 1/2 price for a year and then the $25 for 5 months. I don't turn it on anymore so I cancelled, too many other options available with a smart phone and an HD radio I just couldn't justify the price.


----------



## LocoBandito

My problem with SiriusXM is that the name may be joined now, but their service still isn't. I switched to a car with built-in XM a little over a year ago so I cancelled my standalone Sirius receiver subscription. Now I get billed at one rate for XM while I get deep discount offers to come back to Sirius at a fraction of the rate of what I'm paying for XM. And I still can't get access to both sets of channels without paying an add-on fee, even though I only switched because I couldn't get a built-in Sirius radio in a GM car.


----------



## gsd102003

2 old radios, is it cheaper to renew with a longer term deal than just the single year... what are they offering now, 77 and 90 something with the internet option? would be interested what you all have to think... Thanks!!!!


----------



## cdharris

I am posting my story here because people in this forum probably understand how I feel. Sorry this is so long.


I had been an XM subscriber for over 10 years. I started out with an XM Commander and later bought a series of Chevrolets and Cadillacs with built in XM. I never had any problems and thought the service was a good value until the merger. Since then, it has been a constant battle. Until recently, I had 3 radios on my account, all in GM cars.


I will not waste time telling all the problems I had the last 2 times I traded a vehicle with XM and wanted to transfer the paid for time on the old radio to the new one. I assume I am not the first person to ever trade in a car with XM on another car with XM, but SiriusXM service acts like it.


A few months after the last trade-in ordeal, I got a letter from XM saying one of my radios was about to expire and I needed to renew. I thought that was wrong as I knew each radio had 3 - 6 months left. I went online to my account where all 3 radios had previously been listed. I was surprised to see that now only 1 radio was listed, the one in my wife’s car. The radio in my car and the one in my daughter’s were now under separate accounts. I had to set up new log-in ID’s and passwords for each radio. I also discovered that I had not been given credit for the paid up time remaining on the last vehicle I had traded in, despite assurances I received at the time. That is why that account was expiring before it should have.


There was no way to fix any of this online, so I called SiriusXM. I held for at least 20 minutes until someone finally spoke to me. I explained the problem and was told I needed another department and was put on hold again. This time the connection was lost and I had to call back. Same result. I gave up and tried again the next day. I was hung up on again. Finally, I decided not to worry about the early expiration and forget about the several months I had paid for on the old account. I just wanted to get all the radios on one account and then renew on a “family plan” adding the additional radios at the discount rate. The person who finally answered my next call said he could take care of that. He then cancelled all my accounts and combined all three radios on one account. Sounded fine, except he then announced that he needed my credit card so he could charge me for new service on all 3 radios. I said each radio had some additional time on it and I should only be charged for one radio at this time (the one they had cheated me out of the transferred time.) He said when they combined the accounts, the old accounts were cancelled and I could not keep the time that remained on those accounts. I said that could not be correct and told him to put everything back the way it was if he could not fix it. He said he could not do that either. I asked to speak to a supervisor. He put me on hold and a few minutes later the line went dead. I tried to call back and held for 20 minutes and gave up. When I got in my car later, XM was off. My wife and daughter reported the same.


That night I sent a long and detailed emails to Sirius XM customer service trying to straighten the mess out and posted a similar message on my account page. The only replies I ever got back were canned responses saying I had a problem which could not be fixed except by my calling again. My reply was that they could call me if they wanted to keep me as a customer, but that I had already wasted several hours on the phone (mostly on hold) and I would never call again.


A couple of days later, I got a call from SiriusXM. I mistakenly thought he was calling to straighten out the problem. However, he was just calling to try to talk me out of “cancelling my account” and knew nothing about what had happened or the emails I had sent. I explained that I had not wanted to cancel my account, and wanted to renew on a family plan, etc. He said he couldn’t take care of that but that he was sure I could speak with someone who would fix it if I would just call SiriusXM again. I told him I would never call SiriusXM again. They could call me if they wanted me to renew. He said he would have someone call.


That was almost a month ago. I have never heard back from SiriusXM. I get letters almost every day inviting me to renew, but my entire family has learned that we do not need XM. My daughter listens exclusively to her iPod. I listen to sports talk AM and FM and internet radio through my iPhone. My wife listens to FM and says she doesn’t miss XM at all.


SiriusXM’s terrible customer service cost them a 10 year, 3 radio subscriber. They owe me money for the time that was left on the accounts they cancelled, but I no longer care. I just never want to have to deal with them again and will warn everyone I know to stay away from SiriusXM.


----------



## kemitchell

That sucks but I'm not really surprised either. As you've found out, there are so many options now besides SiriusXM. I can't see ever going back now. I can listen to internet radio through my phone in the car and have a much larger selection at that. Plus internet radio doesn't go out anytime I drive under an overpass or next to a tall building like XM did. I'm perfectly happy without it.


----------



## Super Dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kemitchell*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/360#post_22403128
> 
> 
> That sucks but I'm not really surprised either. As you've found out, there are so many options now besides SiriusXM. I can't see ever going back now. I can listen to internet radio through my phone in the car and have a much larger selection at that. Plus internet radio doesn't go out anytime I drive under an overpass or next to a tall building like XM did. I'm perfectly happy without it.


I agree, with our smartphones, downloads to MP3 player and flash drives, HD Radio and even local sports we never even think of Sirius anymore. When I called to cancel last year they kept dropping my calls and it was around Christmas. I sent an email detailing the calls and drops and explained I would call once more before firing off a letter to the States Attorney General Office Of Consumer Affairs. They emailed me a number that does not drop the calls, so I got through and cancelled, and last month turned of the last one. The guy offered all kinds of freebies and discounts and I stated I was just tired of dealing with them and didn't want to prolong the agony any more. We started in 2005 and were just beaten down by the way they do business. They screwed up because we don't miss it.


----------



## Newsgroup

I agree that with internet radio, the need for a Sirius sub seems somewhat redundant. However, depending on where you travel (or roam) you may not have internet access or roaming will very expensive if streaming, say, if you're driving from the USA to Canada and vice versa. All it takes is that one road trip to get you frustrated with poor or no radio reception to get you to think twice about ditching that Sirius or XM sub.


----------



## Super Dave

Not really, we have over 500 CDs that I can put on a SD Card and plug it into my phone or even throw them on a flash drive and plug it into my truck.


----------



## kemitchell

I was actually surprised at how good the reception is with internet radio, wherever I go. It's *much* better than my XM reception was and I live about 25 miles outside the city. With XM I would lose reception anytime I went under an overpass and again as soon as I got downtown on the way to work when I was next to a building more than two stories in height....seriously.


----------



## ihatesiriusxm

i have been a siriusxm customer representative in egypt..


if u want a promo heres how to get it


1st tell the representative u got a physical mail which was sent to you.. the amount is 25for6 months..


then provide them the radio id u have tell them that is the 1 that came with the letter.


if they refuse, tell them that ur going to cancel they will connect you to saves department


other promos are half-off 1year or .99cents per month


ALL SUBSCRIPTION IS BOUND FOR AUTORENEWAL AFTER THE PROMO IT WILL CHARGE YOUR CARD. BE SURE TO CALL BEFORE THE END DATE. AND THEM TO GET THE SAME PROMO RATE



HOPE IT HELPS


----------



## kemitchell

Coincidentally I actually did receive an offer in the mail from them last week for a 6 month subscription for $25. I'm really no longer interested in their service even at that price. I've learned to do without them and am very happy with the free alternatives.


----------



## tripod39




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes#post_11987158
> 
> 
> My $77/year deal is ending next month. I guess I'll be pushing for $77 or cancelling my account. I just don't feel that it is worth $12/month.


All I did in June was ask for $77 on renewal-no problem.Plus 2nd set $25 for 6 mos.


----------



## Latinoheat

Just did a renewal on my Sirius subscription. I had it for 1 year that it came with my new car free but hadn't renewed it for 2 years until today. Anyways I talked to customer service and they gave me an awesome deal for 1 year $ 97 incl. taxes. That's like $8/ month.


----------



## Doctego

I have an old XM Direct system in my car that has been deactivated for years. A friend of mine told me about a free preview over the summer so I checked it out. I got the itch so I called and got the $25/6 deal. Unfortunately, channels kept dropping once I paid for it. Everything worked fine during the trial. It got to the point where I had to call them to send a signal to my radio every time I started my car. I really liked the service but I was sitting on hold for about 20 minutes each time and it got to be too much. They told me that this was a known issue with XM radios and that they would call me once the issue got resolved. A few months later and I still haven't gotten a call.


----------



## JA Fant

I recently renewed my Sirus/XM account and receive all channels for 2 years for $188.


----------



## joeepistonee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JA Fant*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/360#post_22689651
> 
> 
> I recently renewed my Sirus/XM account and receive all channels for 2 years for $188.



You may want to view your online account, because the longest promo price they have is for a one year subscription. It sounds like you're paying for a one year subscription at full price. A 2 year subscription is something like $249 plus applicable taxes & fees.



The only things that you'll be offered when trying to cancel a radio should be; One Year for $86, Six Months for $43.47, Five Months for $24.99, & if eligible, Two Months of free service. (All Plus Applicable Taxes & Fees.)


If you're requesting back to back Six Months for $24.99, you most likely won't be able to get it again with the way they're changing things. Depending on the agent you get, it can vary whether or not you get set up on it again. What they will offer in replacement of that is either the five months for $24.99, or six months for $29.94. The 6for25 is too discounted to be repeated.


----------



## kemitchell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeepistonee*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/360#post_22721437
> 
> 
> The 6for25 is too discounted to be repeated.



I've been offered this plan (6 months for $25) no less than six times in the last three months, the most recent was yesterday, however as I've mentioned I'm no longer interested in XM since there are so many as good or better options for free now.


----------



## joeepistonee

I mean if you have a current subscription, if you call to cancel, & ask for that same offer, you more than likely won't get it. There's also about 20,000 that are not eligible for a single promotion, they're refused anything but full price.


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeepistonee*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/360#post_22723759
> 
> 
> I mean if you have a current subscription, if you call to cancel, & ask for that same offer, you more than likely won't get it. There's also about 20,000 that are not eligible for a single promotion, they're refused anything but full price.



It shouldn't be this way but, if you call back and get someone else, there's a good chance you can get a promo.


----------



## joeepistonee

but once you hang up, that agent, like myself, will most likely make a notation about the situation, letting the next agent know that they're not eligible & should not be offered XX promo again. If a customer is rude, it won't get them very far. Yes, it's our job to keep you from canceling, but there's many more opportunities to do so, with other customers. I personally have never hung up on a customer, but I'm sure customers think I have. I actually get mad, just thinking that they would probably think I did.


There's many changes that have been made as well over the year. Like during the summer, if you have the Six Months Half Off promotion or anything less, you were refused anything under the Half off One Year promotion. That didn't make very many people happy, so they tweaked it throughout the year, taking us today, where it's only the Six For $24.99 promotion that isn't supposed to be repeated, but is still sometimes attainable


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeepistonee*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/360#post_22725377
> 
> 
> but once you hang up, that agent, like myself, will most likely make a notation about the situation, letting the next agent know that they're not eligible & should not be offered XX promo again. If a customer is rude, it won't get them very far. Yes, it's our job to keep you from canceling, but there's many more opportunities to do so, with other customers. I personally have never hung up on a customer, but I'm sure customers think I have. I actually get mad, just thinking that they would probably think I did.
> 
> There's many changes that have been made as well over the year. Like during the summer, if you have the Six Months Half Off promotion or anything less, you were refused anything under the Half off One Year promotion. That didn't make very many people happy, so they tweaked it throughout the year, taking us today, where it's only the Six For $24.99 promotion that isn't supposed to be repeated, but is still sometimes attainable



All I can do is comment on my experience and that of people that I have spoken with. We have all been told by an agent that we can't get the promo, only to call back and get one.


----------



## joeepistonee

Because after deactivating your radio, you're more than likely transferred to sales, who are paid to reactivate your radio on that promotion. The Cancellation department isn't allowed to give you certain things that the sales department can. Most customers are the run around customers who will do anything to get the cheapest promotion. The ones who only want the 6for25, are the ones who I will gladly cancel out their radio for however it is, just so they don't have service.


----------



## JA Fant

joeepistonee-


Much Thanks! for the intel. As luck would have it, I just traded up on a new GMC. I should have XM/Sirius for 3-6 months free. I will post again when the free trial ends and tell you guys the newest deal going.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## joeepistonee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JA Fant*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/360#post_22743552
> 
> 
> joeepistonee-
> 
> Much Thanks! for the intel. As luck would have it, I just traded up on a new GMC. I should have XM/Sirius for 3-6 months free. I will post again when the free trial ends and tell you guys the newest deal going.
> 
> Merry Christmas!



No problem, just make sure that if you had a previous subscription on an old vehicle, you call to cancel it. If you have made up your mind on continuing service on your new GMC, I would suggest setting up the follow-on service that way you avoid interruption in service & having to call back It makes it easier, & I'm most certain they will be willing to work with you on a price.


----------



## john jack penni

Well guys ...........i worked for Sirius Xm us division ...for 7 month ...............

we don't have 77$ promo offer ........never did never had !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

if u wanna get promos ....u simply follow one of these :

1-leave Ur radio to be deactivated and they will contact u by email /mail/call but keep checking ur account online ... in order not to be transferred to a Collection Agency ,,,,customers will only be transferred to collection agency only if the outstanding above 50$


2-tell the rep that u wanna cancel and that u had fed up with the ****** service # they will transfer u to The proper department and that is where u can push .............. u can get if for free ....just keep bushing ........ u might get 6 month for 27$ or 12 month for 95 or even get 1 month for free










3-u can simply ask to get a promo ..if the rep was nice ..he is gonna give it to u........... and by the way ..if the rep gave it to u ....the rep will be in trouble ..... and might get deductions or even fired #


and Plz read the damn customer agreement online .........


----------



## Dendk

Finally after many years with XM I cancelled the service tonight, rep had no deals to offer....made sure to reference a contact name and a confirmation # just in case they forget to cancel...time to move on.


----------



## JA Fant

Welcome, John Jack Penni.


Thank You! for the intel. Why did you leave SiriusXM?


----------



## Breyean




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dendk*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/360#post_22809172
> 
> 
> Finally after many years with XM I cancelled the service tonight, rep had no deals to offer....made sure to reference a contact name and a confirmation # just in case they forget to cancel...time to move on.



Happened to me about 2 months ago. Renewal time came; always been on some promo plan since 2007. This time, no offers, just full price. I said thanks but no thanks, and they said good bye.


The funny thing is, my son and I each bought cars the same month in 2007. He never even activated his XM and has since sold the car. Yet about every 2 months or so I get an offer to my house (where he hasn't lived since 2003 so I have no idea how XM has this address) from XM with all kinds of offers for his radio.


So I know offers are out there, but I must be on a list not allowed to get them anymore.


As you say, time to move on. It was nice while it lasted.


----------



## joeepistonee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *john jack penni*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/360#post_22783629
> 
> 
> Well guys ...........i worked for Sirius Xm us division ...for 7 month ...............
> 
> we don't have 77$ promo offer ........never did never had !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> if u wanna get promos ....u simply follow one of these :
> 
> 1-leave Ur radio to be deactivated and they will contact u by email /mail/call but keep checking ur account online ... in order not to be transferred to a Collection Agency ,,,,customers will only be transferred to collection agency only if the outstanding above 50$
> 
> 
> 2-tell the rep that u wanna cancel and that u had fed up with the ****** service # they will transfer u to The proper department and that is where u can push .............. u can get if for free ....just keep bushing ........ u might get 6 month for 27$ or 12 month for 95 or even get 1 month for free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3-u can simply ask to get a promo ..if the rep was nice ..he is gonna give it to u........... and by the way ..if the rep gave it to u ....the rep will be in trouble ..... and might get deductions or even fired #
> 
> 
> and Plz read the damn customer agreement online .........




1. They DID have the $77/yr promo, back in 2011 & before that, went to $86/yr 1/01/12.


2. If you leave your radio to be deactivated, or just ignore the invoices you receive, you're responsible for the amount of time used from the original date of renewal, until it goes inactive. If the radio completely cancels out & the balance is written-off, then you are then stuck with a "bad debt." It doesn't matter if it's over $50 or not,


3. Sure you can ask for a promo, but it doesn't mean you're going to get one. If the rep doesn't give you one, they will NOT get in trouble or fired, we're not supposed to hand out promos.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Breyean*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/360#post_22812936
> 
> 
> Happened to me about 2 months ago. Renewal time came; always been on some promo plan since 2007. This time, no offers, just full price. I said thanks but no thanks, and they said good bye.
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, my son and I each bought cars the same month in 2007. He never even activated his XM and has since sold the car. Yet about every 2 months or so I get an offer to my house (where he hasn't lived since 2003 so I have no idea how XM has this address) from XM with all kinds of offers for his radio.
> 
> 
> So I know offers are out there, but I must be on a list not allowed to get them anymore.
> 
> 
> As you say, time to move on. It was nice while it lasted.




Unfortunately, you were probably among the specific number of account holders that were flagged for having too many promotions, hence why you weren't offered anything.


----------



## MachineLove

I'm in Canada and just bought a new Hyundai Elantra in December with XM and 3-month trial. I got a call a few days to get me to subscribe for 2.50/month after the trial for the first 3 months (around $10 for three months) but at 49.99 for 3 months after that I didn't feel I used the service enough to justify ~$15 a month (taxes in).


$10 for 3 is awesome, but I don't want to go $200 for a year. I took the 3 months but will probably decline after that.


----------



## Breyean

So my son got a new car (used, but new to him) that has XM. They called him after a couple of weeks and asked if he liked the service, which he had never had.


He was curios about it because his nav in the car has a feature for traffic updates, but it's through the XM subscription.


He asked the XM rep about it, but the guy didn't know anything about it. He offered my son the 3 month $20 something deal, so he took it to try.


Of course, that doesn't include the traffic updates, which is why he was trying it. Living in LA it w/b nice, but it's an extra $4/month, so once his 3 months are up he's cancelling.


----------



## gsd102003

Was offered the $86 for 12 months for Select and $107 for Premiere, with 3.50 per month (bundled rate) for internet radio for one year with first month free. Added both of my radios with a 12 month total of $249.39. The call was routed to there Manila Philippines call center. Very *helpful* nice rep.


----------



## americasengine

I just cancelled my Sirius radio account, will they call me back with a better rate? Thanks


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *americasengine*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/360#post_22870097
> 
> 
> I just cancelled my Sirius radio account, will they call me back with a better rate? Thanks



I cancelled my XM service in June but it was due to a technical issue on their end. I'm still waiting for them to call or email me to ask me to come back.


----------



## kemitchell




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *americasengine*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/360#post_22870097
> 
> 
> I just cancelled my Sirius radio account, will they call me back with a better rate? Thanks



They've been sending me offers by email and mail at least four or five times a month, all of them are offering me 6 months for $25 for each of my radios.


I'm still not interested.


----------



## Doctego

It amazes me that they either haven't resolved my issue yet or they don't feel that they "need" my business.


----------



## joeepistonee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *americasengine*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/360#post_22870097
> 
> 
> I just cancelled my Sirius radio account, will they call me back with a better rate? Thanks



Did they offer you anything before you cancelled? If not, then you more than likely were not in the cancellation department. I suggest you call back & get to the cancellation department to verify that you're indeed cancelled if you weren't offered anything. I know numerous times the first agent you get is just there to transfer you, they will tell you it's all taken care of, transfer you, & you end the call thinking that you're cancelled. Just a thought, so I would call again.


1-866-635-2349 opt. 3


----------



## Mr.G

Called to cancel a few days ago. Gal on the other end wanted to know why. I told her the truth, the cost for a yearly subscription is hard to justify since I have a HDD in my vehicle for music storage and play - plus the ability to play music off my iPhone or iPod. I'm retired and probably only use my vehicle 4-5 times a week so with that kind of usage XM/Sirius is over-kill. She started offering other plans and finally got down to the $25 + fees for 5 months. I had to think for a while and finally agreed but (at least for me) it's just postponing the inevitable since it is just a luxury and not a necessity.


----------



## Super Dave

When I called to cancel last year I was tired of the game, having to call to get a better rate or pay through the nose. If they would just have renewed at the rate I was paying I probably would have never called. Truth is we have too many other options, and not that much time to listen. Both of our commutes are under 20 minutes so the cost just doesn't justify the use. And sat radio has evolved into glorified FM, without the commercials. I explained, after he went as far as free for 3 months that I just don't want to call anymore, period. I got tired of marking the calendar and making the time. It did get a little better, in the beginning the calls would drop so I needed to set aside an hour just to finally get through. My last call was 20 minutes. We had Sirius since 2005, but don't miss it at all. The service just never came off as consumer friendly, and that is what needs to change.


----------



## JA Fant

I have been a subscriber of XM Radio since 2005 and the customer service was excellent. In 2013, since the so-called 'merger', customer service is dicey at best. When contacting, keep asking to speak w/ a manger/supervisor, to skate around those 1st / 2nd tier reps.


----------



## saz25

Every year for the past 6 years, I call and threaten to cancel, I then end up with a yearly rate of around $77. It's a pain but it works every year.

Steve


----------



## Chris3mes1

My Sirius select renewed today for about $217 for the year, for radio & internet


I went to check everything online & noticed All access subscription is available, I upgraded & ended up getting a credit of $2, so more channels for less money!


----------



## I WANT MORE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chris3mes1*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/390#post_22987837
> 
> 
> My Sirius select renewed today for about $217 for the year, for radio & internet
> 
> 
> I went to check everything online & noticed All access subscription is available, I upgraded & ended up getting a credit of $2, so more channels for less money!


$217.00 is at least $100.00 too much. $117.00 for Premier can be had.


----------



## STEELERSRULE

Just renewed my Sirius Select/prepaid 1-year plan for $95.98. Did that by calling too cancel, and explained to customer service rep(who was extremely nice by the way) unless I can get the same price as last year($93.45), I was going too cancel. Had no problems. $2 more is fine, and still comes out to $8/month. That is fair.


If it ever gets to over $120/prepaid year/$10 a month, then I will be gone for sure. Tried to get the above price for multiple years(2 or 3), but was not allowed too. So I will go through this again next year.


Just keeping everyone informed of my experience's.


----------



## BHW

I recently signed up for a 3 month free trial. Exactly 2 months after activation, they switched it off. I called, and was told I only had a 2 month free trial, which I know is wrong. I was offered two package options for renewal, one was $199, the other $179 per year. I told the woman that was a lot more than I was willing to spend, and she said well, call us back if you change your mind! I have received no offers via mail, phone, etc.


Is this normal MO from XM?


----------



## rw2003

I recently resubscribed for a 1 year plan. Select Package + Internet access for just under $130. This was some sort of promo deal. Current rate would have been well over $200.


----------



## FBlack

I have been a long time customer. My annual subscription on three Sirius radios is coming up. One has a Lifetime subscription. Last year they charged me for Sirius Select $77 plus $7.55 for royalties for each additional radio. ($84.55 total for each) This year they want $96.75 for each total including royalties and taxes. I am just tired of fighting with them and seeing how virtually everyone has a different price. And I really only listen to 4 or 5 channels too. I just may drop them finally.


----------



## joeepistonee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FBlack*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/390#post_23027418
> 
> 
> I have been a long time customer. My annual subscription on three Sirius radios is coming up. One has a Lifetime subscription. Last year they charged me for Sirius Select $77 plus $7.55 for royalties for each additional radio. ($84.55 total for each) This year they want $96.75 for each total including royalties and taxes. I am just tired of fighting with them and seeing how virtually everyone has a different price. And I really only listen to 4 or 5 channels too. I just may drop them finally.



SiriusXM has had a couple price increases over the last year. The first one was on 1/01/12 for the subscription cost, & the second was the Music Royalty fee on 2/01/13. The only reason everyone pays a different price is because it depends on when you call, & what you sign up for. If your subscription renewed on 1/01/13, & you call in on 2/01/13, you're going to pay the $86 + applicable taxes, and the time you used (when your radio was STILL ON) from 1/01/13 to 2/01/13. Most people b***h & complain because they don't think they owe the money from that time, which is ridiculous. But it all depends on when you call because if you call before, you're going to pay less because you're calling in prior to your original subscription renewal date, & get credit for unused time on that to go towards your new subscription because all subscriptions start the day you call in.


----------



## Doctego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/360#post_22619093
> 
> 
> I have an old XM Direct system in my car that has been deactivated for years. A friend of mine told me about a free preview over the summer so I checked it out. I got the itch so I called and got the $25/6 deal. Unfortunately, channels kept dropping once I paid for it. Everything worked fine during the trial. It got to the point where I had to call them to send a signal to my radio every time I started my car. I really liked the service but I was sitting on hold for about 20 minutes each time and it got to be too much. They told me that this was a known issue with XM radios and that they would call me once the issue got resolved. A few months later and I still haven't gotten a call.



I had to call them for a different reason. While on the phone, I asked if my technical issue had been resolved. I was told that it was just fixed this week.







Anyway, I asked to be signed up for the same deal that I had in the past but had to cancel because it wasn't working. It took some time and a lot of back and forth but I got the same $24.99/6 promo that I had before.


----------



## joeepistonee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Doctego*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/390#post_23043469
> 
> 
> I had to call them for a different reason. While on the phone, I asked if my technical issue had been resolved. I was told that it was just fixed this week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I asked to be signed up for the same deal that I had in the past but had to cancel because it wasn't working. It took some time and a lot of back and forth but I got the same $24.99/6 promo that I had before.



And in six months your subscription will go right back to a semi-annual subscription at $86.94*, and you'll probably complain to get it again. Please don't.


----------



## markrubin

posts deleted


----------



## JA Fant

Thanks! for sharing. Not sure which posts markrubin deleted???


----------



## Trebor Pyn

Got my renewel bill - $161.36 / 2 radios / 6 months

Called in to cancelations and asked for same deal I got 5 months ago ($50.12)

First offer was $86.00 for 6 months, I declined and was ready to terminate one radio.


renewed today.

$60.16 total for 2 radios for 5 months.


----------



## JA Fant

Nice! Trebor.


Guys, my trial sub is up soon. I was offered $95/yr + taxes for all access SirusXM. I will keep you posted if I discover a better yearly rate.


----------



## jefflee1

Just renewed my subsripition for a year for 111.75 Total. No hassles, the rep was very nice.

Still under 10.00 a month. I am ok with that.


----------



## joeepistonee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JA Fant*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/390#post_23100642
> 
> 
> Nice! Trebor.
> 
> 
> Guys, my trial sub is up soon. I was offered $95/yr + taxes for all access SirusXM. I will keep you posted if I discover a better yearly rate.



That is not for the All Access subscription, that is for a year of Select. There are no promotions for All Access. The cheapest you would be able to get All Access would be to do the half off 1yr of Premier + Internet, which would run about $160.


----------



## I WANT MORE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeepistonee*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/390#post_23121761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JA Fant*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/390#post_23100642
> 
> 
> Nice! Trebor.
> 
> 
> Guys, my trial sub is up soon. I was offered $95/yr + taxes for all access SirusXM. I will keep you posted if I discover a better yearly rate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not for the All Access subscription, that is for a year of Select. There are no promotions for All Access. The cheapest you would be able to get All Access would be to do the half off 1yr of Premier + Internet, which would run about $160.
Click to expand...

Incorrect. I got all access for $117.xx


----------



## joeepistonee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *I WANT MORE*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/390#post_23126320
> 
> 
> Incorrect. I got all access for $117.xx



There's no possible way to just GET all access for that amount of money unless someone put a credit on your account to adjust it to that amount. Even if it was a secondary radio on your account where you would receive a 30% discount, it's still going to be $159.39, which is even before applicable taxes & fees. Like I said, which I know, the cheapest way to get it is the half off 1yr of Premier + an internet subscription attached to it. You're either being lied to or like I said they told you they could get it to that amount & just credited your account. So next year your subscription cost is going to skyrocket because they didn't let you know that they discounted it for you & the next rep is going to get yelled at because the person last year told you one thing, & they're not able to do what they did again. I'm just letting you know how it is, it has happened to me too many times to count.


----------



## I WANT MORE


OK.


----------



## JA Fant

That's the deal I made. Remember, I am a former XM lifetime subscriber.


----------



## taxman48

Just got new car with Sirus/Xm included for 3mo. How soon will they be calling to renew subscription? Also for home users, looks like a s-video cable that is used for tuner to my Pio AVR. Can you use the RCA inputs instead?
http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/StaticFiles/Manuals/Home/VSX-03TXH_OperatingInstructions0606.pdf 


looking to buy this from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Sirius-Satellite-Radio-Home-Kit/dp/B000I2HAVW/ref=sr_1_sc_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1364741857&sr=1-1-spell&keywords=sirus+tuner+forhouse 


Mod please move if this question is better answered in the Pio receiver forum, thanks in advance


----------



## joeepistonee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *I WANT MORE*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/390#post_23135476
> 
> 
> OK.



I'm not trying to be rude, I was just stating a fact. It may or it may not be something they do in sales, but I have never seen or heard of it.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JA Fant*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/390#post_23142175
> 
> 
> That's the deal I made. Remember, I am a former XM lifetime subscriber.



Remember, I work in the retention department, have for over a year. I know the ins and outs of the "promo's". I don't know how many stories I have heard of people being told something about a price & being told only half the truth. It is I that have to break the bad news to them & get yelled & screamed at in the process when things they were told cannot be done.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Just re-upped my 5 months for $25 deal on our 2 radios over the weekend.







Have had same offer for past 2 years now.


----------



## JA Fant

Guys an update;

my total was $108 for everything. Happy Listening!


----------



## innuss

Just called 866-635-2349, said cancel, talked to a friendly rep & got XM Premier Family Friendly for $101.78 total. 3rd year in a row. Asked about internet but they didn't budge.


----------



## joeepistonee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *innuss*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/420#post_23268413
> 
> 
> Just called 866-635-2349, said cancel, talked to a friendly rep & got XM Premier Family Friendly for $101.78 total. 3rd year in a row. Asked about internet but they didn't budge.



Glad it was painless! Do you remember their name or know where they were?


generally when you are already getting a discount like that where you're saving six months of service, they generally can't give you SXIR for free or discount it for that matter. there are specific scenarios where it is possible, (I do it quite often actually just because). If you called & asked someone nicely, I'm sure they could get it approved, just tell them you'll cancel your subscription you just signed up for because you were told you had it if you really want it that bad. Believe me, you'll have it.


----------



## innuss

I forgot his name. English was his second language but it wasn't a problem, so I'm not sure if he was in the States or not.


----------



## FBlack

Does anyone have a current phone number to speak to someone in the US or Canada? Or must you call between certain hours? I had a special number I used last year and it has been disconnected now.


----------



## joeepistonee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FBlack*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/420#post_23289751
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a current phone number to speak to someone in the US or Canada? Or must you call between certain hours? I had a special number I used last year and it has been disconnected now.



Yes, it's; 866-635-2349 - Opt for the cancellation department for an American representative. Unless obviously you get someone with a heavy accent. Good luck!


----------



## TK Doom

Is traffic free?


I have two cars, both with Alpine nav systems that i paid for 3 year plans a LONG TIME AGO. But they still work for traffic.


I recently rented a car with Sirius in it, and am curious how much it would cost to get it put in, and I'm wondering if I'm grandfathered into traffic or something.


----------



## joeepistonee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TK Doom*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/420#post_23305336
> 
> 
> Is traffic free?
> 
> 
> I have two cars, both with Alpine nav systems that i paid for 3 year plans a LONG TIME AGO. But they still work for traffic.
> 
> 
> I recently rented a car with Sirius in it, and am curious how much it would cost to get it put in, and I'm wondering if I'm grandfathered into traffic or something.



No, the NavTraffic feature is NOT free. The Traffic is $3.99/mo along with any other taxes & fees that may come along with it. I would suggest calling in & seeing if they would add it to your rented vehicle for the short term you're there, maybe even for free. You WILL however need to call to cancel that service once the car is returned, or you'll continuously be billed thereafter.


----------



## TK Doom




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joeepistonee*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/400_100#post_23307137
> 
> 
> No, the NavTraffic feature is NOT free. The Traffic is $3.99/mo along with any other taxes & fees that may come along with it. I would suggest calling in & seeing if they would add it to your rented vehicle for the short term you're there, maybe even for free. You WILL however need to call to cancel that service once the car is returned, or you'll continuously be billed thereafter.



I just read my original post and it does read the way you answered, I must have just woken up when posting.


What I really meant was:


I have 2 cars, both have NavTraffic. I haven't paid for the service in YEARS.


I was in a rental car, and it had SAT radio, I thought it might be neat to add it (for channel 8







) to my cars, I'm wondering if the Traffic is free, or if they simply forgot about me!


Then if I add it, they'll mess up my "free" traffic. I know, sounds cheap, but just asking.


----------



## joeepistonee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TK Doom*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/420#post_23308177
> 
> 
> I just read my original post and it does read the way you answered, I must have just woken up when posting.
> 
> 
> What I really meant was:
> 
> 
> I have 2 cars, both have NavTraffic. I haven't paid for the service in YEARS.
> 
> 
> I was in a rental car, and it had SAT radio, I thought it might be neat to add it (for channel 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) to my cars, I'm wondering if the Traffic is free, or if they simply forgot about me!
> 
> 
> Then if I add it, they'll mess up my "free" traffic. I know, sounds cheap, but just asking.



Well, what kind of "Traffic" service are you referring to? Are you talking about the basic navigation where it will give you directions from point A to point B? Because yes, that's free, its standard equipped with your car. Now on the other hand, are you using that same screen & getting notifications when there's a traffic incident, construction zone, road closing, or a re-route? If the second part is what you're referring to, then you've been billed for it before & I would suggest you call to see exactly how much you've been charged for it.


If all you're referring to is the basic traffic "CHANNELS" which are for specific larger cities, then those are included in your audio subscription package, no specific additional charges are added.


----------



## GoMimo

Just called after my girl called and got turned down for any deals at all for her. Told them they had billed me without asking permission for the renewal on my credit card, offered me a few promos: 12 months for $86, 6 months for $43 and then I finally asked him about the 5 for 25 and got that promo. 5 Months for $25 plus $3 fee. I even added my girls radio on my account for the special pricing. Ask and you shall receive!


----------



## qz3fwd

I got $24 for 6 months. I had no intention of renewing and this is the second time they called me. This last time they called 3 times before I picked up.

Hold out and you will get a deal.


----------



## patsan

I just got 6 months for $24.99 also. Came to $28.11 with the fees and tax.


I'm hoping to get that again in December when I call to cancel.


----------



## USFFrank

I'm bummed out. I tried today to renew my second receiver at a lower rate and they wouldn't budge. It worked once before. I was on the phone with Sirius for over a half hour. I spoke with "Peggy" then I was transferred to someone else who spoke better English who is the one that usually makes you the offer you can't refuse. I used the age old excuse of lousy sound quality on the receivers which I'm sure they have heard a million times. They even offered me a new receiver again to which I told them it wouldn't make a difference, I couldn't justify paying the full second receiver price for sound quality worse then AM radio. I guess your limited to how many times it could be done.


----------



## JA Fant

Thanks! for sharing.


----------



## JA Fant

Guys,



any sweet deals for Fall '13 ?


----------



## Fitmiss

Like everyone else, I call in every 5 months threatening to cancel if they don't give the same deal. I would live to do this just one a year.


I've just gotten a Sonas Play 5 and would possibly like to access the Siriusxm radio inside my house. What is the best deal I can get to go along with my car radio every 5 or so months?


----------



## kheiden

I just got the call about my free year that came with my car expiring next month on the first. I passed on it and they only offered three months for the price of one. No half-off deal at all. Looks like I'll have to live without. At $77/yr. I would re-up. Can't justify it for twice that price. Music is unlistenable because of compression. Getting cable news is about all I use it for. Maybe they'll call back before my subscription lapses?


----------



## handliner

Updated yesterday two players for one year and 6 month internet subscription for 6 months. $143.50 total talked to Gloria.


----------



## DrDon

My "cancellation threaten" half-price year is up. I was calling them on a completely unrelated matter and the girl sorta volunteered extending the half-price deal another year. I didn't argue. I'd gotten a new unit a couple of months ago and it somehow caused my main radio and "additional radio" to become uncoupled, resulting in full-price renewals for both. So, that's fixed AND I get another year with two radios for half price.


----------



## JA Fant

Keep us posted on sweet deals as we enter 2014.


----------



## djb5f

Any luck with getting deals on Premiere package? They sent an offer in mail for a year of Select for $89 but I need Premiere (Howard Stern). I called and asked and rep wasn't helpful.


Will try again another day unless someone knows of something.


----------



## STEELERSRULE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djb5f*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/420#post_24153956
> 
> 
> Any luck with getting deals on Premiere package? They sent an offer in mail for a year of Select for $89 but I need Premiere (Howard Stern). I called and asked and rep wasn't helpful.
> 
> 
> Will try again another day unless someone knows of something.



Do you have Sirius Select, or XM select(you would have either one because you have an older XM or Sirius Radio)?


Because HStern is on Sirius Select. No doubt. I get that every year on my Stiletto 100.


----------



## djb5f




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *STEELERSRULE*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/420#post_24154093
> 
> 
> Do you have Sirius Select, or XM select(you would have either one because you have an older XM or Sirius Radio)?
> 
> 
> Because HStern is on Sirius Select. No doubt. I get that every year on my Stiletto 100.



I have XM through my 2013 Honda. He's not on XM Select, only XM "All Access", which includes the old Premiere channels.


----------



## HDKing

The companies merged, yet we still have 80 different package subscriptions.


----------



## JA Fant

So true HDKing.


No doubt, that the company is trying to capitalize on every aspect of this service...


----------



## butterizedoreo2

Just a Tip, if you are up for renewal and will renew on standard mind boggling rates but u still want the same promo plan, just call customer service, and tell them you wanna CANCEL SERVICE because of high cost of the renewal. Then customer service will connect you over to retention/cancellation department. Remember, don't ask for promo plans cause they will just tell u that it was a one time deal yada yada...just stick in canceling service and they will offer wide varieties of promo plans. And theyre gonna offer it in heirarchy.


1st offer $95/yr when you declined;then

2nd $89/yr you declined again ; then

3rd 6 months for $30 declined: then

4th 6 months for $25 this will be the last offer so grab it.


----------



## capsmy


I was just offered the $117 price also. But she said taxes, fees and whatever else she mentioned it would end up being $156 total. But the $117 does exist for all access w/computer and smartphone access. Just called 10 mins ago.


----------



## rugar760


I just called in to cancel my vehicle subscription and last offer of $25 for 5 months SiriusXM service.  Very friendly CR offered me another 5 months for the same total price, $25.   I could have probably negotiated for more of a discount (6 months / $25 or yearly), but I am happy with the fast renewal service.

 

It sure beats the standard quarterly fee of $46.91.


----------



## STEELERSRULE

I just called to cancel my sub, and got 1-year prepaid of Sirius Select for $99.60. Comes to like $8.30/month, which I am fine with.


----------



## Jerryco

I was able to reduce my plan to total of $40 for 5 month as I mentioned current deals are far from my budget.


Service providers are willing to offer the better deals for short term commitments as they count on the fact that you will forget calling to renew your service when it expires. Then they renew your service with much higher costs without you paying attention.


I am using RemindMe2Save to keep track of all my service providers ( xm, cable, gas..) expiration dates in one place (for easy tracking), then when its time to renew I will call them and keep the low price going


----------



## MA5CMPB

My free trial ends on March 1st. I received an email from them yesterday for $4.99 a month for 6 months, so I accepted that deal. The phone number that was in the email is 888-891-8317. They also didn't charge an activation fee since I'm still on the free trial.


----------



## Trebor Pyn

$107.14 total for 1 year / 1 subscription.

I could have done better but did not want to deal with this again in 5 months.


----------



## I WANT MORE


You can say that again.


----------



## DeefromVa


My 6 month subscription for $24.99 was about to expire, so I just called to try and get another deal. Had to go through the cancellation department, she offered me many different "deals", all higher than I paid before, finally was able to get 5 months for $19.99 ($23.13 w/taxes). I called 866-635-2349, was nice, but persistent. Hope this helps. Everyones posts have been very helpful for  me. Thanks!


----------



## dmspen

I know several people with Sirius/XM who have complained about high monthly prices.


Further interrogation revealed they were often paying for more product that they use. Many had the Premier package when all they do is listen to music.


Reducing to what you really need can save a few bucks.


----------



## Faluzure

Just letting you know that I called to cancel and they gave me a 50% off deal on everything for a 1 year subscription. I currently subscribe to XM Select and NavTraffic/Weather.


Regular pricing: XM Select ($14.99 month) and Nav Traffic & Weather ($7 month)

New pricing: XM Select = $7.42 / Nav Traffic & Weather = $3.50


----------



## Birdman84




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bryansj*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes#post_12036671
> 
> 
> I just got another year for $77.
> 
> 
> 
> I called and said that my current plan of $77 per year is going to expire next month and is set to autorenew for $12.95 per month and that I would like to cancel because that is too expensive. The lady asked if $77 for another year would be acceptable and I said yes. Too easy. She said that she can't set up the account to renew next year at this rate and for me to call back then and see what they can do for me. I wish Comcast and AT&T would bend over like that for me as well.


I do this with Comcast every year. it has been over 10 years since I have had to pay full price. Just tell them you can not longer afford to pay for stuff you do not watch. 100 channels and everyone will be playing the same old stuff over and over.


----------



## winker12

Wow. I just called the 1-888-891-8317# and asked to cancel. They sent me to the cancellation department and I was cancelled without even asking me why or asking about other offers! I've been doing this for the last 8 years or so and have always been able to get a better deal. Don't know if it was because it's the weekend or the phone # I called-I tried the 866-635-2349 # and it was busy. My wife won't be happy as she listens to the internet xm. I would have continued at a discount but it's not worth the regular rate!


----------



## JA Fant

Thanks! for sharing All.


----------



## JA Fant

It was re-subscription time last week- I got 1 yr of XM select for $89 + applied tax/fees.


----------



## perfman

It was re-subscription time again yesterday for my Polk tuner at home plus internet radio, this time I picked up All Access for $54 total for 6 months.


----------



## JA Fant

Nice! perfman


----------



## Chilen

Just renewed for half list price. $99.86 for one year including all taxes and fees. No big argument. It was offered as soon as I said the full price was too high, which it was. I was ready to cancel if it did not come in at less than $100.


Thanks for all the help with updated information on this forum.


----------



## dlj9999




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Chilen*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/450#post_24717521
> 
> 
> Just renewed for half list price. $99.86 for one year including all taxes and fees. No big argument. It was offered as soon as I said the full price was too high, which it was. I was ready to cancel if it did not come in at less than $100.
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the help with updated information on this forum.



Same for me. My new price is $89.99 for one year.


----------



## dtv757

good info my plan comes up soon too. i will ask about the $89.99 does that include all access app?? (when you can listen to on mobile phone) also what about traffic and weather for newer cars any deals on that ?


----------



## justtaint

I just called in to cancel.


Was offered:

$25 for 5 months

$89 for 12 months

$119 for 12 months (with streaming)


$28.11 with taxes and fees per tuner for 5 months is what I chose. Now I'll have to do this all again in 5 months.


----------



## STEELERSRULE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justtaint*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/450#post_24744581
> 
> 
> I just called in to cancel.
> 
> 
> Was offered:
> 
> $25 for 5 months
> 
> $89 for 12 months
> 
> $119 for 12 months (with streaming)
> 
> 
> $28.11 with taxes and fees per tuner for 5 months is what I chose. Now I'll have to do this all again in 5 months.



Out of curiosity JUSTTAINT, how many tuners do you have on your account?


I currently have 2. One for my Ford Escape Sirius unit(6-month prepaid sub started last April), and my Sirius Stiletto 100(1-year prepaid started in Feb 2014).


I have been getting discounts on my Stiletto 100 for well over 8 yrs now. Just added my Ford unit, which will come due in Oct 2014. I have heard/read that people with multiple units "SOMETIMES" do not get the discount on more than ONE UNIT.


This has me a bit peeved. If I have to, I will simply shut down the Ford Escape Sirius unit, as getting the 1-year prepaid discount on the Stiletto 100 is much more important. If I can get BOTH, that would be great. Which is the way I WANT IT. I do not get what I want, I walk, with no regrets.


Have you, or anyone else, come across this problem with multiple units. I know mine were not done at the same time of year, which would make it easier. But these questions are for those with more than one unit on their accounts, that come due at different times of the year.


Do you get discounted rates on ANY/ALL your units, or do they try to FORCE you to pay in full one ONE unit, while heavily discounted on another within the same account? if they rry this with me, like I said, I will just dump the Ford Escape unit. Do not want to chance not getting the discount on the Stiletto 100. More important too me right noiw.


----------



## mike10778

That was easy - didnt even have to romance the lady on the phone.


Saw that I was billed for 185.00


Called up - all I said was, "I want to cancel, Im not paying that much..."


Sent me to the retention center..."We can offer you 89.00...would that work?"


Yep...sure does.


----------



## justtaint




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *STEELERSRULE*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/450#post_24748966
> 
> 
> Do you get discounted rates on ANY/ALL your units, or do they try to FORCE you to pay in full one ONE unit, while heavily discounted on another within the same account? if they rry this with me, like I said, I will just dump the Ford Escape unit. Do not want to chance not getting the discount on the Stiletto 100. More important too me right noiw.



I have two tuners. They've never tried to get me to pay full price for either unit when offering deals, and I've never been denied a deal. A few years back they gave me a deal on the first tuner ($77 plus fees) and charged me the extra tuner price on the 2nd ($6.95/mo maybe??). Ever since then it's been the same deal for both tuners.


----------



## STEELERSRULE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justtaint*  /t/918633/xm-subscription-renewal-time-again-any-discount-codes/450#post_24763287
> 
> 
> I have two tuners. They've never tried to get me to pay full price for either unit when offering deals, and I've never been denied a deal. A few years back they gave me a deal on the first tuner ($77 plus fees) and charged me the extra tuner price on the 2nd ($6.95/mo maybe??). Ever since then it's been the same deal for both tuners.



Thank you for the response justtaint.


----------



## Maccur

I just started a month-to-month service with Sirius Select, $14.99 a month. My wife and I just wanted to try it out. If we decide on a one-year subscription, what would be an acceptable monthly cost? We have just one Sirius/XM radio in our truck.


thanks in advance


----------



## perfman

Re-up time again for my truck, took 5 months @ $24.99. Couldn't get her to agree to $50-$60/year, although I am getting e-mails to turn the wife's radio back on for $20 / 5 months.


----------



## DplphinGirl

What is the best deal to be had for the All Access Package?


----------



## JohnH82

DplphinGirl said:


> What is the best deal to be had for the All Access Package?



During my 3 month free trial I got offers in the mail for 29.94 of 6 months xm select. The day my free trial expired, I called the number on one of the offers. Asked if that included Howard Stern and internet access. I was informed that it did not. Was offered 6 months All access for 49.99 + 4.93 royalty fee for a total of 54.92. I took that as I heard that they don't offer deals on All Access and that is less then half the regular cost. 

Just to clarify for everyone, If you have a XM or SiriusXM radio, the Select package does NOT include Howard Stern. If you have a Sirius radio, Howard Stern is included with Select package. Doesn't seem fair does it? 
http://www.siriusxm.com/ourmostpopularpackages
Use the drop down near the top of the page by "Our Most Popular Packages" to select your radio type.


----------



## dtv757

Aftter getting multiple calls today from xm. I called back and agreed to 6 months for $50 for all access including travel and traffic and mobile app.


----------



## totalownership

Just got the call from these guys too for renewal. Wish I had read this first as I would have demanded the "All Access" package for the prices above. I got XM Select for 89 bucks for a year. They wanted twice that. Infact they had some ridiculous rate at 160 something for 6 months. It's like a game with these guys. I remember reading people getting deals previously but didn't really go into detail when reading. Just remembering people getting half off so I was at least going to get that.


----------



## Ergolad

Time to renew SiriusXM in my 2013 Volt with Travel Link & NavTraffic:

It was fairly painless. I called 866-635-2349 and followed the prompts for cancellation. I was polite, reasonable, but firm. I reviewed previous pricing I had with the operator and said I would cancel if they couldn't do better, or at least match what I had. I've paid near, or less than, $50/6 months since I completed my initial trial. Often I'm able to get a one time credit that will offset whatever offer they have, but it appears they didn't have that offer, or this particular operator (or her supervisor) wouldn't give it. Even still I was happy with the 6 month deal I finally negotiated:

SiriusXM Travel Link 6 Month @ 5.97
XM Select 6 Month @ 24.99
NavTraffic 6 Month @ 11.97
U.S. Music Royalty Fee @ 3.12
*Total Current Charges = $46.05*

I always try and work a 1 yr deal, but never have any success. The best they were offering for one year was $136.95 (which may have reflected a small credit from my previous bill). I suggested they apply a one-time $20 credit to that price (as they've done in the past with my 6 month pricing) but they wouldn't budge. Surprising, as they would have made more money off me over the long haul. I might even have accepted $10 off so as not to have to call again in 6 months. It's actually _not _that surprising. 

For what it's worth, I'm fully prepared to cancel my service. All the features are redundant in my car and the music selection in my opinion is not that great. I prefer my iPhone (WAZE, Pandora, Stitcher, Spotify, Rdio, Tunein, etc.), but if I can keep this pricing, I'm happy to pay that for the SiriusXM features.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Super Dave

It was that time of the year again, making the call I hate but it's my wife's CUV so I accommodate her and see if they will cancel us or not. I called in and right away inform her it cost too much, she says we have been on the half price plan since 2008 and she can renew at that price and I agree. If they know this why can't they just do it, I hate calling them and speaking with a rep I can barely understand. I agree to a yearly renewal just because I hate dealing with this company and if I can ever get my wife to put her phone in a cradle and plug in the cable then I can be done with them for good. I am on the invoice plan, but they NEVER send one until I call, can't figure out what their end game is but I have never trusted this company.


----------



## tripod39

Super Dave said:


> It was that time of the year again, making the call I hate but it's my wife's CUV so I accommodate her and see if they will cancel us or not. I called in and right away inform her it cost too much, she says we have been on the half price plan since 2008 and she can renew at that price and I agree. If they know this why can't they just do it, I hate calling them and speaking with a rep I can barely understand. I agree to a yearly renewal just because I hate dealing with this company and if I can ever get my wife to put her phone in a cradle and plug in the cable then I can be done with them for good. I am on the invoice plan, but they NEVER send one until I call, can't figure out what their end game is but I have never trusted this company.


I have house and car XM,I pay $56 w/tx for both for 6 mos.Been doing this for several years.Just barter with the natives.


----------



## Super Dave

tripod39 said:


> I have house and car XM,I pay $56 w/tx for both for 6 mos.Been doing this for several years.Just barter with the natives.


I know I can get a better price but then I would have to call more, once a year is enough for me.


----------



## itwtony

*062814 renewal*

I just called and renewed two radios for 6 months @ $25 per radio. With taxes and fees it was about $30 each. It is a pain to call every 6 months but it beats paying the full price.


----------



## David Cline

We were just rebilled for Sirius service in both of our vehicles on two separate accounts, one for a full year and the other for 6 months. I called to cancel and get a refund, but was offered $20 (plus $2.50 royalty fee) for 5 months on each radio. They were also able to consolidate the accounts, which will make calling back in 5 months that much easier, plus refunded over $200.

I really did intend to cancel for a full refund, but $4.50 per month on each radio is a relatively reasonable price.


----------



## rugar760

*07/15/14 RENEWAL*


I was rebilled after my 5 month discount plan ($32) expired for one radio/vehicle on the XM Select plan. I been renewing with this plan for the past 2 years and decided to try for a discounted annual plan or just cancel. Just got tired of calling every 5 months and negotiating a renewal plan instead of termination. 


I called Customer Service (866-635-2349) and I explained my situation (didn't want to pay over $100 a year), and requested cancellation. I was offered XM Select plan for $89 plus $11 royalty fee for one year. I accepted and now don't have to worry about this until next year. Thanks to this forum contributors for the information!


----------



## WhiteSands

ion-man said:


> ^^^ Wishful thinking, good luck to you guys that got the renewal, I tried 4 times and still no luck. Mine was to expire last Friday, so tried getting them to cancel subscription before, placed on hold and got cut off. I still have service so I guess he never did it. I still haven't seen the charge show up on the card yet though. I'll be calling again today to see what I can get, totally prepared to cancel though, not worth it to me anymore.


I thought they left my service on then I found some my favorite music channels missing. I called back and they then gave me full service.

I'm also old school and use the got to cancel, it's just to expensive no more than i'm in the car. They let me have it at a nice discount. I forget the price though.


----------



## innuss

WhiteSands said:


> I thought they left my service on then I found some my favorite music channels missing. I called back and they then gave me full service.
> 
> I'm also old school and use the got to cancel, it's just to expensive no more than i'm in the car. They let me have it at a nice discount. I forget the price though.


Just called 1-866-257-4767 & was able to get 5 months of Sirius Select for $20 plus tax. I had them bill me so there won't be any automatic credit card renewals taking place


----------



## jerry_rotel_fan

I just purchased an Onyx Plus and called SiriusXM to activate the radio and ask about promotions and/or multi radio discounts. I currently have Sirius in my car with the Mostly Music package and the Internet app. I pay $152 1yr. for the subscription. When I spoke to the representative she stated that I was not eligible for any discounts because I had to subscribe to All Access or Select in order to receive a multi radio 33% discount.

So, I inquired about making the Onyx Plus my primary radio with the All Access Package or Select and make the car radio the secondary. She told me that i could not do that and i would have to pay $191 for the All Access or $155 for Select and $119 for the Mostly Music would be my subscription costs. I told her it was too expensive and could not pay that much and I asked if there are any promotions for 6 months or a year and she there were none. I then advised that I would like to disconnect the Internet package and the Sirius package for the car, which I intended to do. She placed me on hold and we were disconnected. 

I called back a few minutes later and got the same response from another representative. My subscription is up in October, so I plan to cancel both the Sirius and Internet. I may keep the car radio if I could get some sort of discount. I'm contemplating on returning the Onyx Plus as I don't want to pay that much for a 1yr subscription. Any other suggestions are much appreciated?


----------



## BPTTV

The 20-25 for 6 months is a special offer for former subscribers to try to get them to come back...not everyone can get it..

SXM is running a free promo from now until next Tuesday or Wed.....most channels are on in all rcvrs....(they've done it before).....this is a good thing since they dont have to pay fees since such fees are a % of revenue and not the number of rcvrs listening...

BUT last time I listened, they had serious issues in audio on 70s, 80s and some other channels...one song would be ok, the next sounded worse than a poor stream...artifacts galore!! Guess I'll listen to see if anything has been done to correct it..


----------



## JA Fant

Jerry-

when your sub is up, call SXM and tell them that you want to cancel all service(s). Then you will receive better discounted offers to remain a customer.


----------



## jerry_rotel_fan

JA Fant said:


> Jerry-
> 
> when your sub is up, call SXM and tell them that you want to cancel all service(s). Then you will receive better discounted offers to remain a customer.


Thanks JA. I called to cancel, which I fully intended to do, I was offered $80 1yr. sub for the OnyxPlus and $80 1yr. sub for the Sirius in the car. Both were upgraded to the Select Package. I canceled the Internet option, since I have the OnyxPlus connected to my surround sound in the home. So, I am pleased with the outcome. In fact, I recently made a trip from Atlanta to Nashville in a rental and the reception worked well with the OnyxPlus.


----------



## JA Fant

Good to hear Jerry. I knew you would get a good price!


----------



## mr_mark95

Just call up and ask to cancel because of cost. They will offer you $89 per year for select and $119 a year for all-access. Will also prorate back what you have left in current subscription.

Make a calendar entry to do this every year right before it ends.

The other option is to let it expire. Wait the next day and call in to get the $25 for six months deal.


----------



## wrj47

*Sirius/XM renewal pricing*

Just renewed my new car's subscription for 6 mos. at "special" pricing of $36.08. Subscription includes XM select, NavWeather,Traffic, and Travel Link. I had to make 2 phone calls as the first person told me to call back as the subscription needed to run out before special pricing. Ha! The second agent gave me the special pricing information. I do have other radios with the, and I do the 6 months subscriptions at $25.00 per radio and the internet subscription for $24.00. I also request an invoice and have the invoice fee waived as I pay by check. This way I do not have to deal with the hassle of credit card charging if I forget to revew before the subscription runs out.


----------



## JA Fant

Welcome! wrj47- Nice! score.


----------



## STEELERSRULE

Hey, 

Did/Does anyone here get SiriusXM INTERNET SUBSCRIPTION ONLY prepaid for 1-year(or more), at the great discounts we get for the Sirius regular subscription(Sirius Select for me)?

I get that at $98/year prepaid. Since the Internet Subscription costs the same, I was wondering if anyone here get's it at that great of a discount.

Or if they get a 1-year prepaid discount on Sirius Everything(which would include Internet), for under $120/year prepaid. I WILL NOT go over that amount. And that is just a personal feeling.

The reason why I ask is because when my Sirius Sub is up in Feb 2015, I was going to threaten to leave, but would stay if ONLY I could get the Internet Sub for under $100/yr. Then I would sell my Stiletto 100(plus 2 car docks/1 home dock), and just use the internet service.

Since you can DOWNLOAD SHOWS(Stern mainly) onto your phone, and playback at will, it kinda makes my Stiletto 100 repetitive, so i would get rid of it.

Anyone have internet at a great discount, by itself, or bundled with Sirius Everything at a great discount?


----------



## UofAZ1

Reading about all the issues you folks go thru I'm sure glad my girlfriend on our one year anniversary paid the 399.00 lifetime membership. It's been ten years now since she paid for that and I'm still using the same original clunky silver XM Skyfy car unit direct connected to my Jeep. I've been thru three vehicles in ten years time and I just remove the unit the direct connection wiring and antennae and install in my new vehicle but it's still going strong. That gift my girlfriend gave me has more than paid for itself. I'm currently at 39.90 per year after ten years and with each passing year that amount just gets lower and lower.
I hardly ever use the dang XM radio with everything on my iPod now but every once in while I'll turn it on with a long trip or a favorite song gets tagged and let's me know it's on.

Shame they don't offer that deal to any of you now but with smart phones and Bluetooth radios I'm pretty sure XM/Sirius is gonna have to do something to keep you all as loyal customers I just wish my radio signal was stronger as I get static at various locations on my way to work which is frustrating and why I listen to my iPod mostly.


----------



## perfman

STEELERSRULE said:


> Hey,
> 
> Did/Does anyone here get SiriusXM INTERNET SUBSCRIPTION ONLY prepaid for 1-year(or more), at the great discounts we get for the Sirius regular subscription(Sirius Select for me)?
> 
> I get that at $98/year prepaid. Since the Internet Subscription costs the same, I was wondering if anyone here get's it at that great of a discount.
> 
> Or if they get a 1-year prepaid discount on Sirius Everything(which would include Internet), for under $120/year prepaid. I WILL NOT go over that amount. And that is just a personal feeling.
> 
> The reason why I ask is because when my Sirius Sub is up in Feb 2015, I was going to threaten to leave, but would stay if ONLY I could get the Internet Sub for under $100/yr. Then I would sell my Stiletto 100(plus 2 car docks/1 home dock), and just use the internet service.
> 
> Since you can DOWNLOAD SHOWS(Stern mainly) onto your phone, and playback at will, it kinda makes my Stiletto 100 repetitive, so i would get rid of it.
> 
> Anyone have internet at a great discount, by itself, or bundled with Sirius Everything at a great discount?



I have an old Polk tuner at home, just re-upped for 6 months for all access (everything + internet) for $49.99.


----------



## STEELERSRULE

perfman said:


> I have an old Polk tuner at home, just re-upped for 6 months for all access (everything + internet) for $49.99.


Thanks for the info perfman. That helps a lot.


----------



## JA Fant

Excellent point Mr Mark95.


----------



## downstairslounge

I've had success with just haggling with them on the phone. Maybe they'll give you a better price if you call them and tell them you're thinking about cancelling.


----------



## Radiouser

Just did my annual "I have to cancel because it's too expensive. Renewed 2 radios for a year for like $200. I was originally billed $311. They charged $2 for invoices. I refuse to give them a credit card number.


----------



## JA Fant

Any sweet offer(s) going into 2015?


----------



## Bodyslide

JA Fant said:


> Any sweet offer(s) going into 2015?


Got the 6 months for 28.11, last friday. My Xm had been turned off for a few months.


----------



## Ergolad

*Great Success!!*

OK, I'm pleased to report my SiriusXM renewal went well for my 2013 Volt with Travel Link & NavTraffic. I always try to arrange a longer term subscription, but to date, they have not been able to beat their 6 month subscription offers.

Again, it was fairly painless. I called 866-635-2349 and followed the prompts for cancellation. I was polite, reasonable, but firm. I reviewed previous pricing I had with the operator and said I would cancel if they couldn't do better, or at least match what I had. Since I completed my initial trial, I've paid near, or less than, $50/6 months. My previous 6 month deal was:

XM Select 6 Month @ 24.99
SiriusXM Travel Link 6 Month @ 5.97
NavTraffic 6 Month @ 11.97
U.S. Music Royalty Fee @ 3.12
*Total Previous Charges = $46.05*

This time I negotiated the same plan, BUT I was able to get 2 add'l perks, a $2 credit for paying over the phone AND a one-time credit of $10 that was approved by my reps supervisor:

XM Select 6 Month @ 24.99
SiriusXM Travel Link 6 Month @ 5.97
NavTraffic 6 Month @ 11.97
U.S. Music Royalty Fee @ 3.12
_Phone Payment Discount @ -2.00_
_One-Time Courtesy Credit @ -10.00_
*Total Current Charges = $34.05*

I'm really satisfied with this offer and feel it's very reasonable for 6 months of service with SiriusXM. Not to look a gift horse in the mouth, but I just wish they'd give something competitive for 12 months. As I've said before, I'd be willing to pay more for the convenience of not calling in as frequently. I'd love to see the $399/Lifetime deal come back (assuming it had NavTraffic and Travel Link). I'd drop the coin on that immediately if not sooner!

Also, worth noting, I was 8 days late in renegotiating this contract (it fell right smack in the middle of the Christmas holiday). As such, they were going to charge me a little over $10 for that alone. Basically that was the prorated amount, plus taxes and such for those 8 days at full price. After I expressed that was crazy talk they refunded me the amount.

Finally, my honest disclaimer: I'm fully prepared to cancel my service. All the features are redundant in my car and the music selection, in my opinion, is not worth the premium pricing. I prefer my iPhone (WAZE, Pandora, Stitcher, Spotify, Rdio, Tunein, etc.), but if I can keep within this pricing range, I'm happy to pay that for the SiriusXM features.

Hope this helps!


----------



## JA Fant

Happy New Year!


----------



## innuss

Made the call to 1-866-257-4767 & got 6 month for $28.66. The CSR was reluctant at 1st to give me the deal. I first asked for the 5 month for $20 but she said that wasn't available. She said I could do a year for $100. I then asked her for the 6 month for $25 & I got it. Took about 4 minutes of time w/ the CSR but I was on hold for 10 minutes before I talked to her.


----------



## CaliRaftDude

I really need to make some calls and negotiate. I don't think I am paying that much per month - but an added cost to add my car has kept me from doing so, or even caring that my car is capable.. might need to change my tune on this...


----------



## Katmandu

Ok...., here ones for ya'll! 

Sirius does have another low price package that they do not actively promote very much. 

It's called the *BASIC PLUS* package. * It's only $5.99/month AND it INCLUDES Internet radio !! *

You have to kinda beg and plead to get the CS rep to offer it. They will act "ALL SURPRISED" and say it's a new package and I forgot all about it! ........ BS........ I HATE (and I hate saying "I hate"! LOL !) high pressure sales tactics!


----------



## STEELERSRULE

Hey what is the best going SIRIUS ALL ACCESS DEAL?(includes EVERYTHING)

Anyone get that for around $100/year, or just the SIRIUS SELECT for that amount?


----------



## JA Fant

I have the Sirius Select for under $100/yr.
I will renew in April- I will post the kind of deal that I received.


----------



## CaptHowdy000

I called and tried to get the deal as posted above:

XM Select 6 Month @ 24.99
SiriusXM Travel Link 6 Month @ 5.97
NavTraffic 6 Month @ 11.97
U.S. Music Royalty Fee @ 3.12
*Total Previous Charges = $46.05*

The rep told me $64 for 6 months was the best she could do so I declined.

Norm


----------



## Robisan

FYI, when I called to re-up for the current 6mth/$28 deal they tried to tell me is was only for specific radios, not including my car. They said they could only re-up my prior deal of 5mths/$28. I pushed back and, surprise, they suddenly could give me the 6mth deal. Just want to give everyone a heads-up on this 'only for certain radios' dodge -- it's not true.


----------



## STEELERSRULE

Well, here is what has happened too me as of 2/3/15 12:00pm EST.

I called 866-635-2349 to "cancel", and requested that I would like to get INTERNET ONLY service for $25/6months, and too remove my Stiletto 100 from my account so I can sell it. If I could not get that, I would not re-up.

Lady told me best she could do was $44/6 months for Sirius Everything. I decided I have had enough. The ONLY thing I listen too on Sirius is HOWARD STERN, which is why I wanted the Internet ONLY deal. She would not give too me.

So after 12 years, I am done with Satellite Radio. It is sad, but other services(Pandora/ITune Radio) just offer better servie for music, and MUCH BETTER SOUND. I mean it is not even close. And to get PANDORA ONE for like $55/Year, that is worth it for the 100 TIMES BETTER SOUND ALONE.

Losing HOWARD STERN SUCKS!! That I wil admit. But I am not going to pay $100/year just for him. Even though this may be his last year on Sirius(which I am hoping for. That he creates his own APP, and just has his show, plus all of his archives, and other radio talent on it. Hoping. Not likely), it is just not worth it to have to go through this every year.

So I am gone. And here is the sad thing where I "Cut off my nose to spite my face." I STILL HAVE A CREDIT of $74 on my account. 

WHY?! Because the credit that was on there was placed there by a GIFT CARD so NO REFUND. Now, that Piss### me off, but I can afford to eat the loss if I have too. Just to let others BEWARE that if you have a credit on your account that came from GIFT CARDS, and you want too cancel, YOU WILL NOT GET THAT MONEY BACK.

So that is what happened too me. I injured myself here, but I am sort of glad to done with Sirius. And here is HOPING HOWARD STERN leaves and does what I hope he wil do. If not, he will just not be part of my life anymore after 29 years. 

Oh, well. I am 41. Have to grow up at some point I guess 

P.S. This is off topic. CONGRATS to NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS. This is coming from a HUGE STEELER FAN, as my name says. And now TOM BRADY is the GREATEST QB EVER. I am sorry to all the haters, including those in PIT, but he is. Just face it. The guy has won MORE with LESS(outside of Randy Moss, and GRONK)on OF than any QB in NFL history. I am sorry to Joe Montana/Terry Bradshaw/Peyton Manning/Dan Marino/Jim Kelley/Otto Graham/John Elway, but he is the BEST EVER.

Left out JOHNNY UNITAS, as he is the "ONLY" one where an arguement could be made. Congrats Tom.


----------



## larlane

Just got $25 for six months. I was offered two other rates before getting the $25 rate. I am resigned to the fact that it is a necessary evil to renew every six months. Be polite but firm and keep insisting you will cancel if you don't get the rate. I've never been turned down.


----------



## STEELERSRULE

STEELERSRULE said:


> So I am gone. And here is the sad thing where I "Cut off my nose to spite my face." I STILL HAVE A CREDIT of $74 on my account.
> 
> WHY?! Because the credit that was on there was placed there by a GIFT CARD so NO REFUND. Now, that Piss### me off, but I can afford to eat the loss if I have too. Just to let others BEWARE that if you have a credit on your account that came from GIFT CARDS, and you want too cancel, YOU WILL NOT GET THAT MONEY BACK.


It took me 2 whole days to realize I was an A** for doing this. The least I could do was sign up for internet only until the $74 ran out than stop the service. Should get at least 3 months out of it.

With Internet only, it is like $20/month(taxes+fees), not $15/month.

Still won't be back for good though. Just until credit is gone.


----------



## MA5CMPB

STEELERSRULE said:


> It took me 2 whole days to realize I was an A** for doing this. The least I could do was sign up for internet only until the $74 ran out than stop the service. Should get at least 3 months out of it.
> 
> With Internet only, it is like $20/month(taxes+fees), not $15/month.
> 
> Still won't be back for good though. Just until credit is gone.


It makes sense to do it that way. Use all of the balance first. Mine renewel is 3-3, so ill be calling on March 2nd.


----------



## STEELERSRULE

MA5CMPB said:


> It makes sense to do it that way. Use all of the balance first. Mine renewel is 3-3, so ill be calling on March 2nd.


Give yourself a good 8-10 day window, instead of the day before. I have read on here, and elsewhere, where some people have cancelled the day before, and STILL their CC/Debit Card was hit because the process did not get completed in time.

I would say 10 days min before 3-3-15. You will get a credit pro-rated if you stay, or your CC/Debit Card will get that pro-rate put on it. Either way, you will be safe.


----------



## head_unit

nithos said:


> I called in last week and said I want the $77 for 12 month deal and they gave it to me.


I perpetually renew Sirius for like $96/year. Sometimes I've let it expire first; the last time I bluntly told the rep that I find it handy for long trips but the sound quality is so-so and I really don't care that much, and it's no way worth $13 a month or whatever full price is.


----------



## STEELERSRULE

head_unit said:


> I perpetually renew Sirius for like $96/year. Sometimes I've let it expire first; the last time I bluntly told the rep that I find it handy for long trips but the sound quality is so-so and I really don't care that much, and it's no way worth $13 a month or whatever full price is.


I think your being really generous when you say the sound quality is "so-so".


----------



## beachbum53

*sirius Xmas renewal time, always a pain.*

Just received my renewal. 175.89 all in 12 mos which includes Royalty fees and 13% tax, last year I renewed at 103.50 all in after threatening to cancel. Told them to cancel my service again this year After speaking to two reps plus a supervisor best I could get was same deal as last year. $103.50 all in. Keep,hearing about people getting it for less, is anyone getting a better deal. I would cancel just out of spite but it's nice on the long haul trips.
Thanks


----------



## STEELERSRULE

This is to anyone here with the SiriusXM INTERNET APP ONLY as a way to listen. No other connection.

Can you just sign up Online, and CANCEL, the SiriusXM app using your online account? Meaning NO INTERACTION with a phone rep calling to cancel. Just being able to do it with your online account.

I hope so. Since I could not get a discount on the internet service only, I have about $74 left in my account from Gift Cards which is NON-REFUNDABLE. That blows. So I would just use it up on the Internet App only.

But if that allows me to start and stop online using my account without any interaction with a phone rep. Since there is NO DISCOUNT with the APP alone, that I am aware of, there is no need for a phone rep.

Just wondered if anyone here is a APP ONLY user, and what their experience has been.


----------



## JA Fant

Thanks! for sharing -All. In 2 months I will renew my subscription and post the deal that I made.


----------



## familiarsound

STEELERSRULE said:


> This is to anyone here with the SiriusXM INTERNET APP ONLY as a way to listen. No other connection.
> 
> Can you just sign up Online, and CANCEL, the SiriusXM app using your online account? Meaning NO INTERACTION with a phone rep calling to cancel. Just being able to do it with your online account.
> 
> I hope so. Since I could not get a discount on the internet service only, I have about $74 left in my account from Gift Cards which is NON-REFUNDABLE. That blows. So I would just use it up on the Internet App only.
> 
> But if that allows me to start and stop online using my account without any interaction with a phone rep. Since there is NO DISCOUNT with the APP alone, that I am aware of, there is no need for a phone rep.
> 
> Just wondered if anyone here is a APP ONLY user, and what their experience has been.


I was an app only user, but canceled a few months ago.

There is no way to cancel without talking to someone.

No option on the web, and if there is a button, I think it takes you to a page that says call a rep.


----------



## familiarsound

I also was stupid and never called to cancel.

I kept using past the "last date of my subscription" so they kept charging until I canceled the card.


----------



## STEELERSRULE

familiarsound said:


> I was an app only user, but canceled a few months ago.
> 
> There is no way to cancel without talking to someone.
> 
> No option on the web, and if there is a button, I think it takes you to a page that says call a rep.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## toddman36

larlane said:


> Just got $25 for six months. I was offered two other rates before getting the $25 rate. I am resigned to the fact that it is a necessary evil to renew every six months. Be polite but firm and keep insisting you will cancel if you don't get the rate. I've never been turned down.


I get this same price and 6 month term, never had a issue doing this with both my vehicles!


----------



## kjarnold

*Customer service frustrating*

I too was calling to get the best rate which I would get the 5 month plan for $30 with auto renewal. I would put fee on a "temporary" credit card that expired after 2 month to stop the maddening auto renewal. Latest time around we did the dance again. First attempt to interview me about what music I like, then plow through 3 different high priced packages until finally they would give the good package. This time couldn't get there and decided to cancel. Time to move to streaming full time. The CSR cancelled one of my subscriptions and activated a different car that had been cancelled for 6 months. WTF? Mistake or mischief?


----------



## MA5CMPB

Just renewed my subscription last night (03-04-15) and i got the rate for 6 months for $24.99. It comes out to $33.24 with taxes and fees.


----------



## JA Fant

I will renew next month and post the deal that I received!


----------



## perfman

*renewal time again*

Yes, that time again. I grew tired of the 5 month/6 month calls like everyone else here.
This time I agreed to 1 year of all access for 119.88 plus fees. 5 month for $25 is still available but since I have internet radio on all day at work, now I don't have to make that call for a year.


----------



## JA Fant

Thanks! for sharing- perfman.


----------



## Shadowed

I cancelled my 2 radios 4 years ago. The repeated rip off, money grab prices unless you fight with them got very tiring. They don't deserve my money.


----------



## Nayan

I just resubbed and paid for the year. After suffering with local stations for a couple years, it's really nice to have it back!


----------



## EdQ

I just renewed mine for 6 months

XM Select 6 Month @ $24.99
NavTraffic 6 Month @ $11.97


----------



## Shadowed

EdQ said:


> I just renewed mine for 6 months
> 
> XM Select 6 Month @ $24.99
> NavTraffic 6 Month @ $11.97


Wow... last time my renewal came up, they wanted almost $200 for 2 radios for a year.
That was when I cancelled.


----------



## JA Fant

Nayan-

once you have had XM/Sirius, it is hard to imagine life w/o it!


----------



## Nayan

Oh so true!


----------



## Chris3mes1

what kind of deal does everyone get for a 2nd radio subscription?

I have a trial subscription for my new car and it ends next month, what they have been offering me already stinks. It was either 1$0-$15 a month additional.


----------



## Offsides

*$25 or $50*

Thanks AVS,


After reading this thread I was able to call and establish the $25 6-month SELECT "Trial"package. However, entering the NHL playoffs and New MLB season I found that I was missing a lot of games/ sports info as ESPN radio just wasn't cutting it. So I called back and upgraded to the $50 6-month ALL ACCESS "Trial" package. (Actually $65 after taxes and fees.)


If I lived closer to the city of Tampa I would just keep the SELECT package and listen to the games on AM or FM. But I am too far away to pick up those stations. Also, if the Tampa Bay Lightning were not in the playoffs and if I were not a really dedicated sports fan then I would just keep the $25 Select plan. As a matter of fact I will probably downgrade this to SELECT at the end of hockey season.


----------



## innuss

Just called 866 431-7474, said cancel & was put through to Joanna in customer service. I told her that I wanted to renew both radios (XMP3i & a 2014 KIA Soul) & I told her that I was interested in a 6 month all access plan for both radios for $50 plus tax & fees. She put me on hold for 2 minutes & said we can do one radio all access for $120 plus fees ( same deal I had this year). I asked her again about the 6 month plan for both radios & she said she could do that. So both radios ended up costing me $60 each so $120 overall plus the $2 invoice fee so I can pay by check. Took around 10 minutes overall & I'm very happy with the deal. Only downside is I have to call again in 6 months but today was so easy, I'll gladly do it again.


----------



## MrJames

Never realized you could haggle a subscription until reading this thread. I've been letting them automatically hit my credit card every year for full price. My renewal is coming up on 5/16 so I need to see what kind of deal I can get. I'm not paying the price they sent on my renewal. XM Select for one year they want $179.88 plus $25.00 royalty fee so $204.88 total. That's just for one radio in my car, no nav or streaming.


----------



## JA Fant

Yes, MrJames, the price quoted to you is entirely too much.
Let us know the "deal" that you receive. I have XM SELECT as well.


----------



## perfman

MrJames said:


> Never realized you could haggle a subscription until reading this thread. I've been letting them automatically hit my credit card every year for full price. My renewal is coming up on 5/16 so I need to see what kind of deal I can get. I'm not paying the price they sent on my renewal. XM Select for one year they want $179.88 plus $25.00 royalty fee so $204.88 total. That's just for one radio in my car, no nav or streaming.


 I have an old Polk tuner that was due for re-up yesterday, ended up with XM Select for 6 months/$25.00. Definitely don't wait to let your subscription expire to auto renewal!


----------



## jimbo88

Last month, I received my renewal notice for XM Select at $204.88 total due the first week of May. Just called 866-431-7474 this afternoon and selected the "cancel" option. I informed The Customer Service rep that I cannot afford to pay the automatic renewal rate and she promptly looked for other pricing options. She immediately came back with the same $89 12-month rate that I paid last year. No muss, no fuss; $99.73 total with royalty fee and good for another year. Thanks AVS Forum!


----------



## JA Fant

Way to go Jimbo88


----------



## mrfritz24

*$25 6 months*

$25 6 months- no streaming

I just called 888 601 6302 and told him I want to cancel. Too expensive.
Offer 1: $119.99 All access
Offer 2: $89.99
"Still too expensive. I'll stick with my Pandora One. Are there any other options before I cancel?"

Offer 3: $25- 6 months. You don't need any codes, just work down the list till you find what you want. Took about 5 min.


----------



## dealer6871

Well, for what it's worth my free BMW one year was up and the renewal rate was around $54.00 per quarter or over $200.00 per year. I balked and said I might just cancel and go with I-Heart radio. The rep then countered with a "promo" rate of $84.00 for one year before taxes and royalties. Figured why not and signed up for the year.


----------



## cesar123

Glad I found this thread. My subscription will be automatically renewed on 06/01 (or they wish!) for $54 and some pennies. Over $200 a year? Yeah, not happening.

When should I be calling them to cancel or discuss a better pricing? End of May is good enough?

Thanks!


----------



## chuckf1

cesar123 said:


> Glad I found this thread. My subscription will be automatically renewed on 06/01 (or they wish!) for $54 and some pennies. Over $200 a year? Yeah, not happening.
> 
> When should I be calling them to cancel or discuss a better pricing? End of May is good enough?
> 
> Thanks!


I usually call about a week or so, prior to auto-renewal, so late May sounds good.


----------



## cesar123

Great. Thanks!


----------



## MrJames

mrfritz24 said:


> $25 6 months- no streaming
> 
> I just called 888 601 6302 and told him I want to cancel. Too expensive.
> Offer 1: $119.99 All access
> Offer 2: $89.99
> "Still too expensive. I'll stick with my Pandora One. Are there any other options before I cancel?"
> 
> Offer 3: $25- 6 months. You don't need any codes, just work down the list till you find what you want. Took about 5 min.


I've been thinking about adding streaming. Does Offer 2 also include all access for $90 plus royalties?


----------



## garywlynch

Renewed today... (prices include fees)

Offered



Code:


Rate           Months   Per Month
$105.86        12       $8.82  (told them too much)
$53.27         6        $8.88  (told them this was no cheaper)
$29.30         5        $5.86  (took this one)


----------



## dtv757

I should have read first . everyone got great deals lol. I was offered all access with half off weather and traffic for $72 for 6 months


----------



## MrJames

Just renewed.

They offered 12 months for $89 plus fees and I declined. They then offered 5 months for $25 and I accepted. Totaled out to $29.81 after fees. It will recur at $43 for 3 months in October so I'll be making another call then. Call just saved me $175.


----------



## Rodney

Seems there are no discounts for Internet Radio listeners. I just called to say I wanted to cancel on my auto-renewal, as $204.88 is just too much.
The Listener Care operator told me that they only have discounts for radio subscribers, not for Internet only subscribers, so they gave me a cancellation confirmation # and I will not be auto-renewing.

Bummer. Not sure why they couldn't give me the same deal as others have received here.

-Rodney


----------



## STEELERSRULE

Rodney said:


> Seems there are no discounts for Internet Radio listeners. I just called to say I wanted to cancel on my auto-renewal, as $204.88 is just too much.
> The Listener Care operator told me that they only have discounts for radio subscribers, not for Internet only subscribers, so they gave me a cancellation confirmation # and I will not be auto-renewing.
> 
> Bummer. Not sure why they couldn't give me the same deal as others have received here.
> 
> -Rodney


That is a bummer. I have the APP only prepaid for a year($188/year), just to get rid of a bunch of Sirius Cash Cards which are non-refundable. I really only keep it for H Stern. Even if he resigns, $204+ for this garbage is WAY OVERPRICED.

You can get a full year of BOTH Netflix, and Amazon Prime for that. Or Netflix($108/year)+Pandora($55/year, plus sound that is 10,000 X better than SiriusXM), +HuluPlus($47/6 months) for nearly the same price as one year prepaid of the SiriusXM App!!!

When it is broken down that way, I would NEVER get SiriusXM. It is actually a Rip Off


----------



## emerson1

At the end of my new Chevy trial period they called me to re-subscribe. They offered $30 for 6 months. I probably could have gotten an extra $5 out of them.


----------



## Shadowed

STEELERSRULE said:


> That is a bummer. I have the APP only prepaid for a year($188/year), just to get rid of a bunch of Sirius Cash Cards which are non-refundable. I really only keep it for H Stern. Even if he resigns, $204+ for this garbage is WAY OVERPRICED.
> 
> You can get a full year of BOTH Netflix, and Amazon Prime for that. Or Netflix($108/year)+Pandora($55/year, plus sound that is 10,000 X better than SiriusXM), +HuluPlus($47/6 months) for nearly the same price as one year prepaid of the SiriusXM App!!!
> 
> When it is broken down that way, I would NEVER get SiriusXM. It is actually a Rip Off


You are comparing two different technologies. One is satellite based and the other is internet.


----------



## wallygator50

Just renewed my XM for my 2008 GMC. Took nine minutes to get it done. Don't want to mess with the six month plan. They renewed me at last years rate. $ 89.00 + 12.37 + 2.00 invoice = $103.37 I can live with that. In November my free year is up on our Dodge so we'll see how that goes. I believe I'll need the Select package to get my sports channels on that vehicle.


----------



## lloydjs2000

Can you get the promo rates through the chat? Or do you need to call?


----------



## bigrin

lloydjs2000 said:


> Can you get the promo rates through the chat? Or do you need to call?


Best to call. Just got off phone. Told them I wanted to cancel both radios (portable and car). They wanted to keep me, and gave me the promo of $54 for six months; less $10 for being long time customer = $44. (for each radio)for 6 mos. for Sirius All Access; with computer listening, Stern, Football, Nascar, golf, etc.) Have to call them in six months or they auto renew at very high prices. If you get an agent who won't play ball, hang up and call back.


----------



## STEELERSRULE

Shadowed said:


> You are comparing two different technologies. One is satellite based and the other is internet.


True. Good point. Still a RIP OFF though for over $204 for RADIO only. Just an Opinion.


----------



## STEELERSRULE

bigrin said:


> Best to call. Just got off phone. Told them I wanted to cancel both radios (portable and car). They wanted to keep me, and gave me the promo of $54 for six months; less $10 for being long time customer = $44. (for each radio)for 6 mos. for Sirius All Access; with computer listening, Stern, Football, Nascar, golf, etc.) Have to call them in six months or they auto renew at very high prices. If you get an agent who won't play ball, hang up and call back.


I have yet to come across an agent who would not "play ball" when I had a Stiletto.

They will offer EVERYTHING under the Sun to keep you when you cancel. I did the "cancelling" thing for well over 9 years. ZERO problems each year(prepaid 1/yr).

Always got the discount I wanted with ZERO issues. As long as you are talking about a CAR, or a SiriusXM Radio. Or Both.

Not the APP alone though. You(I am, at least) screwed there. Must pay full price as of 5/18/15.


----------



## JA Fant

Great to read about you guys getting excellent prices!


----------



## Chris3mes1

They offered me 6 months for $30 for SiriusXM select by e-mail, after my trial ended. Annoying part will be to call every 6 months to renew this rate


----------



## Fitmiss

Thanks for the info everyone. Based on the information I was able to secure 6 mos of Select for 25.00.


----------



## niembre

I also got the 6 months for $25 deal. Took about 15 minutes after threatening to cancel.






Fitmiss said:


> Thanks for the info everyone. Based on the information I was able to secure 6 mos of Select for 25.00.


----------



## bjbyers

*No luck with All access for $119*



mrfritz24 said:


> $25 6 months- no streaming
> 
> I just called 888 601 6302 and told him I want to cancel. Too expensive.
> Offer 1: $119.99 All access
> Offer 2: $89.99
> "Still too expensive. I'll stick with my Pandora One. Are there any other options before I cancel?"
> 
> Offer 3: $25- 6 months. You don't need any codes, just work down the list till you find what you want. Took about 5 min.


I tried to get All Access for $119 twice today but they wouldn't do it. My subscription expired several months ago and I was trying to get it re-actrivated, but not for $199/year and I don't want to have to call and cancel in a few months with their current 5-month promotion.


----------



## cesar123

Renewed my Select Subscription (I believe) for $23 and a few pennies for 5 months.

They wanted $54+ for 3 months and I said either cancel my subscription or gimme something cheaper. It worked. 

You *have* to call, though.


----------



## bjbyers

*Prices going up*



bjbyers said:


> I tried to get All Access for $119 twice today but they wouldn't do it. My subscription expired several months ago and I was trying to get it re-actrivated, but not for $199/year and I don't want to have to call and cancel in a few months with their current 5-month promotion.


After another attempt, I was able to get the $119 for one year of All Access (plus something like $21 for the new music royalty fee). I think they might be tightening up since I read on their website that all prices are going up on June 30th. That would explain why they are pushing shorter plans since after June 30 (http://www.siriusxm.com/2015rates/pricing).


----------



## winker12

I was unable to negotiate a new deal about 2 years ago. About a year ago, they had one of those preview weekends and I've been getting it free ever since then! Don't know what happened but I still don't listen to it that much.


----------



## djqwik

Just got 6 months ALL ACCESS plan which is all stations and streaming for $57 total including all taxes. They had already charged me for 3 months and just used what I paid already and changed it to 6 months and gave me $1.80 back.

.. Dave


----------



## pilotart

*Sirius/XM Price increases*

Effective June 30 there will be a $1 per month increase for each radio.

http://www.siriusxm.com/2015rates
Check the 'FAQ's on the link above.

I have just one radio on the $9.99 plus (30%) Fee and tax per month, so this amounts to a greater than 10% increase.

I sure can't get 10% on my money, so it was cost effective to renew as far ahead as I could at the current rate.

Back in 2006, when XM was in danger of bankruptcy, I had renewed for five years to lock in a good rate, with the risk that bankruptcy would have canceled the subscription.

See no such risk today, but three years is the maximum term offered, even tried to do it twice (for six years), but no-go.

So if you want a worthwhile saving for the next three years, renew before the end of June. Mine was set to auto-renew (quarterly) on August 5th, they gave me a $19.53 credit for the unused days left on old subscription and now my subscription runs through June 5th, 2018.

Cost was:


> Your Modified Subscription
> XM Mostly Music
> Subscription renews: 06/05/2018
> Plan: Three Year (renews every 36 months at then-current rates)
> Audio:
> XM Mostly Music
> $354.72
> Subtotal: $354.72
> U.S. Music Royalty Fee
> 49.31
> State Tax 37.05
> City Tax 21.09
> Credits/Adjustments -19.53
> Total: $442.64
> Please note: The pricing shown has been prorated to align with the billing date on your account.


Tax for me is Florida, if you have a cousin or other contact with an address in a lower tax state, you can use that to reduce/eliminate the tax, since it is cheaper to pay online anyway, I used to use a NC (contact address w/no tax) but then NC started taxing.
Art


----------



## totalownership

Well I gotta go through the ordeal again. Called them, they have a wait though so I opted for them to call me back.
EDIT: Renewed for the $89 yearly deal. I would have done the 5 month plan like you guys but I don't want to be bothered with it. I see a very VERY busy year of being on the phone alot in the future so I just don't want the hassle of having to call and go through the routine again.


----------



## Ergolad

*Not as Painless.*

OK, todays renewal for my 2013 Chevy Volt subscription was not as painless as it has been in the past. 

Prepared to cancel if they couldn't match my previous rates, I called 866-635-2349 and followed the prompts for cancellation. As usual, I was polite, reasonable, but firm. I reviewed previous pricing I had with the operator and said I would cancel if they couldn't do better, or at least match what I had. I also pointed out that my Travel Link services had been interrupted multiple times during the last 6 months (as such I'd been issued a small credit for the interruption to apply to my next subscription). 

Ultimately I was charged $36.75 through a convoluted method of discounts, that took advantage of prorating the 5 days I had left on my service and the service interruption credit I had. All said I got a great deal, but I would have preferred they hadn't used my credits to adjust the price. I wouldn't have cared if my radio hadn't had an entire feature set not working for a few months due to a recognized issue SiriusXM has had.

Honestly I couldn't even begin to tell you how they arrived at that final price, but I still think my previous pricing can work as a guideline for those trying to get the best deal.

My base rate for a 6 month deal has been calculated on the following:

XM Select 6 Month @ 24.99
SiriusXM Travel Link 6 Month @ 5.97
NavTraffic 6 Month @ 11.97
U.S. Music Royalty Fee @ 3.12
Total Charges = $46.05

Your mileage may very, but you might be able to bring that price down further by utilizing:



Phone Payment Discount @ -2.00
Or push for a One-Time Courtesy Credit of some kind.

Using these add'l methods, I'd gotten my previous renewal down to $34.05.

Finally, my honest disclaimer: I'm fully prepared to cancel my service. All the features are redundant in my car and the music selection, in my opinion, is not worth the premium pricing. I prefer my iPhone (WAZE, Pandora, Stitcher, Spotify, Rdio, Tunein, etc.), but if I can keep within this pricing range, I'm happy to pay that for the SiriusXM features.

Hope this helps!


----------



## mnhusker

*All Access renewal easy as pie*

Today is 7/8/15 and I have a radio that was set to renew on 7/12/15. I received a renewal notice to renew my Sirius XM All Access for a base price of $239.88 + royalty fee $33.34 for a total of $273.22. No way in hell I was going to pay that. So I called 1-866-431-7474 and was transferred after selecting to cancel. Talked to a live person (does anyone ever get someone who doesn't speak broken English? Hard to understand them.) and told her I got my renewal notice, told her the amount and said that's ridiculous. There's no way I could justify spending that so I need to cancel at of the renewal date or find me a better rate. She looked into my account for a few minutes came back and said good news, I can offer you the "promotional rate" we gave you last year which was $120.00 + fees. So I renewed my All Access at $144.73 all in cost versus the $273.22 on my renewal notice. Hardly any haggle this year. All told, it was about a 10 minute call. I really only listen to it for NASCAR radio and the live Major League Baseball games. Overall I was happy this time.


----------



## JA Fant

Welcome! mnhusker.


I bought a new GMC, so I will get the usual 3-6 months free XM/Sirius programming. I will post again once the free trial expires and tell you guys the renewal deal that I received.
Happy Listening!


----------



## LastButNotLeast

Thanks to the encouragement here, I called Sirius two days before the expiration of my 5 month promo and got a new 6 month promo for $30 total. 
It probably helped that, when they asked why I wouldn't renew, I complained that, since they got rid of Classical Pops, there was only one classical music channel, and I wasn't willing to pay a whole lot to listen to one station.
I am, however, willing to pay $5/month.
So if you're looking for a good excuse, use that one!
Michael


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

mnhusker said:


> Today is 7/8/15 and I have a radio that was set to renew on 7/12/15. I received a renewal notice to renew my Sirius XM All Access for a base price of $239.88 + royalty fee $33.34 for a total of $273.22. No way in hell I was going to pay that. So I called 1-866-431-7474 and was transferred after selecting to cancel. Talked to a live person (does anyone ever get someone who doesn't speak broken English? Hard to understand them.) and told her I got my renewal notice, told her the amount and said that's ridiculous. There's no way I could justify spending that so I need to cancel at of the renewal date or find me a better rate. She looked into my account for a few minutes came back and said good news, I can offer you the "promotional rate" we gave you last year which was $120.00 + fees. So I renewed my All Access at $144.73 all in cost versus the $273.22 on my renewal notice. Hardly any haggle this year. All told, it was about a 10 minute call. I really only listen to it for NASCAR radio and the live Major League Baseball games. Overall I was happy this time.


Go Big Red


----------



## WWIII

This is about my 5th renewal by phone. Called 888 601 6302 and got straight through to an operator. Said I did not want to renew at full price. He looked up my account (currently on 5 month $25.00 plans). He said he could give me a 6 month $25.00 plan for both radios. Total was $29.82 each for 6 months Select Package. No hassle, no threatening to cancel. Very smooth. Took less than 5 minutes. I don't know if it was that I called on a Sunday or what. Best experience I have ever had with them.


----------



## DoctorNurse

I've used info on this site to renew with XM Select for an all-in price of $96 and $99 in 2013 and 2014, respectively. Was billed for this year's renewal at an all-in price of $208, which wasn't happening.

I called today and was immediately connected with a representative. Gave him the spiel about how I don't need XM and am ready to cancel unless I can get a really great deal. He immediately offered me an all-in price of $101 per year (that's crediting me the $2 invoice fee at my request) for XM Select. No haggling, other than the invoice fee.

I then asked about the All Access plan since I've never tried XM online. All-in price of $124 and change (again, with the invoice fee credit). 

I'll be sending in a check for the balance due, so I'm not worried about renewing at the higher rate. When I don't get a good deal, I'll cancel. I honestly only listen to a couple of channels anyway, and I could easily stream them.

The rep was super-friendly and easy to deal with. Total time in the call was under 10 minutes.


----------



## Robisan

WWIII said:


> This is about my 5th renewal by phone. Called 888 601 6302 and got straight through to an operator. Said I did not want to renew at full price. He looked up my account (currently on 5 month $25.00 plans). He said he could give me a 6 month $25.00 plan for both radios. Total was $29.82 each for 6 months Select Package. No hassle, no threatening to cancel. Very smooth. Took less than 5 minutes. I don't know if it was that I called on a Sunday or what. Best experience I have ever had with them.


+1 Worked exactly the same for me today. First time I haven't had to haggle them down to the 5/$25 plan.


----------



## risk235

DoctorNurse said:


> I've used info on this site to renew with XM Select for an all-in price of $96 and $99 in 2013 and 2014, respectively. Was billed for this year's renewal at an all-in price of $208, which wasn't happening.
> 
> I called today and was immediately connected with a representative. Gave him the spiel about how I don't need XM and am ready to cancel unless I can get a really great deal. He immediately offered me an all-in price of $101 per year (that's crediting me the $2 invoice fee at my request) for XM Select. No haggling, other than the invoice fee.
> 
> I then asked about the All Access plan since I've never tried XM online. All-in price of $124 and change (again, with the invoice fee credit).
> 
> I'll be sending in a check for the balance due, so I'm not worried about renewing at the higher rate. When I don't get a good deal, I'll cancel. I honestly only listen to a couple of channels anyway, and I could easily stream them.
> 
> The rep was super-friendly and easy to deal with. Total time in the call was under 10 minutes.


So is that for 1 year? I just bought a Silverado and it comes with a 3 month trial. I would like to get All Access since I like to use the On Demand on the app for some talk shows that I can't listen live. Just trying to see what's the best promo for All Access.


----------



## amnlupiano

Just renewed...I called the 1-866-635-2349 number. I told them, before I cancel, I would like to see if they have any specials. For reference, I had a 6-month special on an XM Select plan at $25 (before tax and fees) and a Sirius All Access 6-month plan at $49.99 (before tax and fees). Both were set to expire on 8/1/15.


I called today, and stated I would consider renewing if the same rates applied. They agreed, easily too I might add.

So, I renewed at the same rates for both vehicles: 6-month Sirius All Access at $49.99 (before fees and taxes), which includes Internet Radio access, and 6-month XM Select at $25.00 (before fees and taxes)

Easy as pie...for a change! Good luck all.


----------



## yysenhimer

amnlupiano said:


> Just renewed...I called the 1-866-635-2349 number.
> So, I renewed at the same rates for both vehicles: 6-month Sirius All Access at $49.99 (before fees and taxes), which includes Internet Radio access, and 6-month XM Select at $25.00 (before fees and taxes)


This info was very helpful, I just got the same deal. $85.40 including taxes for 6 months for Select on 1 and All access on the other (less than half of what they originally offered). One suggestion to everyone else is to call before your subscription ends. Otherwise there will be a balance on the account (that they will waive) and it becomes very confusing with all of the numbers they throw out at you, especially with multiple 
subscriptions.


----------



## aalflyguy

Spent over 30 minutes talking to agent after 2 previous calls ended with no results for the same previous deal of $25/6 mos. Best deal that was offered on 1 of the previous calls was $10.99 per mo. In any case, had a lot in common with final agent, so, we talked and talked or he did. Finally got to the discussion about discount pricing and he had no problem giving me $25 for 6 month deal. Have 2 cars with Sirius with different account nos and expiration dates. He combined the 2 cars into 1 acct no and renewed both with credit for unused time at the $25/6 mos deal on each car.


----------



## Floski

*Got What I Was Aiming For*

Called a few nights ago to see what they would do for me, and the agent seemed okay to let me go without a fight. I intentionally didn't push for discounts, but instead did this as a foundation for the future. Next day I got a survey request and ripped them a little (not terribly, but enough to get my point across).

Yesterday, Bill called and we spoke. Early on, he went ahead and offered me $89/year, and I told him that that was just what I was going to ask for. I know this is a business, and I ain't out to gouge them ridiculously. 

So, I happily walked away with two (one for each car) yearly rates of $89, which totaled around $218 total.

I'm pretty pleased, considering.


----------



## soridic

aalflyguy said:


> Spent over 30 minutes talking to agent after 2 previous calls ended with no results for the same previous deal of $25/6 mos. Best deal that was offered on 1 of the previous calls was $10.99 per mo. In any case, had a lot in common with final agent, so, we talked and talked or he did. Finally got to the discussion about discount pricing and he had no problem giving me $25 for 6 month deal. Have 2 cars with Sirius with different account nos and expiration dates. He combined the 2 cars into 1 acct no and renewed both with credit for unused time at the $25/6 mos deal on each car.


$25/6 is the way I go... asked for it twice and gotten it twice. I do always request invoice and mail a check, instead of giving a credit card for them to auto renew.


----------



## pucks98

$25/6 is great, but what level subscription are you getting? All Access or Select?


----------



## lintball

soridic said:


> $25/6 is the way I go... asked for it twice and gotten it twice. I do always request invoice and mail a check, instead of giving a credit card for them to auto renew.


This is great advice about the invoice. thank you.




> $25/6 is great, but what level subscription are you getting? All Access or Select?


I have the same question. My one year is up. I love a few stations enough to get me to re-sub. But I also use it on sonos quite a bit, so i need streaming/all access.


----------



## JA Fant

Yes, what is the difference between XM select & All Access ?


----------



## andyross63

All Access adds Internet streaming and some extra channels.
http://www.siriusxm.com/ourmostpopularpackages

Interesting on that page where the All Access has a blue 'Get' button, and the others are gray, to make it look like they are not available. More SiriusXM mind games.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

Free trial now (8/26 - 9/8), 60 channels, 2 weeks:
http://www.siriusxm.com/sxmlp315d?s...utm_term=sem_Exact Match_sirius+xm+free+trial


----------



## rjennings

*Got my discount right away! Very Happy!!!*

My auto-renewal todaywas $284.40 but I called 866-635-2349 & asked why my renewal was nearly twiceas much. The rep informed me that last year I had special promotions. She saidshould could check with customer care to see what promotions were available.After about 10 minutes she came back & said my new total would be $161.77 for theyear with the discounts but she could talk to her manager for an additional $20discount, which I said please do. After another 5+ minutes she came back &said she was able to get even more discounts & the total after taxes for 1year with Select, Travel Link, & Traffic would be $129.00, a savings of $155.40! Very happy!!!


Oh, make sure you never have a credit card on file with XM or you will only get a credit on your account. They charge you a $2 fee for a paper invoice but it is worth it.


----------



## JA Fant

Welcome! rjennings


----------



## aforlano

*Well, that was painless*

I just signed up - first time ever - for SiriusXM service. I fought it for years and years but finally broke down after putting a new head unit in my car. I just told them I just got a new radio and wanted the 6 month for $25 Select plan. She said no problem and signed me right up. $32 after taxes and fees for 6 months - I can live with that!


----------



## mccoady

Maybe not the place to post but regular threads don't get much activity. I'm new to SiriusXM in fact I haven't signed up yet. I just bought a SiriusXM SXV300V1 tuner to plug into my JVC head unit and it says it comes with a 3 month free trial of All Access. My questions:

1. Do I understand correctly that to take advantage of this free trial they will require me to sign up for another 3 months of All Access? So basically I would be paying $20 +taxes & fees ($24) for those 3 months or $72 for the 6 months?

2. Would I be better served to skip the 3 month free trial and just call saying I'm a new user and wanted a good deal on All Access or would it even be as good as the $72 for 6 months?

3. When I sign up for All Access will I be getting the Sirius, XM, or SiriusXM package? Can I sign up for the wrong one for my radio/tuner not sure which it gets?

4. If I understand correctly All Access comes with the Internet Streaming package. Since All Access includes the NFL games can you get them via Internet Streaming? Can someone verify this?


----------



## kevin j

As far as number 4 is concerned yes to the NFL games on the stream and app.


----------



## mccoady

Thanks I just jumped in and did it even though wasn't sure what to expect. Got the 6 months for $50 was about $10 cheaper than the 3 free months promo. I heard all the stories about the poor sound quality and it's certainly lacking. Maybe it will improve over time the internet sounds really good though.


----------



## mbraun61

In the past I had called them and was repeatedly able to get the 5 mo. for $25 deal. Not All Access unfortunately. This last time they balked. So I cancelled. Low and behold (and not surprising) I got a letter from them a couple weeks later with the same deal and free activation.


----------



## nogods

I received the 3-month trial with the lease of a new car which expires next week. Sirius called last week but didn't have an All Access offer which is what I want for listening to NFL games on my mobile phone as well as comedy channels while driving.

After reading this forum today, I tried the 855-779-4967 number but could not get a deal for the all access. The rep who sounded like he was in the United States said there were no deals for the all access.

I looked through the numerous emails I have received the last couple of weeks and found one that stated that for just $20 for 6 months I could get 140 channels including NFL games and nascar - neither of which are included in the select service. But no mention of internet access, however, when I clicked on the "see channel lineup" link it showed all channels including the ones for online only. BUT, the fine print at the bottom of the email said the deal was for a select service, not all access, so there was obviously some error. 

And most importantly the number to call was 866-619-7474. 

I called that number and inquired about the six-month deal for $20. The rep had a very heavy foreign accent and said she was not aware of any such offer. She said the radio ID and the account number on that offer was from a trial subscription I had several years ago and must of been regenerated for emailing offers due to my lease of a car with a three month trial subscription.

She could not find a $20 six-month all access package but she did offer me six months All Access package including online access for $56 total (including taxes and fees). She said the renewal price at the end of six months would be 130 something dollars.

For $56 that will get me through the football season and if I can't get a renewal that offer in March I probably won't renew.


----------



## STEELERSRULE

It is beginning to look like SiriusXM is offering deals that are not ALL ACCESS anymore, unless you pay more, which is obvious.

I only have the SiriusXM APP. I used to have a Stilletto 100, and got ALL ACCESS(which included the app) for just under $100/yr.

But since I have the APP by itself(I sold the Stiletto 100) there are NO DEALS for that, and there are NO NFL GAMES for the APP by itself which is CR*P IMHO. 

I think I have had it with SiriusXM. Whether Stern resigns with them or not, I think I am out as of sometime next year.

They are cutting too many corners. I can see it now. Stern Re-ups with them, only to be NOT AVAILABLE for APP alone subs, which is where this seems to be going.

Then they can really kiss my AS*. Would not shock me if that happened.


----------



## Mobius_570

I have been playing the cancel game with them for over 3 years now. I have the Sirius tuner (Howard included), but don't have All Access, but I call and cancel every 5 months and they offer me another 5 months for $30. What sucks though, is my wife's vehicle has the XM tuner, and we can't make her an add on to my subscription because of their dumb rules, so we do the same with her account. A friend of mine held out after they offered them a $30 5 month sub, and got them to a $15 for the year sub. I'm going to have to try that when my next renewal is up.


----------



## glassi

I called 888-601-6302 and told him I wanted to take care of my subscription before it auto-renews. (my re-newal date is 10/6)
I was on the $89 a year plan for the past year and the price would have nearly doubled if I let it auto-renew.
The rep looked up my account and offered a $99 a year deal. I said I just couldn't afford it and asked if they had a better plan.
She offered me 5 months for $25. I asked for a longer plan and she gave me 6 months for $30 which I took.

I asked to have my credit card removed from their system which was no problem. I will now receive a bill by mail which I can pay by check or go online and pay.

I will have to call again in 6 months which stinks a little, but getting rid of the auto-renewal is great. The whole process took 5 minutes.


----------



## aaCharley

*Information here sure helped*

Thanks for keeping this information current. I just renewed on the $29 for six months. Nice savings when renewing two vehicle radios.


I was transferred to the 888-601-6296. Told the US fellow that I could not pay the bill rate but would renew two vehicles on the six month plan. He gave me the deal and we were finished in less than 10 minutes.


He also gave me the number to call if I wanted to cancel in the future. That is 899-635-2394. I have a reminder to call that number before March 24, 2016 to see what the deal is then. hope the people here will keep the current deals and prices updated for us all.


----------



## Chilltown

Thanks for the update...just the information I was looking for!


----------



## jcamm1966

Mobius_570 said:


> I have been playing the cancel game with them for over 3 years now. I have the Sirius tuner (Howard included), but don't have All Access, but I call and cancel every 5 months and they offer me another 5 months for $30. What sucks though, is my wife's vehicle has the XM tuner, and we can't make her an add on to my subscription because of their dumb rules, so we do the same with her account. A friend of mine held out after they offered them a $30 5 month sub, and got them to a $15 for the year sub. I'm going to have to try that when my next renewal is up.


I have a sirrus tuner in work ytuck and a XM in car and they are both linked to same acct, I do the 5 month cancel dance every time too and get the 30 deal also


----------



## jcamm1966

mbraun61 said:


> In the past I had called them and was repeatedly able to get the 5 mo. for $25 deal. Not All Access unfortunately. This last time they balked. So I cancelled. Low and behold (and not surprising) I got a letter from them a couple weeks later with the same deal and free activation.


I wonder who many subs would cancel if Howard leaves at years end (His contract is up) hope he renews since he in no longer doing AGT.


----------



## grinder85muc

Thanks for the information!

I was able to get All-Access for $60 (after fees and taxes) for 6 months for both mine and a relatives account by calling 888.601.6302.


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

jcamm1966 said:


> I wonder who many subs would cancel if Howard leaves at years end (His contract is up) hope he renews since he in no longer doing AGT.


Many would leave....


----------



## re5513

Robisan said:


> +1 Worked exactly the same for me today. First time I haven't had to haggle them down to the 5/$25 plan.


I called to renew/cancel today. Promo price was $36 per radio (I have two). I initially told them (after their counter offer was presented), that I would do the deal IFF the deal would be for both radios COMBINED. Initially they agreed to do this. When the deal details were finally communicated it was pretty clear that the deal of two radios for the price of one was not going to be honored. Five months ago I had the same misunderstanding but was able to negotiate them to give me a credit for the full amount of the cost of the second radio. This time, the person speaking in broken english had no motivation to accept her mistake (or misdirection) and honor the deal she agreed to. We had a polite conversation but ultimately I chose to cancel the sub. I'll probably call back in a month or two or three to the number to reactivate a dead radio.

I used to think they would do anything to keep an account active. Now I'm not so sure. I can't imagine this is a healthy business given the competition with streaming services via a smartphone, which are higher in audio quality by far.


----------



## STEELERSRULE

re5513 said:


> I called to renew/cancel today. Promo price was $36 per radio (I have two). I initially told them (after their counter offer was presented), that I would do the deal IFF the deal would be for both radios COMBINED. Initially they agreed to do this. When the deal details were finally communicated it was pretty clear that the deal of two radios for the price of one was not going to be honored. Five months ago I had the same misunderstanding but was able to negotiate them to give me a credit for the full amount of the cost of the second radio. This time, the person speaking in broken english had no motivation to accept her mistake (or misdirection) and honor the deal she agreed to. We had a polite conversation but ultimately I chose to cancel the sub. I'll probably call back in a month or two or three to the number to reactivate a dead radio.
> 
> I used to think they would do anything to keep an account active. Now I'm not so sure. I can't imagine this is a healthy business given the competition with streaming services via a smartphone, which are higher in audio quality by far.


I ran into this SAME THING over 10 months ago. They really do not want to deal anymore. 

Especially on the APP(no radios) by itself. That is a 100% no go. FULL PRICE for that sucker, and they can "drop ensie DEAD" for all I care.

Still no decision from H. Stern yet, and time is evaporating QUICKLY. My guess is no deal by Thanksgiving, he will be gone. 

He would have too be.


----------



## innuss

Just called the above # & renewed my 2014 KIA Soul & my Xmp3i portable on the all access plan for $50 for 6 months plus etc. Total for both radios was around $115. I asked them for the same promotion that I had gotten before, the CSR asked if I was prepared to cancel & I said yes & then he said he needed to talk to his supervisor to see if the same deal was applicable, which it was. Took around 10 minutes.


----------



## JA Fant

Thanks! for sharing. The current deal is 5 months unlimited access for $30 + fees


----------



## andyross63

JA Fant said:


> Thanks! for sharing. The current deal is 5 months unlimited access for $30 + fees


Given the way companies do fees these days, I assume that your total is probably around $200???


----------



## andyross63

Can you get good deals for a Mostly Music subscription, or do you get a better deal with the normal Select? I only have one car with Sirius.


----------



## ss3740

andyross63 said:


> Can you get good deals for a Mostly Music subscription, or do you get a better deal with the normal Select? I only have one car with Sirius.



I'm wondering too. My mostly music is just about up, my card expired on them, and they are calling and sending me consistent letters ...I'm thinking of just letting it expire and then deal ... What is a 'Good' deal on this ?


----------



## JA Fant

Yes, let your subscription expire- then you will have a vantage point on the renewal.


----------



## andyross63

My card had expired, but they still were able to charge it. Some banks may be a bit looser on repeating charges to an 'expired' card.


----------



## STEELERSRULE

andyross63 said:


> My card had expired, but they still were able to charge it. Some banks may be a bit looser on repeating charges to an 'expired' card.


Unfortunately, a lot of people make this mistake. SIRIUSXM will continue to charge anything you have on file, as long as they can, until you CALL AND CANCEL SERVICE.

This is the only way to avoid the RE-UP of your sub. You MUST call and cancel. Just don't let your sub EXPIRE, because it NEVER EVER WILL according to SIRIUSXM rules.

This is another warning to people to CANCEL their account, and do not just let it "expire" becasue you will be in for a rude awakening.


----------



## 7lords

aaCharley said:


> He also gave me the number to call if I wanted to cancel in the future. That is *899*-635-2394. I have a reminder to call that number before March 24, 2016 to see what the deal is then. hope the people here will keep the current deals and prices updated for us all.


The number I called is actually *866*-635-2349

Just called today since my Select 6month/$25 is about to expire (and I was really going to cancel without a great All Access deal) and got All Access for 6 months/$30 after the rep went to talk to a "supervisor" and came back with a $20 credit towards the 6 month/$50 All Access offer.


----------



## JGM

STEELERSRULE said:


> Unfortunately, a lot of people make this mistake. SIRIUSXM will continue to charge anything you have on file, as long as they can, until you CALL AND CANCEL SERVICE.
> 
> This is the only way to avoid the RE-UP of your sub. You MUST call and cancel. Just don't let your sub EXPIRE, because it NEVER EVER WILL according to SIRIUSXM rules.
> 
> This is another warning to people to CANCEL their account, and do not just let it "expire" becasue you will be in for a rude awakening.


This is a bit different vs. how it has been for me. They do make you agree that your subscription will "renew" automatically unless you cancel. HOWEVER they cannot automatically charge any card unless you have authorized it. Now, the "fine print" they read you when you pay or renew includes language that they will charge your card when the subscription ends, but you can easily refuse that part of the agreement. Just tell them you will only authorize a one-time charge and no future charges, you can also request that they not keep your charge information, for whatever that might be worth. I've done this 3 years in a row and they have never attempted a charge. 

They have continued the service for several months each time, sending "past due" bills along the way. This actually works to your advantage, as when you do negotiate a renewal you can have them "start over" from the current day, thus those billed months become a bonus.


----------



## Chris3mes1

7lords said:


> The number I called is actually *866*-635-2394
> 
> Just called today since my Select 6month/$25 is about to expire (and I was really going to cancel without a great All Access deal) and got All Access for 6 months/$30 after the rep went to talk to a "supervisor" and came back with a $20 credit towards the 6 month/$50 All Access offer.


select 6 month/$25 expired for me also. Was offered 12 month all access for $100
Eventually got 5 months for $25 for Select, guess I should have held out a little longer!
I have not refreshed my signal in my car so I go get all acess.


----------



## thebeeguy

Free preview is currently going on until December 2nd.


----------



## ptgptg

7lords said:


> The number I called is actually *866*-635-2394
> 
> Just called today since my Select 6month/$25 is about to expire (and I was really going to cancel without a great All Access deal) and got All Access for 6 months/$30 after the rep went to talk to a "supervisor" and came back with a $20 credit towards the 6 month/$50 All Access offer.


The number above seems to be a fax number. I called to cancel and they game me select for 6 months for $30.58 taxes and fees included and no invoice fee ($2) since I get it by email! I will pay it as soon as the confirmation comes in and then I have no credit card on file they can renew with. At $30/six months, it is worthwhile.

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## MillerDuck

ptgptg said:


> The number above seems to be a fax number. I called to cancel and they game me select for 6 months for $30.58 taxes and fees included and no invoice fee ($2) since I get it by email! I will pay it as soon as the confirmation comes in and then I have no credit card on file they can renew with. At $30/six months, it is worthwhile.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving.


So what is the best number to call for a cancel / offer deal?

MD


----------



## JA Fant

Keep the rest of us posted!


----------



## Delingar

I called in to renew. Initially they offered standard rates. Then I mentioned, I heard about getting All Access for $30/6 months. Put on hold, "let me check something", etc, she comes back and says she can do $50 for 6 months. I ask for a longer term, and was offered 12 months for $120. I asked for 12 months for 100 and she said she couldn't do that--"the system sets the offers, not me." Told me a supervisior wouldn't be able to do anything either. Then said she'd do 6 months for $50 and put a "note" on my account so it could renew at that rate, which I didn't believe. Kept pushing 12 for 100 and she wouldn't budge so I told them to cancel. 

Will see if I get any offers between now and my expiration in Mid January....


----------



## Appraise-it

I've been stalking this forum for a while and now I just wanted to write to say "Thanks. I was coming up on the end of a 3-month subscription for SiriusXM ALL Access trail next week. After reading this forum, I called and stated I wanted their best deal on an All-Access Plan, not the "Select". The rep immediately offered the $50/6 month plan. It really was too easy. Yeah, I know they have my CC now, but I don't care...they don't know who they're dealing with. My calendar is plastered with "Sirius Cancellation" 5 1/2 months from now. I'm also the type that has never gotten screwed on a rebate or any other "Deal". I follow instructions to a tee and have no problem with cancelling and going thru this again later. Without this forum, I never would have thought to try and get THAT kind of deal off a $240/year retail deal. Thanks again.


----------



## Decepticon07

Stern re-upped which is nice but what prevents me from going back to their service is that I am too lazy to get on the phone and cancel. Sort of the same reason Stern re-upped, he is too lazy to go anywhere else. I wish they would let us have the option of canceling through their website but I guess they make too much money from people who leave their cards on file.


----------



## twikoff

i regularly renew my 6 mo for 25 plan.. had one rep call my bluff on cancelling, so i hung up and called back.. no issues the 2nd time

my question....
my wife wants internet streaming... and Im thinking about adding the traffic, to improve the nav on my hyundai sonata..
anyone know the best way to handle adding streaming and traffic?
i have 3 radios.. all on the 6/25 plan


----------



## ss3740

I let mine run out .. It was "mostly music" I think .. It expired in November and they just shut it off last week. They have called and E- Mailed relentlessly ... My CC had some type of Fraud alert on it so the CC company sent me a new card with different #'s and cancelled the # Sirius had on file ... They were stuck ! .. So what is the difference between "all excess" and "select" I have been reading you talking about ..And what is the difference between those two and mostly music ? 
What kind of deals can I get them too on mostly music ? 


Thanks


----------



## andyross63

All Access is everything. It's Select + Internet, plus a few extra sports channels (MLB, NBA, NHL, Golf). Mostly Music removes the sports, comedy, Howard Stern, artist dedicated channels, and many of the news channels, compared with Select. (Personally, "B.B. King's Bluesville" was the only Select channel I was occasionally listening to, so I dropped to Mostly Music, despite losing that one channel.)
http://www.siriusxm.com/ourmostpopularpackages
http://www.siriusxm.com/channellineup/
The above has links to the package channel lineups. Not sure if there is a master lineup grid with all the packages shown with marks as to what is included in each, all shown at the same time.


----------



## ss3740

andyross63 said:


> All Access is everything. It's Select + Internet, plus a few extra sports channels (MLB, NBA, NHL, Golf). Mostly Music removes the sports, comedy, Howard Stern, artist dedicated channels, and many of the news channels, compared with Select. (Personally, "B.B. King's Bluesville" was the only Select channel I was occasionally listening to, so I dropped to Mostly Music, despite losing that one channel.)
> http://www.siriusxm.com/ourmostpopularpackages
> http://www.siriusxm.com/channellineup/
> The above has links to the package channel lineups. Not sure if there is a master lineup grid with all the packages shown with marks as to what is included in each, all shown at the same time.



Ok thanks .. how much are you guys paying for mostly Music .. ( A year)


----------



## Chris3mes1

Just received a letter from SiriusXM about my automatic renewal for my all access account for my Onyx Plus radio.
They raised my yearly rate to $240 a year plus royalties to make it $275 a year!!

So I have a reminder in my phone to call to cancel and workout a deal right before it expires.

I was paying $199 a year for the past 2 years. Plus I have an account for my car which is $25 for 5 months. So I always have to call to renegotiate that one also.


----------



## Ergolad

*Well, THAT was NOT as PAINLESS as it has been….*

So, my SiriusXM renewals seem to be getting progressively more challenging for my 2013 Volt with Travel Link & NavTraffic.

As usual I called 866-635-2349 and followed the prompts for cancellation. I was polite, reasonable, but firm with Raphael, the rep I spoke to. Maybe I projected, but right off the bat I could tell from his tone that he wasn't going to make it easy for me. He reminded me of a financial advisor offering such a complex investment product that, when it was all said and done, you had no idea what the heck you'd just agreed to. 

I stopped him and tried to steer him back towards simplicity. I reviewed previous pricing I'd had and said I would cancel if they couldn't do better, or at least match it. (Since I completed my initial trial, I've paid near, or sometimes significantly less than, $50/6 months.) Again he provided me with an explanation of what he could offer that was SO convoluted I finally insisted on speaking to a supervisor. Initially he refused, saying he hadn't had an opportunity to fully explain the offer. I cut him short, told him I was hearing his explanations, but for the life of me couldn't understand how he was coming to the numbers he was reaching. Again he insisted he'd not fully explained the offer. Frustrated I reminded him that "the customer is asking to speak to a supervisor."

After a long hold, I was connected with Raphael's supervisor. I explained the situation and my experience thus far. Without hesitation he offered to match my previous offer with a slight increase to the Royalty fees. And surprisingly, though my previous offer had expired over a week ago, they didn't charge me the usual prorated fee (at the full rate). I thanked him for that, along with making the process clear and transparent.

XM Select 6 Month @ 24.99
SiriusXM Travel Link 6 Month @ 5.97
NavTraffic 6 Month @ 11.97
U.S. Music Royalty Fee @ 3.47
Phone Payment Discount @ -2.00
*Total Charges = $43.70*

And just like that it was done.

FYI: I _always _try to arrange a longer term subscription, but to date, they _still _have not been able to beat their 6 month subscription offers.

Finally, my honest disclaimer: I'm fully prepared to cancel my service. All the features are redundant in my car and the music selection, in my opinion, is not worth the premium pricing. I prefer my iPhone (WAZE, Pandora, Stitcher, Spotify, Rdio, Tunein, etc.), but if I can keep within this pricing range, I'm happy to pay that for the SiriusXM features.

Hope this helps!


----------



## JA Fant

Happy New Year!

XM select is 6months/$30-


----------



## mylan

JA Fant said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> XM select is 6months/$30-


It is but then it reverts to regular rates, my free trial is up soon and was offered that but if you go 12 months it is $99 plus royalty and fees and comes to $112.76. Anybody get anything better than that?

Also my wife's free trial is up and I chatted with an agent who said they couldn't bundle us both together.


----------



## tegelad

In case you are on the other side of the spectrum, and don't care about the cost .... a three-year multi-radio for the second to infinite radio is $15.65/month if you include the royalties. The breakdown is the 19.99 all-access becomes 14.99 for multi-radio, and then you only have to pay for 33 months instead of 36 months. Royalties clock in at roughly at $1.90/month.

I work in a heavily IP oriented fields (high-tech), and I listen to alot of music when I work, rest etc, so I can't justify the bad karma and lack of choices if I went free "or builtup" pod-casts. Pandora gets pretty repetitive after a while, and never felt the urge to jump to spotify or others.

+-ADT


----------



## JA Fant

Thanks! for sharing- mylan


----------



## lakers4sho

Hi all, I was able to negotiate some time ago for the 6/25 deal for one car. But I recently purchased a new vehicle, and the Sirius radio trial is about to run out. How much should I be paying if I am to combine both cars under one account?


----------



## gboshell

Has anyone been able to get a multi unit deal with both sirius and xm receivers? Paying a premium for Howard on one receiver and not on the others is aggravating to say the least. It is SiriusXM, right? One new company, not two separate companies.


----------



## ss3740

Just went with Select 5 months @ 24.49 and NOT renewable ... I had to really push to make sure it was "non" automatic- renewal ...


----------



## pixieelf

Just went through the renewal process. I originally had the 6mnths Select deal for $25.
Usual cancellation request due to cost, then was offered...

$99 for 12 months. "Nope, too expensive"

$49 for 6 months. "Umm.. that literally is the same cost over time!"

$25 for 5 months. "Ok, I'll go with it"

Maybe could have got more out of it, but couldn't be bothered to push.
And finally, to quote the person about 8 posts above me...

"my honest disclaimer: I'm fully prepared to cancel my service. All the features are redundant in my car and the music selection, in my opinion, is not worth the premium pricing. I prefer my iPhone (WAZE, Pandora, Stitcher, Spotify, Rdio, Tunein, etc.), but if I can keep within this pricing range, I'm happy to pay that for the SiriusXM features."


----------



## LensClock

Since my 6-month promo rate was about to expire, I called SiriusXM today and got "Britney".
She said the best she could do is $14.99/month for first unit and $9.99/month for an additional unit.
I then gave her my usual speech (similar to what "pixieelf" said in his post above): 

"Well, if that is the best you can do, I'll have to consider cancelling one or both units, since Spotify is giving me roughly the same music. Can you speak to your supervisor, or check your computer one more time to see if there's some sort of deal you can give me, similar to the one I've enjoyed for the past 6 months?"

She put me on hold, and even though I asked HER to talk to her supervisor, she put ME on the line with her supervisor, "Christian". 
I could tell immediately from the sound of her voice that she was going to be a hard sell. 
I gave Christian the same speech, and she wouldn't have any of it!
She kept on saying "that promotional price is only good for 6 months, and then it renews for the current (i.e., full) price". 
I told her "you leave me with me no choice but to cancel one or more of my units, is that really what you and your bosses want?" and she still would not budge, and so I asked her to transfer me to the cancellation department. 

I hung up because I was not yet ready to give up, but I WILL cancel one or both units in the next week, if I don't get some better deal! 
On March 11th I got an email from SiriusXM that they are raising their rates $1 per month, so maybe they are under some pressure to raise revenues and are not giving out those 6-months-for-~$28 promo rates much anymore. 

I hope to hear back soon from more AVSForum members with their recent experiences, so I am better-equipped the next time I call them.
(But if you get Britney or Christian, hang up and start again!)

FYI- according to their web page, the cancellation phone number is 866.635.5020. 
I called a different number earlier today (possibly customer service/accounts) and maybe that is why I got all that push back.
From what I hear, only by requesting to cancel do they open the magic box of bargains.


----------



## stevew24963

I had a horrible experience recently with Sirius.My father had Sirius with his Ford Escape.I signed up for a 6month plan to get it on a second device,my laptop,so my father could listen at home.My father passed and I canceled the second device plan,sold his Escape and that was that.Two years later,this past December, a week before Christmas,I check my account and find a $496 charge for a 2 year renewal fee.I call Sirius,and after 3 1/2 on the phone they agree to refund the money.My question,why did they use my card for the Escape account that was on my fathers card that was terminated after he passed? I had to cancel my card,and get a new one and a month later they send an e-mail telling me they can't renew the account because the cancelled card is not valid. Another phone call,yada,yada,yada.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

I just got an offer in the mail to renew at $20 for the first 5 months of a Select package subscription.
Phone number on the offer is 1-855-534-3995.
I'm waiting for another month so I'll have it over the summer.
Michael


----------



## perfman

mylan said:


> It is but then it reverts to regular rates, my free trial is up soon and was offered that but if you go 12 months it is $99 plus royalty and fees and comes to $112.76. Anybody get anything better than that?
> 
> Also my wife's free trial is up and I chatted with an agent who said they couldn't bundle us both together.


Just re-upped my truck radio again, got same price: 1 year of all access for a total of $136.18 which includes all taxes and royalties. It's worth it to me to only deal with this once a year.


----------



## Shadowed

mylan said:


> I chatted with an agent who said they couldn't bundle us both together.


I believe you can add the radio serial number to your account...?


----------



## wrj47

Just renewed my cars subscription one for 12 mos. all access for special pricing $119.00, and the select plan for my other car for 6 mos. at "special" pricing of $36.08. Subscription includes XM select, NavWeather,Traffic, and Travel Link. I had to make 2 phone calls as the first person and supervisor told me I could not renew at special pricing. Ha! The second agent gave me the special pricing information. I also renewed my NavTraffic and Travel Link for $36.00 for 12 mos. I also request an invoice and have the invoice fee waived as I pay by check. This way I do not have to deal with the hassle of credit card charging if I forget to revew before the subscription runs out. I've been renewing internet access previously for 6 mos., but it is cheaper to do the all access plan for 12 mos.. 

BTW they did offer a 6 mos. all access plan for $49.99 and a 12 mos. select plan for $99.00. Don't just take the first offer they will come down.


----------



## Sgooter

stevew24963 said:


> I had a horrible experience recently with Sirius.My father had Sirius with his Ford Escape.I signed up for a 6month plan to get it on a second device,my laptop,so my father could listen at home.My father passed and I canceled the second device plan,sold his Escape and that was that.Two years later,this past December, a week before Christmas,I check my account and find a $496 charge for a 2 year renewal fee.I call Sirius,and after 3 1/2 on the phone they agree to refund the money.My question,why did they use my card for the Escape account that was on my fathers card that was terminated after he passed?...


Wow! It would be very interesting to hear Sirius' tortured reasoning for using your credit card to renew your late father's Sirius account. Using someone else's credit card without their consent is one of the classic definitions of credit card fraud, and if Sirius did this across state lines (very likely), then it's a federal crime with steep penalties.

For recurring/renewable credit card charges (e.g. Sirius, Verizon, etc.), I always use a Bank of America Visa card and use their free ShopSafe feature. ShopSafe lets you create a unique virtual credit card number (linked to your real Visa CC #) for use by only one vendor, and you set the credit limit and expiration date. So, if I decide later to cancel a recurring/renewable subscription for some product or service, I will also log-in to BofA and cancel that virtual credit card the vendor was regularly using...very easy, quick, and secure, and also keeps me in control.


----------



## STEELERSRULE

I only had/used the SIRIUSXM App. I have no cars/devices with my account. I used to have a Stiletto 100, but I sold it.

Anyway, called to cancel with the above phone # on this page above. I guess since I only use the app, I was not offered anything at all.

So I am officially done with SIRIUSXM after 12 years. Feel kind of good. I only used the service for Howard Stern anyway. And there are other "ways" WINK WINK, to get the show without SiriusXM using certain devices.

So goodbye. I will be using Pandora/Spotify/TuneIN/Podcasts/other means to get Howard Stern instead of this service.

It was really useful when it first arrived. Now it is redundant, and also VERY DATED compared to other services. It is the WORST SOUNDING by far.

But, I did enjoy it while I had it. Just CUTTING/SHAVING CORDS/COSTS when you can get better sounding/more useful things for FREE, or cheaper.

Good luck to everyone here. If you have a vehicle,or unit at home, you SHOULD get the discount. If you only have the app like I did, you will be SOL


----------



## EdQ

Just renewed again today.

Best they could do was

XM Select 5 Month - $24.99
NavTraffic® 5 Month - $9.98


----------



## LensClock

*Success!*

Continuing my saga from 9 posts above, I called 866 635 2349, said "Cancel Service" at the first voice prompt, and got connected to "Jay".
He looked up my call history on his computer and said that I had threatened to cancel if I couldn't get a bargain renewal!

So that means that the reps that I talked to last week (see last week's post for how THAT went down) made some notes about what I had said! Guess they will make notes on anything you say if it might help them negotiate with you.

But he was very accommodating and said he'd have to "escalate my request" and put me on hold but sure enough, he came back with the news that "for this one additional time only" (yeah, right!) he can give me 6 more months for $28.46 per receiver (I have 2).

So, I am good to go until September 21st. In my limited experience, I seem to have the best luck when I reach the overseas call center they use (I think I detected a Filipino accent), as opposed to the domestic office.

But it sure is a hassle to do this every 6 months. I live in fear that the rep will call my bluff and say "Oh, so you want to cancel if I won't give you a deal, do you? Well, I'll be glad to drop ya, Pal...!" and then I'd have to sign up again.

So I can see why customers such as perfman (5 posts above me) just pay full price to avoid this drama.
I hate the hassle, but to me, I hate paying full price more! 

On September 20th I'll be checking this thread to see the most recent results others have had negotiating with SiriusXM to get the best rates, so I hope others continue to post their latest experiences here!


----------



## jasondjulian

I have to call today on this.. I thought I had until end of April.. guess it was end of March because they just charged me $97 and change. 

I do not look forward to this, on the other hand, I like the content, despite the sub-par audio quality. I however WILL NOT pay full price. No way no how. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

LensClock said:


> and then I'd have to sign up again.


I assure you, within a month or two you'd get a letter with an offer to re-up.
I'm willing to be without the service for a while, so I've cancelled several times (which, I assure you, has often been harder than getting a cheaper subscription).
Michael


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

LensClock said:


> Continuing my saga from 9 posts above, I called 866 635 2349, said "Cancel Service" at the first voice prompt, and got connected to "Jay".
> He looked up my call history on his computer and said that I had threatened to cancel if I couldn't get a bargain renewal!
> 
> So that means that the reps that I talked to last week (see last week's post for how THAT went down) made some notes about what I had said! Guess they will make notes on anything you say if it might help them negotiate with you.
> 
> But he was very accommodating and said he'd have to "escalate my request" and put me on hold but sure enough, he came back with the news that "for this one additional time only" (yeah, right!) he can give me 6 more months for $28.46 per receiver (I have 2).
> 
> So, I am good to go until September 21st. In my limited experience, I seem to have the best luck when I reach the overseas call center they use (I think I detected a Filipino accent), as opposed to the domestic office.
> 
> But it sure is a hassle to do this every 6 months. I live in fear that the rep will call my bluff and say "Oh, so you want to cancel if I won't give you a deal, do you? Well, I'll be glad to drop ya, Pal...!" and then I'd have to sign up again.
> 
> So I can see why customers such as perfman (5 posts above me) just pay full price to avoid this drama.
> I hate the hassle, but to me, I hate paying full price more!
> 
> On September 20th I'll be checking this thread to see the most recent results others have had negotiating with SiriusXM to get the best rates, so I hope others continue to post their latest experiences here!


Drama > full price (suckers)


----------



## perfman

*full price??*



LensClock said:


> Continuing my saga from 9 posts above, I called 866 635 2349, said "Cancel Service" at the first voice prompt, and got connected to "Jay".
> He looked up my call history on his computer and said that I had threatened to cancel if I couldn't get a bargain renewal!
> 
> So that means that the reps that I talked to last week (see last week's post for how THAT went down) made some notes about what I had said! Guess they will make notes on anything you say if it might help them negotiate with you.
> 
> But he was very accommodating and said he'd have to "escalate my request" and put me on hold but sure enough, he came back with the news that "for this one additional time only" (yeah, right!) he can give me 6 more months for $28.46 per receiver (I have 2).
> 
> So, I am good to go until September 21st. In my limited experience, I seem to have the best luck when I reach the overseas call center they use (I think I detected a Filipino accent), as opposed to the domestic office.
> 
> But it sure is a hassle to do this every 6 months. I live in fear that the rep will call my bluff and say "Oh, so you want to cancel if I won't give you a deal, do you? Well, I'll be glad to drop ya, Pal...!" and then I'd have to sign up again.
> 
> So I can see why customers such as perfman (5 posts above me) just pay full price to avoid this drama.
> I hate the hassle, but to me, I hate paying full price more!
> 
> On September 20th I'll be checking this thread to see the most recent results others have had negotiating with SiriusXM to get the best rates, so I hope others continue to post their latest experiences here!


I appreciate the feed back and the afore mention, but the subscription I mentioned was for all access, with includes online programming also - all the channels available, not the few available in vehicle and/or home tuners. The auto renew price they will nail me for if I don't go through the cancel song and dance is $226.00 for the year. I haven't read here anyone getting better than $118.00 a year for all access. I also have an old Polk component receiver I keep in the garage, re-up that one for the usual 6 months @ $25. I would cancel if I couldn't get discounted promo pricing.


----------



## Archguy

Agree that the audio quality sucks, it's compressed to save them money of course.
But IME Pandora is compressed every bit as much, so that's no solution.

What screws me over is that I have four cars and Sirius wants an account for each. Is there a solution for that? I just use Pandora in one of them, but it's a nuisance to start it up (Bluetooth) each time I go somewhere. With Sat you just push the SAT button and it starts.


----------



## innuss

Archguy said:


> Agree that the audio quality sucks, it's compressed to save them money of course.
> But IME Pandora is compressed every bit as much, so that's no solution.
> 
> What screws me over is that I have four cars and Sirius wants an account for each. Is there a solution for that? I just use Pandora in one of them, but it's a nuisance to start it up (Bluetooth) each time I go somewhere. With Sat you just push the SAT button and it starts.


Called today & said cancel at the computer prompt on the 1-866-635-2349 #. Said that my subscriptions were expiring & I was interested in the same plan that I had before. I described the plan (6 months for all access for $50 plus tax). He said ok & we were off and running. He did ask me if I was prepared to cancel if I didn't get the same offer & I said yes.
Took about 10 minutes. I got this for two radios (XMP3i & a 2014 KIA Soul). Total was $114.62. I'll do it again in October but well worth the savings.


----------



## JA Fant

Good score- innuss


----------



## Tconnors

I just got off the phone, used #866 635 2349. Couldn't get 6 month, got 5 for 27.63 total including paper bill. Took less than 5 min. Very easy, no pushback from the rep. This is just the basic plan. I use it for news and some music, although the quality isn't very good for music. Worth $5 a month for me, but not much more. I'm more than willing to cancel if they stop these deals.


----------



## kent2174

My trial subscription ends in June. 
I called and asked for best price for all access for year. Gave me $119 plus royalty fee $30. 
Took 5 minutes. Will call again in 12 months. 
I listen more on iPhone than car.


----------



## Shadowed

What exactly is a 'royalty fee' ?


----------



## andyross63

Shadowed said:


> What exactly is a 'royalty fee' ?


A below-the-belt fee to cover the costs they have to pay the music companies for the rights to play music.


----------



## Shadowed

andyross63 said:


> A below-the-belt fee to cover the costs they have to pay the music companies for the rights to play music.


Thank you, the name makes sense then


----------



## JimP

Tconnors said:


> I just got off the phone, used #866 635 2349. Couldn't get 6 month, got 5 for 27.63 total including paper bill. Took less than 5 min. Very easy, no pushback from the rep. This is just the basic plan. I use it for news and some music, although the quality isn't very good for music. Worth $5 a month for me, but not much more. I'm more than willing to cancel if they stop these deals.


We took my wife's car down to Florida last week and used pandora and iheart radio on my iphone blue tooth to her audio system.
.
Thought the sound quality wasn't that great but it didn't sound much better in my car that has satellite radio.

To be honest with you, unless there is a channel that is on satellite and not streaming radio, there's not much reason to pay for satellite. I almost left out that on this trip we had excellent cell data service. I know there are parts of the country where its spotty and then satellite would be the better option.

On a side note, prior to the trip, I renewed satellite in my car for 6 months for 36.10 including royalties and paper billing.


----------



## mgavsf

After Sirius charged over $500 for 3 years in the car this is the last year. Apple Music has far better quality and way more music for a lot less. We plugin since the quality is better than Bluetooth. Good riddens Sirius!


----------



## LastButNotLeast

After re-upping for 5 months for $25, I've gotten 2 emails (after asking to unsubscribe, which takes 10 days [for some reason]) offering 2 free months to new/inactive accounts.
Stupid marketing.
But for anyone interested, call 1-855-534-3297


----------



## yanki01

when i got my truck in Dec. 2013 it came with a year for free. renewed twice since at the $25/5 and then $30/6. third time called, the dude wouldn't budge from $50/5 and i cancelled. called a little while ago and told them my friend just got $25/6, she gave it to me. no issues. local radio was getting boring for a while.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

And now, for the second time since I re-upped, it's free for two weeks (until 5/31).
https://www.siriusxm.com/sxmlp216


----------



## orojeff

I just renewed 1-Year of the All Access Package for $100 (same as I paid last year).
I need the App and Howard Stern (don't hate).

Called 866 635 2349, threatened to cancel, they transferred to cancelation group, insisted on same rate as last year - $100, she obliged with no arguments

Total Call Time 9 mins

I wonder if I could have got it down lower


----------



## ultracitrus

for what it's worth:

My Sirius plan was up for "auto"renewal,last month, Sirius had my credit card on file (Renewal Plan they quoted was =$204.88 for 1 year)

After a short/calm/basic call to Customer Service stating i wanted to cancel cause "i wasnt really listening to sirius radio much at all" they offered 1 year at $85.56 (odd price to include 56 cents???) to keep my on board. Took the deal, credit card staement shows $85.56,all is well.


----------



## AlexanderDelarg

LastButNotLeast said:


> And now, for the second time since I re-upped, it's free for two weeks (until 5/31).
> https://www.siriusxm.com/sxmlp216




No Stern or Hair Nation, etc. etc.


----------



## JA Fant

Nice! orojeff


----------



## RunSomewhere

In 2015, paid $89/12months + fees for each of two cars for XM Select. ($202.74 total) Called to say the renewal prices increased 99% and 25%, which wasn't worth it. The normal dance we do every year ensued. Rep said I was on a promotion, blah blah; replied I wanted to just cancel both. She could maybe get a similar deal, put me on hold to 'talk to supervisor'. For literally 20 minutes. Came back, $197.99 for both with all fees, about $99/each. Cheaper than last year.


----------



## Rodney

My six month special offer for Sirius Select with/Internet radio was ending tomorrow, so I called to ask for a better long term rate than the month-to-month it was falling to.
Rep said that with that radio there was no promotions, so nothing for them to do.
I threatened to cancel, and suddenly they were able to give me the All Access package for $120 + royalty fee.
Decided my time was more valuable than trying to beat them to $99/year, so took it.
Now to put a calendar notice for next year to do the same dance.


----------



## niembre

I just called to cancel. Without hesitation, they offered me the same $30 for 6 months promo that I previously had. Will call back in December to do it all over again.


----------



## justlou

My Sirius/XM "All Access" Plan radio was due to renew this week at $272. I did the usual call to cancel, and they renewed it at the same special deal price I've paid for the last few years. $119 + $16 in Service Fees. It was quick and painless. I was on the phone for about 5 minutes. $10 a month for full access and streaming is a fair price to me.


----------



## astrobuf

*XM Again*

Renewed XM select today for $99/12 months + fees. Direct number to retention services is 866 635 2349

Astrobuf


----------



## Ergolad

*Once more unto the breach, dear friends, once more...*

SiriusXM with Travel Link & NavTraffic renewal time again for my 2013 Volt.

As usual I called 866-635-2349 and followed the prompts for cancellation. I was polite, reasonable, but firm with Lisa, the rep I spoke to. We did a lot of back and forth with her putting me on hold to get her supervisor to authorize matching what I've previously paid, or offering a lower price.

After over 45 mins on the phone, she finally was able to confirm the rate, matching what I've had before:

XM Select 6 Month @ 24.99
SiriusXM Travel Link 6 Month @ 5.97
NavTraffic 6 Month @ 11.97
U.S. Music Royalty Fee @ 3.47
Phone Payment Discount @ -2.00
Total Charges = $43.70

Overall it wasn't the most pleasant experience. REALLY I was resigned to just cancel. I'd had a long day and wasn't interested in getting in too deep. All said, I did not feel like a valued customer. The overall tone of the call was one of annoyance and frustration with me. I saw it through though, and it paid off.

As usual, my honest disclaimer: I'm fully prepared to cancel my service. All the features are redundant in my car and the music selection, in my opinion, is not worth the premium pricing. I prefer my iPhone (WAZE, Pandora, Stitcher, Spotify, Rdio, Tunein, etc.), but if I can keep within this price range, I'm happy to pay that for the SiriusXM features.

Hope this helps others out there!


----------



## JA Fant

Nice score! astrobuf


----------



## JimP

Has anyone found a strategy for getting the best price when you have 3 vehicles with satellite?

Seems that there should be some discounts available given that I can't be in one of two of the vehicles at the same time.


----------



## chuckf1

Well this is interesting. I've been a subscriber since 2006 and every year would have to call up and go through the charade of threatening to cancel my service unless a received a deal. Starting with my last renewal, I'd been paying a $99.00 base price before taxes and fees. I was checking my credit card statement today and noticed that I the company automatically charged me the base price of $99.00 without the yearly threatening phone call.

Not bad Sirius/XM. Not bad at all.


----------



## JA Fant

Nice! chukf1

Historically, I have paid for (2) life-time subs. The 1st was to the original XM radio (before the take-over) in 2005.
The 2nd time after the merger was in 2009. They have no record of either transaction?


----------



## JA Fant

2nd Note:

free radio service for the next 2 weeks starting today!


----------



## JoeSchmoe007

orojeff said:


> I just renewed 1-Year of the All Access Package for $100 (same as I paid last year).
> I need the App and Howard Stern (don't hate).
> 
> Called 866 635 2349, threatened to cancel, they transferred to cancelation group, insisted on same rate as last year - $100, she obliged with no arguments
> 
> Total Call Time 9 mins
> 
> I wonder if I could have got it down lower


Is it total $100 or $100 + fees? What's included? Car and internet? Or car only?


----------



## andyross63

What are the differences between the different phone numbers? 866-635-5020 appears to be the 'official' cancellation number on the web site. I've also seen references to 866-635-2349 and 855-534-3297.


----------



## Mkard

andyross63 said:


> What are the differences between the different phone numbers? 866-635-5020 appears to be the 'official' cancellation number on the web site. I've also seen references to 866-635-2349 and 855-534-3297.


Looking for an answer on that too. Two weeks remain on my "teaser" 90-day free with a certified pre-owned BMW. 

Sat Music is really the only thing I've been using. Useful as commercial-less radio is geographically limited due to some signal shadows caused by mountains to the west. I don't listen to anything with commercials.

It would be nice to get a deal for well under $100/yr. Otherwise, I have done without for 44 years of driving, I'll muddle-through somehow.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

You should be able to get a basic package for $25 for 6 months (slightly over $30 with taxes and fees).
The cancellation number I have with that offer (from a little over a week ago) was -2349.
Michael


----------



## Mkard

LastButNotLeast,

Thanks. I'll try it.

Mike


----------



## JA Fant

Any Fall deals out there?


----------



## LastButNotLeast

Call them and find out.


----------



## Ladder5

JA Fant said:


> Any Fall deals out there?


I just subscribed to my usual deal of $25 for 5 months earlier this morning. 

Sirius Select Subscription, with Howard.

Chat offered nothing at all, they said there was no promotions available at this time. I immediately phoned after the chat and was offered the above deal within a few minutes of calling in.

Previous Balance $0.00
SiriusXM Service 24.99
Service Fees 3.47
Current Charges Subtotal	$28.46
Invoice Administration Fee	2.00
State Tax 2.13
Taxes & Fees Subtotal	$4.13
Total $32.59


----------



## NorthTexan

I paid $131.71 for the All Access package in 2013, got a better deal of $119.88 in 2014 and an even better deal of $115.88 in 2015. 

In 2016, they charged my credit card $277.95 for the auto-renewal. That's more than I paid in 2014 and 2015 combined. When I called to negotiate, the best deal they offered me was $156. So I canceled.

Now, I get email and snail mail offers for 5 months at $24.99 for the Select package almost every month. Not interested. 

They have a horrible business model and I always dreaded the call to haggle over the price. Besides, a lot of the content I listened to (CNN, CNBC, NFL, NCAA) can be streamed from their app to my car audio over the bluetooth connection in my car. Sound quality is virtually the same although the CNBC app is buggy.


----------



## STEELERSRULE

NorthTexan said:


> I paid $131.71 for the All Access package in 2013, got a better deal of $119.88 in 2014 and an even better deal of $115.88 in 2015.
> 
> In 2016, they charged my credit card $277.95 for the auto-renewal. That's more than I paid in 2014 and 2015 combined. When I called to negotiate, the best deal they offered me was $156. So I canceled.
> 
> Now, I get email and snail mail offers for 5 months at $24.99 for the Select package almost every month. Not interested.
> 
> They have a horrible business model and I always dreaded the call to haggle over the price. Besides, a lot of the content I listened to (CNN, CNBC, NFL, NCAA) can be streamed from their app to my car audio over the bluetooth connection in my car. Sound quality is virtually the same although the CNBC app is buggy.


+1 I have been gone over a year and do not miss it one ounce. You can get Howard other ways. Screw Him.


----------



## JA Fant

I love XM radio no doubt. I have paid for (2) "lifetime" subscriptions, however...


----------



## Wizdum1

I have tried to haggle with them and never have any luck.


----------



## dtv757

Any one try recently complaining hat weather /traffic channels are no longer working? I wonder if they will give me a refund ??


----------



## dtv757

How do you reach some one In English? I just called but was only offered $5 credit smh


----------



## JA Fant

Any hot Fall deals going down?


----------



## Mr.G

Anyone else get a courtesy email today from SiriusXM?

Seems they are changing subscription plans to monthly.

Guess when my subscription ends in January that's it. 

I'm not paying $15 a month for something I use a few times every week.


----------



## Wally1912

Mr.G said:


> Anyone else get a courtesy email today from SiriusXM?
> 
> Seems they are changing subscription plans to monthly.
> 
> Guess when my subscription ends in January that's it.
> 
> I'm not paying $15 a month for something I use a few times every week.


That is the standard regular rate, so they are simply giving you a heads up that you can expect to start paying more in January. Call them the day before your current subscription expires to cancel and you should be able to get a discount for multiple months.

I always have luck by doing this doing this:

Existing customers can get 50% off or more on SiriusXM Satellite Radio subscription without a coupon code. Currently they are offering 5 months for $25 including tax! Some were quoted $89 for 1 year. Some have re-tried with a different rep if the customer service rep did not give them the deal.

1. Call 1-888-601-6302

2. Tell the CSR (Customer Service Rep) that you would like to cancel because of the price and they will offer you a lower price.

If CSR doesn't offer, cancel the cancellation request and just be honest and that you wanted the $89/year offer. Also, 6 months for $45.


----------



## andyross63

The normal quarterly and yearly prices were no discount compared to monthly.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

Free 11/16 - 11/29:
http://www.siriusxm.com/sxmlp416?sxmlpId=listen1


----------



## BADBOY125

Whenever I call to cancel I usually get the siriusxm select for 109 with taxes for the yr


----------



## Mkard

*Good Catch!!*



LastButNotLeast said:


> Free 11/16 - 11/29:
> http://www.siriusxm.com/sxmlp416?sxmlpId=listen1


I had cancelled the trial subscription with my CPO BMW and not accepted their offers, including calls to my cell phone (grrrr!) in October. Today I responded to a no fee charge of $30 for 6 months plus a one time "royalty charge" of 4.99. Okay, I can live w that. As was noted above, I'll not pay 15/mo for something that I only use a few times a week. 

Looking at it, TV apps have spoiled me when I consider what I get from Netflix for $11.99/mo or even free from the other channels. IMO "normal price" from Sirius is just completely out of line for such LQ audio. 

I put the cancellation notice w phone number and account Info in a calendar entry for April 18 next year. I'll not let it roll over!

Thanks for your help on this thread.

Cheers.


----------



## JA Fant

Good price- BADBOY125.


----------



## FlasHBurN

So I'm guessing they still refuse to do any haggling on the Internet only packages? Seems so stupid. Last time I renewed I had to just pick my old radio from my old car that had SXM just to get a cheaper price for both Internet and Radio than Internet alone.


----------



## justlou

Every year they send me the advanced bill for around $275 for my "XM Everything" radio, and $200 for the "XM Select" in my vehicle. I call to cancel, and they offer me $119 total for XM Everything and $99 for XM Select. Considering I use the included internet access almost daily, and get free concert tickets on a regular basis, it's a good deal to me.


----------



## JA Fant

$99 for XM select is a very good price


----------



## JA Fant

Happy New Year!


----------



## dsrokdsa

So here's the deals offered for Jan '17
Went to cancel, got 5 mo @ $29.94 (taxes & fees incl), only after they offered 1 yr at $89.99 (+ taxes & fees) and then offered 6 mos at $47.92 (+ taxes & fees). So the 5 mo deal is by far the best.
Simply couldn't afford to pay more (had 6 mos @ $30.27 deal prior) as my health insurance increased $120 a month for 2017 - Happy New a Year to me (don't even get me started on how Obama care further screwed up what was already too expensive, wrong forum for that!).


----------



## JA Fant

Welcome! dsrokdsa

I feel your pain regarding the insurance jack. Not to worry, help, is on the way in 2017!
The 5 month plan is a good price and the 1yr at $89.99 is a very good price for XM select or better.


----------



## weatherfan

I just renewed for $25 for 5 months per radio for 2 radios. First one came to $32.38 and the 2nd was at 30.38 with taxes and fees. Same deal I got 5 months ago so I am happy with that.


----------



## andyross63

I finally cancelled today, for various reasons. Even at Mostly Music ($37.55/quarter), it wasn't worth it. The quality is too variable in the car (mostly poor), and I don't really listen to it all that much, mainly just the AT40 on channel 7 on Saturdays recently. Being near a major city with a ton of stations, plus a Flash drive with 6300+ songs on it, it just wasn't worth it.

For reference, they did try offering $48/6 months (before fees I assume), and $25/5 ($28.04 w/ fees), which I assume were the higher Select package. No overbearing push to stay like I feared. Although he did say he was looking forward to me calling back to sign up again! Sounded like it was offshored, but there was only a very light accent. Now I wonder how often they will keep trying to call me like they did when I first tried a free trial after getting the car, but then let it lapse.


----------



## joe citizen

If you go to the main page at http://www.siriusxm.com/ A banner should appear at the top of the page offering 6 months of the select package for $30. Don't know how long this deal is for. Just happened to notice it before I signed in to my account.


----------



## JimP

joe citizen said:


> If you go to the main page at http://www.siriusxm.com/ A banner should appear at the top of the page offering 6 months of the select package for $30. Don't know how long this deal is for. Just happened to notice it before I signed in to my account.


Works out to $34 and change. I went ahead and took them up on it. Wish the' would quit playing games and just let that be their regular price. 

On two vehicles, I have to set up reminders to contact them at the end of the subscription term so I don't get bumped into the higher price mode.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

JimP said:


> Works out to $34 and change. I went ahead and took them up on it. Wish the' would quit playing games and just let that be their regular price.
> 
> On two vehicles, I have to set up reminders to contact them at the end of the subscription term so I don't get bumped into the higher price mode.


Thanks for this post. I called today and got two cars placed on the same account with each getting Select Service for $34 and change /6 months.


----------



## JA Fant

Good price- Bob.


----------



## Chris3mes1

Renewed my SiriusXM select in the car for 5 months for $25 and my all access for $135 for the year, been getting away with all access in the car for 2 years since I purchased the car, but they finally refreshed the signal to the car after renewing and I lost my all access. I renewed this time calling a different number, I wonder if this is why they refreshed the signal.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

joe citizen said:


> If you go to the main page at http://www.siriusxm.com/ A banner should appear at the top of the page offering 6 months of the select package for $30.


Now All Access, $50 for six months.


----------



## Delingar2016

LastButNotLeast said:


> Now All Access, $50 for six months.


Just tried this out to reactivate my car radio. I want all access since I listen online a fair bit, and also want to be able to listen to MLB. 
Called one sirius number (866-635-5027), and they said 50 for 6 months was only for people who's specifically received a promo code. 
Then called a different sirius number (866-665-2846) and got it no problem. He did try to upsell me to 12 months for 120 plus charges/taxes and I said no.
Total price was 56.94/6 months.


----------



## JA Fant

Delingar2016 said:


> Just tried this out to reactivate my car radio. I want all access since I listen online a fair bit, and also want to be able to listen to MLB.
> Called one sirius number (866-635-5027), and they said 50 for 6 months was only for people who's specifically received a promo code.
> Then called a different sirius number (866-665-2846) and got it no problem. He did try to upsell me to 12 months for 120 plus charges/taxes and I said no.
> Total price was 56.94/6 months.


Nice score!


----------



## andyross63

Now that I cancelled, I'm starting to get the weekly+ phone calls from Sirius/XM (877-463-5346) that never leave a message.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

That means you should start getting biweekly mailings from them any minute now.

Michael


----------



## JA Fant

I am enjoying the trial membership of SXM on my new GMC


----------



## JimP

JA Fant said:


> I am enjoying the trial membership of SXM on my new GMC


How long is your membership? On the Ram truck I bought last March, they gave me a year.


----------



## JimP

Delingar2016 said:


> Just tried this out to reactivate my car radio. I want all access since I listen online a fair bit, and also want to be able to listen to MLB.
> Called one sirius number (866-635-5027), and they said 50 for 6 months was only for people who's specifically received a promo code.
> Then called a different sirius number (866-665-2846) and got it no problem. He did try to upsell me to 12 months for 120 plus charges/taxes and I said no.
> Total price was 56.94/6 months.



I just realized that with three vehicles, I could do all access on one car and stream using smart phones on the other two. ....or am I missing something?

How bad is data usage while streaming?


----------



## JA Fant

JimP said:


> I just realized that with three vehicles, I could do all access on one car and stream using smart phones on the other two. ....or am I missing something?
> 
> How bad is data usage while streaming?


6 months- JimP
it is good that you received a longer period of time.


----------



## JA Fant

JimP said:


> I just realized that with three vehicles, I could do all access on one car and stream using smart phones on the other two. ....or am I missing something?
> 
> How bad is data usage while streaming?


not sure- JimP. I do not use any of the other options (computer, smartphone...etc.)

I can remember a time when any subscription covered auto, home and on-line connectivity. Now, SXM charges for everything ala carte'


----------



## JA Fant

Sirius / XM Radio has lost many, many customers over the years do to poor business dealings.
My example;
I have paid for (2) different lifetime subscriptions- once under the original XM Radio (2005) and another once Sirius/XM converged in (2010).


----------



## Nayan

JimP said:


> I just realized that with three vehicles, I could do all access on one car and stream using smart phones on the other two. ....or am I missing something?
> 
> How bad is data usage while streaming?


I have used this data calculator to figure out how much I use as a general guide, so you just need to figure out how many hours of each thing you do a month to see if streaming will eat all your data. 

You will only be able to stream one device at a time though. I tried to use two at a time and no-go.

https://www.att.com/esupport/data-calculator/index.jsp


----------



## JA Fant

Very cool- Nayan


----------



## JA Fant

I was offered 6mo/$50 for all access channels + streaming to home pc/smartphone...etc.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

100 channels free through Memorial Day weekend.

Michael


----------



## replayrob

My 2017 Chevy Bolt came with three free months SXM.... I'm 1.5 months into the free trial now and am already getting (crappy) offers from SXM at $220+ per year.

Should I just let the free trial expire and let them send me better email offers or it it worth chatting w/them before the trial expires?


----------



## Nayan

Let it expire and they will bombard you with really good offers.


----------



## replayrob

Thanks Nayan... I suspected as much.

Back in 2012 when my last trial expired on a new vehicle... they actually offered me 6 free months to get me hooked, I didn't take it because the quality was terrible and the station choices were poor.
They seemed to have increased both bitrate and dynamic range (or is the Bolt Bose system that much better?) and they have a few channels I actually like, so I will sub... but not at $20/month!


----------



## andyross63

replayrob said:


> Thanks Nayan... I suspected as much.
> 
> Back in 2012 when my last trial expired on a new vehicle... they actually offered me 6 free months to get me hooked, I didn't take it because the quality was terrible and the station choices were poor.
> They seemed to have increased both bitrate and dynamic range (or is the Bolt Bose system that much better?) and they have a few channels I actually like, so I will sub... but not at $20/month!


It depends on what you want to listen to. I had 'downgraded' to Mostly Music, as that was mainly all I listened to. Even at full price, including fees, it was something like $37.55/quarter (about $12.50/month). You can downgrade/upgrade online. You have to call in to cancel, unless you let a free trial die.

And when you cancel or let your trial expire, they will constantly call and snail-mail you. Even more annoying, the phone calls do not leave a message. Some numbers to look out for I have in my phone's address book: 1-855-404-0163, 1-877-463-5346.


----------



## replayrob

^ one of the guys at work recently showed me his "Mostly Music" renewal payment... it was under $120 for the year.
I don't remember the exact amount, but I recall making a mental note that with fees, etc... it came out to something like $9.50/month.

I'll go for < $120/year..... and I just want the music in the car.


----------



## toddman36

JimP said:


> I just realized that with three vehicles, I could do all access on one car and stream using smart phones on the other two. ....or am I missing something?
> 
> How bad is data usage while streaming?


quality is great, data not bad...

30.00 for 6 months is the deal Ive seen...


----------



## mrfattbill

toddman36 said:


> quality is great, data not bad...
> 
> 30.00 for 6 months is the deal Ive seen...


That is the current offer I am deciding on, also includes 6 months of streaming.

Bill


----------



## andyross63

replayrob said:


> ^ one of the guys at work recently showed me his "Mostly Music" renewal payment... it was under $120 for the year.
> I don't remember the exact amount, but I recall making a mental note that with fees, etc... it came out to something like $9.50/month.
> 
> I'll go for < $120/year..... and I just want the music in the car.


Maybe he had a special deal. From what I remembered, there was no discount between monthly, quarterly, or annual. Just check the online list to see if you possibly lose some channels. In my case, the only channel I lost that I had some interest in was "B.B. King's Bluesville." I mainly listened to some of the 'year' channels, or Spectrum (28), which is the closest to my favorite radio station, WXRT 93.1, here in Chicago.


----------



## BB3

Two cars. One Sirius, one XM. I year all access for both $185.43. And I didn't even have to get rude. Just started by saying I needed to cancel(wasn't paying $131.02 per quarter) and this offer came right out of the gate. One of the more pleasant Sirius reps I ever dealt with as well.

If they would just make this the rate, we could avoid these irritating periodic phone calls. Charge a hundred bucks a year per radio and avoid all the expensive customer service rep time and the many angry customers. But, no, I'm going to have to call back in a year to cancel when they try to charge me over $500 for these packages. So, you have to play their game and be actually willing to cancel. Sigh. I've been a Sirius subscriber for something like 15 years and have never quite understood their approach to existing customers. Surely there can't be very many people who pay the rack rate--it's ridiculous.

Now, if they'll just figure out a way to make the channel numbers match for both the Sirius ad XM sides, I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## Cronious

My trial just expired, contemplating if its worth it, I do enjoy some of the stations a lot.


----------



## Rodney

Rodney said:


> My six month special offer for Sirius Select with/Internet radio was ending tomorrow, so I called to ask for a better long term rate than the month-to-month it was falling to.
> Rep said that with that radio there was no promotions, so nothing for them to do.
> I threatened to cancel, and suddenly they were able to give me the All Access package for $120 + royalty fee.
> Decided my time was more valuable than trying to beat them to $99/year, so took it.
> Now to put a calendar notice for next year to do the same dance.


I just called, as it is another year, and another time to get my All Access for the same price as last year, and not pay $268. This time the rep didn't give me any hassle, just said they could match last years promotion, and did so. Easy peasy.


----------



## JimP

BB3 said:


> ...snip...
> 
> If they would just make this the rate, we could avoid these irritating periodic phone calls. Charge a hundred bucks a year per radio and avoid all the expensive customer service rep time and the many angry customers. But, no, I'm going to have to call back in a year to cancel when they try to charge me over $500 for these packages. So, you have to play their game and be actually willing to cancel. Sigh. I've been a Sirius subscriber for something like 15 years and have never quite understood their approach to existing customers. Surely there can't be very many people who pay the rack rate--it's ridiculous.


I bet there is and that's why they don't simply lower their rates. It's a bit amusing to cancel them for a few weeks and watch all the emails about we want you back. 

I do think paid satellite radio's days are numbered as more content becomes available for free via streaming. I think at that point, satellite radio will be free but we'll get even more commercials....if you can imagine that.


----------



## JA Fant

JimP said:


> I bet there is and that's why they don't simply lower their rates. It's a bit amusing to cancel them for a few weeks and watch all the emails about we want you back.
> 
> I do think paid satellite radio's days are numbered as more content becomes available for free via streaming. I think at that point, satellite radio will be free but we'll get even more commercials....if you can imagine that.


Good to see you- JimP

My 1st subscription to XM radio was back in 2005. In 2017, I notice quite a bit of drop-out in every day listening? Not sure why the signal is having so much tech difficulty?
On-line streaming is okay at best, much drop out affects it as well.


----------



## JimP

JA Fant said:


> Good to see you- JimP
> 
> My 1st subscription to XM radio was back in 2005. In 2017, I notice quite a bit of drop-out in every day listening? Not sure why the signal is having so much tech difficulty?
> On-line streaming is okay at best, much drop out affects it as well.


Hey back at you.

I noticed a lot more dropouts with my 2016 vehicle than on the 2008 and it seems to vary depending on station. On my car which is a 2008 model, its much better. Don't know if the older one has better sensitivity or maybe is buffering so the dropouts are masked.


----------



## andyross63

If it's still active, XM used fixed Geo-synchronous satellites (two originally named Rock and Roll, mainly aimed at each coast.) The tuner typically just picked up one. Sirius used several lower satellites in faster orbits, so the tuner would occasionally need to swap to a different satellite as one went out of range. That could be one reason for variable quality and dropouts with the Sirius satellites. As the signal gets weaker and weaker, you run into problems until it decides to look for a better signal from another satellite.


----------



## JA Fant

JimP said:


> Hey back at you.
> 
> I noticed a lot more dropouts with my 2016 vehicle than on the 2008 and it seems to vary depending on station. On my car which is a 2008 model, its much better. Don't know if the older one has better sensitivity or maybe is buffering so the dropouts are masked.


something wierd is certainly going on. No doubt that there are more sat(s) in orbit in 2017. 
It would be interesting to learn if Sat Radio is app -driven like so many other (crappy) services.


----------



## replayrob

replayrob said:


> My 2017 Chevy Bolt came with three free months SXM.... I'm 1.5 months into the free trial now and am already getting (crappy) offers from SXM at $220+ per year.
> 
> Should I just let the free trial expire and let them send me better email offers or it it worth chatting w/them before the trial expires?





Nayan said:


> Let it expire and they will bombard you with really good offers.


Got a acceptable offer from SXM in the mail yesterday... $99+$12 for 12 months.
I took then up on it, paid online.... much better than their original $220 offer!


----------



## STEELERSRULE

I dumped SiriusXM well over a year ago. Maybe longer. And I have yet to receive a SINGLE offer from them to come back. 

I would never sign up again, but the fact that they never even sent me an offer to reup after 8-9 years of continuous service, ever, hurts. SNIFF!!


----------



## replayrob

^ maybe all their offers got automatically dumped in your spam, bulk, or trash folder?
Maybe intercepted by your ISP's bulk mail traps before it even got to you?

I got two offers from them via snail-mail after one month with the Bolt.


----------



## Mr.G

Went through the usual ritual when I called to cancel. Took the 5 month plan for $29.51. I'm always prepared to cancel since I only listen to SXM a few times each week. It's nice to have but not essential.


----------



## kwanamaker

They used to be better about offering discounts, most recent call I added another radio and they basically told me to pound sand and charged full price.


----------



## taxman48

I have a 2016 Altima and have a lot of dropouts. My price is 6 mo/$30. The car came with 6 months free and I extended it every 6 months. I enjoy the addition of the Beatles channel as I am a big fan. If they offer me the same deal, I will keep it..But to keep the same deal, they put you thru at least 2 operators until the final operator said ok , how about bla bla bla..


----------



## djqwik

kwanamaker said:


> They used to be better about offering discounts, most recent call I added another radio and they basically told me to pound sand and charged full price.




You have to tell them you want to cancel because you cannot afford it. They will transfer you to retentions.


----------



## replayrob

^ or just let it expire and you'll get lots of discount offers after that.


----------



## JA Fant

taxman48 said:


> I have a 2016 Altima and have a lot of dropouts. My price is 6 mo/$30. The car came with 6 months free and I extended it every 6 months. I enjoy the addition of the Beatles channel as I am a big fan. If they offer me the same deal, I will keep it..But to keep the same deal, they put you thru at least 2 operators until the final operator said ok , how about bla bla bla..


Agreed- there are more drop-outs on the programming for sure. It was not always like this going back to 2005.


----------



## castdude

replayrob said:


> ^ or just let it expire and you'll get lots of discount offers after that.


I thought that would happen ("expire") after my debit card was blocked recently after a hacking attempt. I did not want to keep the service (on my wife's car, and she has switched to Spotify), and thought it would die a natural death. I now get threatening phone calls from Sirius XM, one of which I answered, that I will continue to be billed until I formerly end the service. I said that was fine and go ahead and discontinue it. The next reply was that there was a balance due as my card was blocked in June and the next billing period did not come up until July. I stated that was fine and they could send my a final bill and I would pay it through paypal. The customer service representative informed me they could only close the transaction with a credit or debit card, and then requested I give that number to them on the phone, after which I promptly hung up. Let's see, debit card hacking attempt on vacation, wait 10 business days to get a new one, and now talk to some unknown on the person on the phone and give out the new number. Since when can a business entity refuse payment? They have no problems mailing crap, calling on the phone, and sending emails, so why can't they email a bill, one that can be paid "electronically" so there is no messy physical mail? And one more thing, do you think that maybe by having a new debit card number they could "accidently" open another account, bill me some more, and then go through the same thing when I try to discontinue again? Wait, is this Sirius XM or is it Wells Fargo?


----------



## STEELERSRULE

castdude said:


> I thought that would happen ("expire") after my debit card was blocked recently after a hacking attempt. I did not want to keep the service (on my wife's car, and she has switched to Spotify), and thought it would die a natural death. I now get threatening phone calls from Sirius XM, one of which I answered, that I will continue to be billed until I formerly end the service. I said that was fine and go ahead and discontinue it. The next reply was that there was a balance due as my card was blocked in June and the next billing period did not come up until July. I stated that was fine and they could send my a final bill and I would pay it through paypal. The customer service representative informed me they could only close the transaction with a credit or debit card, and then requested I give that number to them on the phone, after which I promptly hung up. Let's see, debit card hacking attempt on vacation, wait 10 business days to get a new one, and now talk to some unknown on the person on the phone and give out the new number. Since when can a business entity refuse payment? They have no problems mailing crap, calling on the phone, and sending emails, so why can't they email a bill, one that can be paid "electronically" so there is no messy physical mail? And one more thing, do you think that maybe by having a new debit card number they could "accidently" open another account, bill me some more, and then go through the same thing when I try to discontinue again? Wait, is this Sirius XM or is it Wells Fargo?


I am SO GLAD to have dumped them 2-3 years ago. Glad I got out.


----------



## Sammy2

I just set up a Google Calendar Event the week before the expiration is up and then on that day I call to cancel. Thus far I've got extensions of the current deal I have. If they want to charge me their ridiculous full price I am fully prepared to cancel.


----------



## EdQ

Just renewed again after telling them to cancel. 
Got the same plan again.

08/20/2017-02/20/2018 XM Select 6 Month $29.94 
08/20/2017-02/20/2018 NavTraffic® 6 Month 11.97 
08/20/2017-02/20/2018 U.S. Music Royalty Fee 4.16


----------



## JA Fant

Thanks! for sharing- All.


----------



## whizkid39

EdQ said:


> Just renewed again after telling them to cancel.
> Got the same plan again.
> 
> 08/20/2017-02/20/2018 XM Select 6 Month $29.94
> 08/20/2017-02/20/2018 NavTraffic® 6 Month 11.97
> 08/20/2017-02/20/2018 U.S. Music Royalty Fee 4.16


I ask for the 2 promos I had last [email protected] mo.Never a problem.13 yrs a customer.


----------



## JA Fant

Thanks! for sharing- All.


----------



## Mr.G

They just automatically renewed my account at $29.91 for 5 months. Didn't have to call to cancel. Although it's not as a good a value as $30 for 6 months I'm not motivated enough to make the call and quibble over the $5 difference.


----------



## JA Fant

Mr.G said:


> They just automatically renewed my account at $29.91 for 5 months. Didn't have to call to cancel. Although it's not as a good a value as $30 for 6 months I'm not motivated enough to make the call and quibble over the $5 difference.


Nice avatar- Mr. G


----------



## Mr.G

JA Fant said:


> Nice avatar- Mr. G


Thanks JA, it's a reference to the 1985 movie _Real Genius_.


----------



## JA Fant

Mr.G said:


> Thanks JA, it's a reference to the 1985 movie _Real Genius_.



Great 80's movie that in some ways is still relevant in 2017.
Featuring a young and unknown actor- Val Kilmer.


----------



## Shadowed

STEELERSRULE said:


> I am SO GLAD to have dumped them 2-3 years ago. Glad I got out.


When they told me several years ago $212 renewal for 1 home and 1 car, immediately cancelled my account.

I have no interest in playing their games.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

FREE until 11/27.
Channels same as last free period.
https://www.spoofee.com/free-2-weeks-of-sirius-xm-radio/deals/906445
Michael


----------



## DrDon

Called to cancel just to see what I could get. I had 3 radios. Dropped one of them (car we don't drive often). After negotiating that down, I complained about loss of signal. it's been spotty since something went up on a nearby cell tower, so I wasn't exactly lying. That triggered another discount. here's what I ended up with:

One portable SiriusXM radio (actually using as a dedicated home receiver)
One XM car radio with navtraffic
Internet access (which I didn't previously have)
XM Select channel package (no Howard or NFL). Same as before (I have NFL through the DirecTV app on my phone) 

$18/mo for the next year.


----------



## MonoStereo

De-lurking to post my renewal story. I bought my car ( 2012 Nissan Versa ) in April & did the free All Access trial. When that was over I got the automatic 5 months/$25 offer for the Select package, & went with it.

That was about to expire, so I got to do my first wheeler-dealer phone call. I just told them that I really like the service ( true, but it's not a must-have ) but I couldn't justify spending the retail price since I'm only in the car 20-30 minutes a day ( also true ). The person on the other end dug around for a minute or so ( and even mentioned that they just had a Black Friday deal for $69 for a year - which I would've jumped at had I known about it ) & then offered me 6 months for $33 ( $36 all-in ). I was cool with that & said yes. Call took about 6 minutes total.


----------



## STEELERSRULE

They just sent me a $60/year re-up for SIRIUS SELECT. Good price for a year, but I will pass. Don't want to do deal with the headache of the cancellation a year from now. Nothing exclusive on SiriusXM anymore, anyway.

Better services elsewhere for the same content. Good price though. I hope others are being offered this.


----------



## Game Fan

Just re-upped for another year of All Access for $143.54, all taxes and fees included. Good deal to me. Took less than 10 minutes on the phone. Said cancel, at the prompt, and was sent to retention. Hardest thing was to understand the rep. Obviously from overseas, most likely from India.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

Holiday special on Select package:
$4.99/month for a full year.
Actually came to $6.07 for me with taxes and "fees."
Need to call 844-711-8800.
Currently inactive radios only.
Michael


----------



## weatherfan

LastButNotLeast said:


> Holiday special on Select package:
> $4.99/month for a full year.
> Actually came to $6.07 for me with taxes and "fees."
> Need to call 844-711-8800.
> Currently inactive radios only.
> Michael


I just called and tried to get the 1 year at $60 for select but was only able to get 6 months at $30. I am good with that.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

That's the typical offer. I usually do that for my summertime traveling. 
Did you call this phone number?


----------



## JA Fant

Any sweet deals for 2018?


----------



## JGM

JA Fant said:


> Any sweet deals for 2018?


I received a mailing to reactivate at 3 YEARS for $99. 

Still not sure it's worth it. 

Advice is, make sure they have your email, let it expire, and wait for the deals to come to your inbox.


----------



## JA Fant

JGM said:


> I received a mailing to reactivate at 3 YEARS for $99.
> 
> Still not sure it's worth it.
> 
> Advice is, make sure they have your email, let it expire, and wait for the deals to come to your inbox.


Much Thanks! JGM

these guys have my email, as I receive different offers, every month. I have not seen this particular offer?


----------



## Sammy2

I call them a day or two before my six-month subscription is about to expire telling them to cancel service. Thus far they've extended it another six months for something like $55 but that's $110 on two cars. I like a few of the stations on there but am more than willing to let it go because I barely think it is worth nearly $20/month and certainly not $38 or whatever it works out to for two cars on the standard rate.


----------



## JGM

JA Fant said:


> Much Thanks! JGM
> 
> these guys have my email, as I receive different offers, every month. I have not seen this particular offer?


Yeah, I only got it the one time. They have moved away from "discount codes" to offers tied to specific inactive radios. 

SXM sounds so bad to me that I don't find a car subscription useful. My wife likes it (and the receiver in her car has marginally-better sound) so I keep hers activated when they send me the deals for "All Access", then I use the app to listen in my car when I get the urge. The $99 deal (and the 6 month/$30 deals they have been sending) are explicitly not for All Access; the last deal for that seemed to come around last fall. Of course all these deals are for the base price to which they add various mystery fees and taxes. 

They recently increased the upcharge for web access to $5/month which makes the $99 deal something like $9.50 month with all the added fees, which is probably about what I think it's worth overall. But I'm still holding out for a better deal at the moment 

The other issue is that they are rapidly cutting back on the aspects of the service that make it most valuable, the expert-curated and hosted shows and channels. They have put The Loft station on permanent hiatus in favor of a series of single-artist "event channels" and keep adding more shallow-playlist pop stations. This has made the service much less compelling vs. Pandora, Spotify, or any of the many streaming radio stations out there.


----------



## JA Fant

JGM said:


> Yeah, I only got it the one time. They have moved away from "discount codes" to offers tied to specific inactive radios.
> 
> SXM sounds so bad to me that I don't find a car subscription useful. My wife likes it (and the receiver in her car has marginally-better sound) so I keep hers activated when they send me the deals for "All Access", then I use the app to listen in my car when I get the urge. The $99 deal (and the 6 month/$30 deals they have been sending) are explicitly not for All Access; the last deal for that seemed to come around last fall. Of course all these deals are for the base price to which they add various mystery fees and taxes.
> 
> They recently increased the upcharge for web access to $5/month which makes the $99 deal something like $9.50 month with all the added fees, which is probably about what I think it's worth overall. But I'm still holding out for a better deal at the moment
> 
> The other issue is that they are rapidly cutting back on the aspects of the service that make it most valuable, the expert-curated and hosted shows and channels. They have put The Loft station on permanent hiatus in favor of a series of single-artist "event channels" and keep adding more shallow-playlist pop stations. This has made the service much less compelling vs. Pandora, Spotify, or any of the many streaming radio stations out there.


Absolutely! Sat radio has been around long enough that the initial costs (paid by subscribers) has long been recouped. 
Unless the brand chooses to go into another bad "arrangement" like the Howard Stern Show rip-off, the prices will stay cheap.


----------



## perfman

STEELERSRULE said:


> They just sent me a $60/year re-up for SIRIUS SELECT. Good price for a year, but I will pass. Don't want to do deal with the headache of the cancellation a year from now. Nothing exclusive on SiriusXM anymore, anyway.
> 
> Better services elsewhere for the same content. Good price though. I hope others are being offered this.


 
It's that time again. I have an old rack mountable tuner in the garage, go through the same routine as everyone else: 5 mo $25/ 6 mo $30. BUT, this time I did get 12 months for $60. First time that was ever offered to me.
It is still available, just need to be persistant.


----------



## JA Fant

perfman said:


> It's that time again. I have an old rack mountable tuner in the garage, go through the same routine as everyone else: 5 mo $25/ 6 mo $30. BUT, this time I did get 12 months for $60. First time that was ever offered to me.
> It is still available, just need to be persistant.


Nice score!


----------



## ndabunka

*$60/year + 1/2 price for NavTraffic*

Just to let everyone here know, SiriusXM has once again made it's $5/month rate available for a year so if you have a higher rate, call them and tell them you want to cancel. They will walk you through the available plans starting with the highest priced ones first. Just say nope until they drop down to the lowest rate.

If you have a Lexus and prefer it's traffic over other cell-phone options like my wife does then you will also want the NavTraffic option. In the past, this has been right @ $50/year as an "add-on". You can now also get it for 1/2 off or $23.94/year. The "renewal rate" at your annual anniversary will be read as $277.76 but none of us are stupid enough to let these subscriptions fall into that ridiculous rate plan so as long as you call back prior to the year-long "special pricing" expires to renegotiate, you should be fine. I liked the term someone else in this thread used "calling in to negotiate with the natives"


----------



## JA Fant

ndabunka said:


> Just to let everyone here know, SiriusXM has once again made it's $5/month rate available for a year so if you have a higher rate, call them and tell them you want to cancel. They will walk you through the available plans starting with the highest priced ones first. Just say nope until they drop down to the lowest rate.
> 
> If you have a Lexus and prefer it's traffic over other cell-phone options like my wife does then you will also want the NavTraffic option. In the past, this has been right @ $50/year as an "add-on". You can now also get it for 1/2 off or $23.94/year. The "renewal rate" at your annual anniversary will be read as $277.76 but none of us are stupid enough to let these subscriptions fall into that ridiculous rate plan so as long as you call back prior to the year-long "special pricing" expires to renegotiate, you should be fine. I liked the term someone else in this thread used "calling in to negotiate with the natives"


Thanks! for posting - ndabunka


----------



## kucharsk

Shadowed said:


> When they told me several years ago $212 renewal for 1 home and 1 car, immediately cancelled my account.
> 
> I have no interest in playing their games.


Ha - just got my renewal notice for XM Select - $230/year for one radio.


----------



## dtv757

kucharsk said:


> Ha - just got my renewal notice for XM Select - $230/year for one radio.


Lol I always get those letters but since 2012 I have gotten the same $50 /6 months for all access and mobile app 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowed

I think they lost too many customers after the serius/xm merger and the price gouging that ensued.

Except for their ridiculous mailout pricing, they are trying to keep from losing anymore. I have 2 of their old radios that are sitting in the junk pile now.


----------



## subwoofer

dtv757 said:


> Lol I always get those letters but since 2012 I have gotten the same $50 /6 months for all access and mobile app
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Wow really? That is a great deal. Is that for all access on a plug/play radio or for your car? 

So right now I'm using a Starmate 7 from a lifetime subscription that I've had for about 10 years. I originally had the Starmate 2 and was paying about $11/month and then I got the lifetime subscription. However I've had two Starmate 7s die on me and I was able to get customer support to not charge me $75 but I just found out today that they were removing 1 of my 3 transfers that I had. So now I'm down to my last transfer and they want to charge me $25 but I'm nervous to do that because who knows if this new Starmate 7 will survive. But if you are saying that you can get $100/year for all access in your car, then maybe I should go to that. 

Also torn between using the cars radio or the Starmate 7. I love the cars (honda civic 2017) interface and that each song starts at the beginning but I love the artist alert feature for the Starmate.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

Free from now to May 29.


----------



## Striper Mark

*And...*

Free streaming on App and website as well!!!


----------



## B. Shoe

dtv757 said:


> Lol I always get those letters but since 2012 I have gotten the same $50 /6 months for all access and mobile app


Maybe I'll have to try and wait it out for one of these deals! I know some people are down on SXM these days, and I can understand their frustrations. I still enjoy the core channels I regularly listen to and personally find value in it.


----------



## dtv757

subwoofer said:


> Wow really? That is a great deal. Is that for all access on a plug/play radio or for your ....


It's for 1 car and app 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MonoStereo

Just got off the phone with 'em. My current promo expires on June 1st - I had the 6/$33 deal, which ended up being $36.10 ( $6.01 a month ) for XM Select. Which I'm fine with. 

I'm the furthest thing from a "Damn Ferreigners" guy, but the first person I talked with had SUCH a thick Indian accent that I was literally understanding every 3rd word she said. I panicked a little, thinking I might end up with some kinda $100 a month agreement because I was just so lost, so I asked her to transfer me ( she had mentioned that she was happy to pass me along to someone else early in the call ) .

Much better luck with person #2 . I took the lead & asked if I just extend my current promo. She countered with 6 months for $49, which is more than I wanna pay. So I went back to my original ask. She said no again, but offered Ye Olde 5 months for $25 Plan. I figured that was as good as I was gonna get, so I took it. 

One thing I hadn't ever heard of though...when she said "OK, so we have 5 months/$25, & that expires on October 28th. At that point, the next term will be billed at the current rate. Now if you call a day or 2 before then, we can probably change that just like you did today." THAT surprised me.

Anyway - 10 minutes total. And now I'm 2-2 on not paying full price, thanks in large part to this thread!


----------



## JA Fant

MonoStereo said:


> Just got off the phone with 'em. My current promo expires on June 1st - I had the 6/$33 deal, which ended up being $36.10 ( $6.01 a month ) for XM Select. Which I'm fine with.
> 
> I'm the furthest thing from a "Damn Ferreigners" guy, but the first person I talked with had SUCH a thick Indian accent that I was literally understanding every 3rd word she said. I panicked a little, thinking I might end up with some kinda $100 a month agreement because I was just so lost, so I asked her to transfer me ( she had mentioned that she was happy to pass me along to someone else early in the call ) .
> 
> Much better luck with person #2 . I took the lead & asked if I just extend my current promo. She countered with 6 months for $49, which is more than I wanna pay. So I went back to my original ask. She said no again, but offered Ye Olde 5 months for $25 Plan. I figured that was as good as I was gonna get, so I took it.
> 
> One thing I hadn't ever heard of though...when she said "OK, so we have 5 months/$25, & that expires on October 28th. At that point, the next term will be billed at the current rate. Now if you call a day or 2 before then, we can probably change that just like you did today." THAT surprised me.
> 
> Anyway - 10 minutes total. And now I'm 2-2 on not paying full price, thanks in large part to this thread!


Nice score


----------



## DavidinCT

MonoStereo said:


> Just got off the phone with 'em. My current promo expires on June 1st - I had the 6/$33 deal, which ended up being $36.10 ( $6.01 a month ) for XM Select. Which I'm fine with.
> 
> I'm the furthest thing from a "Damn Ferreigners" guy, but the first person I talked with had SUCH a thick Indian accent that I was literally understanding every 3rd word she said. I panicked a little, thinking I might end up with some kinda $100 a month agreement because I was just so lost, so I asked her to transfer me ( she had mentioned that she was happy to pass me along to someone else early in the call ) .
> 
> Much better luck with person #2 . I took the lead & asked if I just extend my current promo. She countered with 6 months for $49, which is more than I wanna pay. So I went back to my original ask. She said no again, but offered Ye Olde 5 months for $25 Plan. I figured that was as good as I was gonna get, so I took it.
> 
> One thing I hadn't ever heard of though...when she said "OK, so we have 5 months/$25, & that expires on October 28th. At that point, the next term will be billed at the current rate. Now if you call a day or 2 before then, we can probably change that just like you did today." THAT surprised me.
> 
> Anyway - 10 minutes total. And now I'm 2-2 on not paying full price, thanks in large part to this thread!


 

Called myself last week... would be ending today...I was on the 5 months for $25 was ending... they tried to push a 12 months for $99 (she tried $120 first and I said no way), after back and forth a few times, I finally accepted a 6 month for $33... I thought I was fair. If I don't call in it's over a $100 for 6 months... 


Reminder set ! 


I only have it in my car but, I drive an hour each way to work so it's worthy to have..


The KEY here is it call before your sub is about to end... and you can always pay $5-6 a month for select... I know people who have been doing it for years now.


----------



## replayrob

kucharsk said:


> Ha - just got my renewal notice for XM Select - $230/year for one radio.


Just got the same ridiculous postcard via snail-mail.... and it stated "you are on automatic credit card renewal"!

I called in and had them remove my CC info from the account and told them to cancel/not renew the service on the anniversary date.

Currently I'm on the $99+$12 for 12 months deal.

Let's see what kinds of offers they send me in the next couple of weeks


----------



## JA Fant

replayrob said:


> Just got the same ridiculous postcard via snail-mail.... and it stated "you are on automatic credit card renewal"!
> 
> I called in and had them remove my CC info from the account and told them to cancel/not renew the service on the anniversary date.
> 
> Currently I'm on the $99+$12 for 12 months deal.
> 
> Let's see what kinds of offers they send me in the next couple of weeks



$99 for 12 months of Select is a nice score


----------



## Lozinn

My yearly renewal was this upcoming Thursday. I called last week and was able to get “All Access + Streaming” for $99 +Tax 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I WANT MORE

I was able to secure the All Access + Streaming” for $99 +Tax and an additional 2 months free trial all access.

Thought it would be worth it now that they added the sports talk radio stations back.


----------



## dtv757

$99 for 1 year or 6 months? 

If 1 years that's a good deal 

For like the past 3 years I have gotten the same deal $50 for all access +app /6 months

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## I WANT MORE

dtv757 said:


> $99 for 1 year or 6 months?
> 
> If 1 years that's a good deal
> 
> For like the past 3 years I have gotten the same deal $50 for all access +app /6 months
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


1 year. With the 2 months free trial I will get a total of 14 months.


----------



## JA Fant

I WANT MORE said:


> I was able to secure the All Access + Streaming” for $99 +Tax and an additional 2 months free trial all access.
> 
> Thought it would be worth it now that they added the sports talk radio stations back.


Nice score!


----------



## dtv757

I WANT MORE said:


> 1 year. With the 2 months free trial I will get a total of 14 months.


Yes awesome deal 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tveli

Headsup especially to TTR100 or TTR2 owners ...

Alexa/echo may become your preferred way to listen to sirius. 

(I doubt I will buy a TTR2 to replace either of my pair of TTR100s, given the nifty Alexa+SiriusXM functionality. The TTR100s may be ready for recycling soon.)


----------



## JA Fant

Guys-


I received an offer last week for (2) free months of SXM select (including internet streaming as well)


----------



## dtv757

I WANT MORE said:


> I was able to secure the All Access + Streaming” for $99 +Tax and an additional 2 months free trial all access.
> 
> Thought it would be worth it now that they added the sports talk radio stations back.



I asked for this promo and they said it was $120 for all access 1 year; they also offered me the 6 month deal.. 

so after credit/pro rate adjustment it was like 6 months for $40/6 months .. not bad 

(i think i called a month early so i had a credit on the account)


----------



## nricci

dtv757 said:


> $99 for 1 year or 6 months?
> 
> If 1 years that's a good deal
> 
> For like the past 3 years I have gotten the same deal $50 for all access +app /6 months
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


\

And we keep playing the game. They try to charge 240 per year. We call and renew for 60 per year.

But this is a pain.... the service is not worth the time on the phone, calling, going to cancelation help desk, telling your sad story, etc etc, and then they offer you the promotional price.

It is a pain in the behind.

One day I will simply cancel it. And won't miss it.


----------



## dtv757

Depends on what u like I guess 
I love busted open and live sports 

Also found dealing w/ XM easier that a POS cable company 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MonoStereo

I like listening to Real Jazz in the mornings on my way to work at 6:30am. Besides that, some of my other presets ( Soul Town, The Groove, First Wave, The Joint, Little Steven's Garage, etc. ) & the MLB package are enough for me to pony up $5-6 a month for Select & make that annoying call every 6 months. Even though I only listen in the car.


----------



## Mr.G

Still playing the 5 month renewal game. Got it for the usual $30 and change. I'm retired so the vehicle sits in the garage most of the time with limited playing, it's not worth more than that to me. It's mainly a nicety for my wife since the vehicle music HD has hundreds of songs to listen to. I was handled by first person to answer my call, offered $100+ plan as always and declined. I just wish XM had a special category for limited use customers.


----------



## kevin j

I was able to get a renewal for the all access package for $135.84 including tax and royalty fee[i had two weeks remaining on my last year].


----------



## ss3740

I just got 38 dollar six month premium for the Select plan on our new Chrysler Pacifica Limited Van that had expired . I tried for a half an hour ( and 4 different people ) to include this new car on my old All Access plan with my other car. But they kept telling me only one car per plan … 2 cars,,, two plans ?


----------



## MonoStereo

I gotta make "The Call" here in the next few days ( current deal runs out Sunday ). Anyone got any new, good info?


----------



## MonoStereo

Took care of business yesterday - they wanted to just renew my current deal, but I kinda pushed the idea of being able to get a year-long package. They went for it, even though it's a little more per month than I'm paying right now. $7.13 a month all in for 12 months of Select, which I'm fine with. They're billing it monthly instead of all at once, which is new for me. Didn't matter one way or another, but that's how they're workin' it.


----------



## DrDon

barbie845 said:


> You guys do what you want but there's THOUSANDS of free online music services out there.
> 
> IMO worrying about whether you get SXM Online is a waste of time. If it is included, fine. But if not there's a thousand of other places to listen for free.


That works fine for music. But if you're a fan of Stern, CNN or FNC, there's simply no audio alternative. Show me where I can get Fox News and/or CNN audio (without video) for free (or even cheap) and I'll cancel SXM, tomorrow. Access to cable news in my truck on the go is a must-have for me. 

Ditto sports. Once you add up the online fees for the packages from MLB, NFL and NCAA, you might as well stick with SXM as it's about the same and the interface is far easier. Especially on a vehicle radio while you're driving.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

*Free for the holiday*

Free in car, online or app through 11/26.


----------



## JA Fant

DrDon said:


> That works fine for music. But if you're a fan of Stern, CNN or FNC, there's simply no audio alternative. Show me where I can get Fox News and/or CNN audio (without video) for free (or even cheap) and I'll cancel SXM, tomorrow. Access to cable news in my truck on the go is a must-have for me.
> 
> Ditto sports. Once you add up the online fees for the packages from MLB, NFL and NCAA, you might as well stick with SXM as it's about the same and the interface is far easier. Especially on a vehicle radio while you're driving.





DrDon-
this was the down-fall of Sat Radio. 1st the merger between Sirius & XM Radio. Next, all of the unnecessary channels ( Fake New, Stern, Sports, Weather...etc.).
2 companies could have existed and it would have placed more satellites in orbit.


----------



## JA Fant

Any sweet Holiday offers?


----------



## DrDon

Negotiated 1 radio all access, including streaming and NavTraffic for &15/mo.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I recently signed up for the $8.25 a month deal for a year, got a free Echo Dot, pretty cool device. Overall happy with the service so far.


----------



## TomF

*What a stupid annual ritual!*

My SiriusXM Select annual subscription expires tomorrow. This was the second year, starting with a free 1 year trial in 2016. A year ago I paid $60 for 12 months + fees and taxes. All I want is to renew at the same rate.

The first person tells me that there are no available promotions. "OK", I said, "if you can't give me the same rate I paid last year, I want to cancel."

"Please hold..."

"Hello, how can I help you?" (different person). I repeat the same thing and lo and behold, because "you're a special customer of over 10 years" (Not really. I may have had it 10 years ago, but not continuously, and not for more than 2-3 years.) "we can give you the same exact rate that you currently have". OK!

They gave me a $0.18 cent credit for one day, and then charged me a total of $71.28 for 1 year that expires on 12/11/19.

Why can't they just offer this option on their website without playing the stupid games? "Click here to renew at the same rate." Done.


----------



## STEELERSRULE

TomF said:


> Why can't they just offer this option on their website without playing the stupid games? "Click here to renew at the same rate." Done.


Because Tom they are waiting for that year you forget, and they charge you the going retail price for the service. Pretty simple.

But I get your frustration. Part of the reason I no longer sub to the service. Doing it every year, and I know one year I will "slip up" and forget, so I just stopped about 2-3 years ago.

Don't miss it, but YMMV.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

TomF said:


> A year ago I paid $60 for 12 months + fees and taxes. All I want is to renew at the same rate.


 Just did the same thing for our two cars. They are offering $5/month for new subscribers, so it's not like the deal is unheard of.
With wait time, probably about 15 minutes, and only had to deal with one person. So not bad this time.
Michael


----------



## JA Fant

Happy Holidays


----------



## JA Fant

$5 per month for SXM Select package kicks off 2019.


----------



## wxman

Received my notice today about renewing my subscription. Currently have the all access for $135 a year including taxes and fees. Renewal said the new price would jump to $305 a year. I wasn't going to pay that so called to "cancel" and after she looked at my account she said I didn't even have a current package listed, yet had a $20 credit showing on my account. She had no clue why my account did not show I had all access. So I said I would like to sign up for all access at the introductory rate, and apply the $20 credit. So getting another year for about $120 a year.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

Three cheers for incompetence!

Michael


----------



## wxman

LastButNotLeast said:


> Three cheers for incompetence!
> 
> Michael


They screwed up last year too. Last March, my radio said I was no longer subscribed. Called them up, and they said the account shows I no longer owned the vehicle. Told them I still do and I just paid off the vehicle. Apparently Jeep passed on to them that they no longer "owned" the vehicle and released the title to me. How they thought I did not own the vehicle is beyond me. So I got the introductory rate. So back to back years they have screwed up my account.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I noticed the new Apple TV app last night, it has issues working with my Harmony remote. It works fine with the ATV remote. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## dtv757

I called a month ago got all access for 6 months $50 
But it has a $10 music royalty fee  

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Striper Mark

TheRatPatrol said:


> I noticed the new Apple TV app last night, it has issues working with my Harmony remote. It works fine with the ATV remote. Anyone else having issues?


That's weird, works on with mine (Elite).


----------



## tbullet

Striper Mark said:


> That's weird, works on with mine (Elite).


Called up Sirius and informed them I needed to get a better deal. I got their premium service Sirius select for 1 year @ $148.61 with taxes and royalty fee's. So it's worth asking for a better plan.


----------



## dtv757

tbullet said:


> Called up Sirius and informed them I needed to get a better deal. I got their premium service Sirius select for 1 year @ $148.61 with taxes and royalty fee's. So it's worth asking for a better plan.


That seams high ... I pay $50 for 6 months all access including app 

No weather / traffic tho 

Does the $148 include weather and traffic 


Just checked select is the lower package all access is the better package 


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tbullet

dtv757 said:


> That seams high ... I pay $50 for 6 months all access including app
> 
> No weather / traffic tho
> 
> Does the $148 include weather and traffic
> 
> 
> Just checked select is the lower package all access is the better package
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk





Everything. However, this is the Canadian price. Regular price is $249 a year plus fee's. They also threw in their new 100 xtra channels package.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

How many cities have traffic and weather?


----------



## dtv757

TheRatPatrol said:


> How many cities have traffic and weather?


I was talking about the extra festure "travel link" 

Where in certain cars u get weather and traffic updates 




Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hardlu

to much


----------



## dealer6871

Just got my renewal notice in the mail for $305.00, which includes $52.00 in music royalty fees. Get so tired of fighting with Sirius every year. Any recent better deals for all access in car only at renewal time? Will give me an idea of what I should be looking for when I call. Thanks.


----------



## JA Fant

dealer6871 said:


> Just got my renewal notice in the mail for $305.00, which includes $52.00 in music royalty fees. Get so tired of fighting with Sirius every year. Any recent better deals for all access in car only at renewal time? Will give me an idea of what I should be looking for when I call. Thanks.



check out the XM Select package which is pretty comprehensive unless you want extra add-ons.


----------



## Striper Mark

dealer6871 said:


> Just got my renewal notice in the mail for $305.00, which includes $52.00 in music royalty fees. Get so tired of fighting with Sirius every year. Any recent better deals for all access in car only at renewal time? Will give me an idea of what I should be looking for when I call. Thanks.


6Mos for $50, excluding taxes and fees


----------



## dealer6871

Actually called on Monday. Did go with the Select package. Missing is the streaming which I don't use and some sports. Offer was $141.00 out the door or around $11.75 per month. Had some additional credits so it wound up being $100.92 for 12 months. Only went with All Access last year because it was the only way to get Howard. This year he's included in the Select package. 

Still don't understand why we have to go through this game every year. Guess some do write the check for the $305.00. Worse than the cable companies.


----------



## MonoStereo

dealer6871 said:


> Only went with All Access last year because it was the only way to get Howard. This year he's included in the Select package.


Hadn't heard about this. I'm not a giant Howard fan, but I'll have to see if he's included in my Select package now.


----------



## Striper Mark

MonoStereo said:


> Hadn't heard about this. I'm not a giant Howard fan, but I'll have to see if he's included in my Select package now.


That's not true, need All Access


----------



## dealer6871

Here is what I found out. Howard was listed on the Select channel listing off the Sirius site, but when they updated my subscription he was missing. Called CS and after being put on hold for 10 minutes they said that Howard was included in the Select package only if you had a Sirius receiver. He was not included if you had an XM receiver. My BMW apparently has a XM receiver. I went off on them because they wanted another $200.00 to upgrade and nowhere on their website does it say that it only applies to Sirius receivers. They acknowledged that and said they would place a note for their reps for future callers. They finally offered me a $23.00 upgrade to All Access.


----------



## MonoStereo

There we go. Thanks for the clarification, ya'll. I figured it was something goofy like that.


----------



## ss3740

Just got off the phone with CS. At first ( from my Chevy Malibu bill) and they wanted 323.88 yearly. I asked them to disconnect it, which of course sent me to a "specialist". After some bargaining, I got him down to 155.24 for a one year mostly music plus streaming. Which is the same plan I already have. My second car, A Chrysler Pacifica van, which has a Select plan without steaming, was invoiced at 108.44 for a six month period.. I got him down to 114 for a year. So both cars, one with streaming and one without ( mostly Music on Chevy and Sirius XM Select on Chrysler ) was 269.83 for a year. Or 5.18 a week ….


----------



## BluesDaddy56

ss3740 said:


> Just got off the phone with CS. At first ( from my Chevy Malibu bill) and they wanted 323.88 yearly. I asked them to disconnect it, which of course sent me to a "specialist". After some bargaining, I got him down to 155.24 for a one year mostly music plus streaming. Which is the same plan I already have. My second car, A Chrysler Pacifica van, which has a Select plan without steaming, was invoiced at 108.44 for a six month period.. I got him down to 114 for a year. So both cars, one with streaming and one without ( mostly Music on Chevy and Sirius XM Select on Chrysler ) was 269.83 for a year. Or 5.18 a week ….


Just did my renewal yesterday. I had called six months ago and gotten, IIRC, right at a $10 or so a month deal. Said, of course, I want to cancel. Too expensive. Don't listen enough to make it worthwhile (which is actually true, in my car I typically only listen when my wife is riding with me - otherwise I play my own digital files). Offered me a year deal that would be about the same cost, $10 or $11 a month when all the junk fees are added. I said, no, still to expensive. So then she offered me $5.99 a month PLUS the licensing/royalty fee, which makes it come out to $7.27 a month, billed monthly rather than in one chunk, for 12 months. I actually asked if that was the best she could do (was told yes), so I took it. Just over $87 for a year.


----------



## LDBetaGuy

I just made the call. It's so inane that we need to go through this every year.! I subscribe to the Select package. At the beginning of the call I said the usual stuff; "I'm not in my car as much", "It's too expensive" ...yadda, yadda, yadda. 

The first offer was for $140.00 a year (No, thank you. Please cancel my subscription). The second offer was for $127.80 a year (No, thank you. Please cancel my subscription). The third offer was to pay $7.82 monthly, which comes to $93.84 a year (No, thank you. Please cancel my subscription). The final offer was for $6.41 a month, which comes to $76.92 a year. (OK, I'll take it.)


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I keep getting an email from them wanting me to buy this radio with a subscription. I’m surprised they’re pushing that radio, with all the other ways we have available nowadays to listen.


----------



## MonoStereo

TheRatPatrol said:


> I keep getting an email from them wanting me to buy this radio with a subscription. I’m surprised they’re pushing that radio, with all the other ways we have available nowadays to listen.


I get those emails _all the time._ I always visualize this giant "Raiders Of The Lost Ark"-style warehouse full of those things.

One thing about how I negotiate with them that I don't know if I've seen mentioned so far is that I start out by saying "I really can't pay more than I already am". I never get the crazy offers, so maybe that way is a good way to start.


----------



## Rodney

New year but same old dance. I called and told them it was too expensive for renewing, and asked them to match last year's price of $120 for 1-year of All Access. They gave me $126, and I figure for $6 more I'll take it. I really am of the opinion that $10 a month is the sweet spot price for this, but I can justify an additional .50 cents. I use the streaming more than I use the radio, and there are a few shows I really enjoy (like Ranger Doug's Cowboy Corral on Willie's Roadhouse), so for me it is worth it. YMMV


----------



## buz

LDBetaGuy said:


> I just made the call. It's so inane that we need to go through this every year.! I subscribe to the Select package. At the beginning of the call I said the usual stuff; "I'm not in my car as much", "It's too expensive" ...yadda, yadda, yadda.
> 
> The first offer was for $140.00 a year (No, thank you. Please cancel my subscription). The second offer was for $127.80 a year (No, thank you. Please cancel my subscription). The third offer was to pay $7.82 monthly, which comes to $93.84 a year (No, thank you. Please cancel my subscription). The final offer was for $6.41 a month, which comes to $76.92 a year. (OK, I'll take it.)


My subscription was up June 10th, I called on the 9th, to cancel. I didn't even give a reason, and she said OK, how about the $99 plan you had last year. I said OK, so I'm out the door with XM Select for $119.87 with the Royalty fee. Before I hung up, she told me to remember again to call next year before the auto renewal, so she can give me the discount price. I agree this is absurd that we have to go through this every year, but I guess they must get enough people not do this so that they get a full price for the radio service.

buz


----------



## MonoStereo

buz said:


> Before I hung up, she told me to remember again to call next year before the auto renewal, so she can give me the discount price. I agree this is absurd that we have to go through this every year, but I guess they must get enough people not do this so that they get a full price for the radio service.
> 
> buz



I forgot to mention it in my last "made the call" post, but they did this with me, too! Right at the end, she said "make sure to call back in a year right before your deal ends". I was so surprised, I had to hold back from cracking up. They must be onto us!!!! Ha ha...and now I wonder if we got the same person on the line.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

$5/month offer back again:
https://www.siriusxm.com/servlet/Sa...AU_all_inoutofcar_getsxmlp-left_12for60_na_SE


----------



## R.T. Barshaw

Are there any deals for streaming only?


----------



## STEELERSRULE

R.T. Barshaw said:


> Are there any deals for streaming only?


Unfortunately, NO. 

On another note, if you have a Sirius(or XM/SiriusXM) deactivated built in radio in a car you bought that was, at one time in use, SiriusXM is currently offering(at least too me through mail, and email) a 2-month FREE subscription with NO STRINGS ATTACHED.

Meaning no Credit Card necessary to reactivate it. Just sign up for the 2-month free option(there is also a 3-month option online as well through SiriusXM), and when the 2 or 3 month subscription is up, it shuts off. 

No need too call in order cancel, or renew if you don't want too.

And the service that is offered is SIRIUSXM ALL-ACCESS. So you get the app on your phone(or roku/firetv/appletv/etc...) for free as well for that 2-3 month signup.

Not sure when they will stop offering that, but just too let those who may be interested know about it...


----------



## Mr.G

Is this new? I logged into my Sirius/XM account today and was informed that streaming music online is now part of my plan.

Sure enough I was able to stream some music but I'm still wondering what strings are attached.

https://player.siriusxm.com/home/foryou


----------



## Sammy2

LastButNotLeast said:


> $5/month offer back again:
> https://www.siriusxm.com/servlet/Sa...AU_all_inoutofcar_getsxmlp-left_12for60_na_SE


Only "Select" right? No Streaming with that? Thanks.


----------



## Striper Mark

Sammy2 said:


> Only "Select" right? No Streaming with that? Thanks.


If you have Select, you can now stream the channels you have with the Select package. No Howard or "Powered by Pandora" which is actually pretty cool. I have All Access and once I get them all set up not sure I'll need the Pandora app anymore.


----------



## Sammy2

Just got All Access for three months at $1.67 for each of two cars, $3.34 TOTAL, by continuing to say, "That's too much, I want to cancel" for every offer beforehand. Calendar Reminder set for October 9, 2019 to do it all over again.


----------



## Mr.G

Mr.G said:


> Is this new? I logged into my Sirius/XM account today and was informed that streaming music online is now part of my plan.
> 
> Sure enough I was able to stream some music but I'm still wondering what strings are attached.
> 
> https://player.siriusxm.com/home/foryou


Guess it's official, I'm sure everyone got an email yesterday.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

No, I didn't. And when I spent the last half hour trying to register online, it kept not recognizing my password, though I can access my account.

BTW, they send you an email that you need to confirm, that they don't bother mentioning, either.
So I'm giving up and will just listen in my car, where there is still only one classical music channel.

Michael


----------



## Striper Mark

LastButNotLeast said:


> No, I didn't. And when I spent the last half hour trying to register online, it kept not recognizing my password, though I can access my account.
> 
> Michael


Once in your account, did you create a streaming ID? the login to look at your bill and the streaming music parts are different ID's


----------



## LastButNotLeast

I did. Several times, and acknowledged the email each time.
Lot losing sleep over it, but thanks for the suggestion.
Michael


----------



## Kevin Cain

ion-man said:


> Does anybody know whether the "ZWINBACK" or other $77 promos for renewal are still valid?
> 
> I used it last year but I don't want to try it again without knowing whther it is still valid and end up screwing up any chance I might have for a discount.


I don't have a code but they want me to reactivate a dead radio for $29 for 6 months? Maybe you have an old radio to reactivate?


----------



## dtv757

I do like the new app and u can create radio stations by artist 


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ergolad

*This is getting old….*

All I can tell you is DO NOT miss the renewal deadline on your promo. It's painful to get a bill at the current rate. Set a reminder, then set it again, then make sure SiriusXM is whitelisted for your email— do anything it takes not to forget. Give yourself a little grace period so you don't snooze that reminder into a full priced renewal. You may ultimately cancel, but getting a full rate bill from SiriusXM just hurts after 7 years of chasing their rates. It's my own fault… but damn if SiriusXM customer service isn't so hit and miss, that even though I knew I was negligent, I hated them just the same after the first of 3 calls and nearly 2 hrs to get it resolved.

Long and short: After two accounts renewed at full price I was able to get the charges reversed (courtesy credits) and promos put back in place. I removed Travel Link & NavTraffic for my 2013 Volt, as I don't use the nav anymore and the travel info (gas, weather, etc) never worked when I thought of using it.

Here's what I now have on each:

XM Select Light 6 Month @ $29.94 (no streaming)
U.S. Music Royalty Fee @ 6.41
No Billing or Re-Activation Fee

Called 866-635-2349 and followed the prompts for cancellation. I started polite but got progressively more frustrated with the rep offering me laughable promos. I asked to speak to a supervisor, saying that I thought I wanted to cancel my service. I seriously was expecting to, unless the next supervisor could help. I was put on hold for a long time. Honestly, I was so frustrated I finally hung up and decided to call when I'd cooled down and was home with a computer in front of me.

On my way back my SiriusXM service shut off.

Second rep, after I explained my previous experience (I'd not confirmed cancellation with anyone), apologized and got my previous promo back in place and refunded me the prorated month of full price charges I'd incurred. We got disconnected as she was doing the same for my wife's vehicle. Good times…

3rd rep, after back and forth holds with a supervisor I never spoke to, matched the promo and service refund for my wife's car. It was not without my having to repeat myself so many times I thought I was crazy. 

Again, I went into this thing having screwed up. Maybe I'm a cheap little *****, but this is a thread dedicated to discounts, so you're here if you're trying to get the most affordable price. I got that. But heck if I'm willing to do it anymore. There comes a point when the savings, the time spent and the service don't add up to the hassle. I'll never pay full price for this service. So if they don't match, or get close, next time, I'm cancelling. It's just not worth what you get, not with a little box in your pocket with every kind of entertainment you could ever wish for.

As usual, my honest disclaimer: I'm fully prepared to cancel my service.

And for what it's worth, I've never been offered a 12 month promo that rivaled the 6 month promos. Otherwise I'd gladly go for that. Anything to delay the pain.

Hope this helps others out there!


----------



## kevin j

I just called to get a new deal with my old one of $135.84[all access including fees]coming up for renewal in 4 days.......my new deal is $173.18 including taxes and fees[sometimes you don't get as lucky the 2nd time around but it's still a deal].


----------



## jamieh1

i get the same deal each time- 6 months select package which also now has streaming $30 I call at a end of each 6 month cycle and say gonna cancel , they offer same offer as before..


----------



## LastButNotLeast

Next time it will cost you an extra buck.
"*Important Notice:* Effective November 13, 2019, the standard rate for primary and additional audio subscription packages will increase by $1 per month. This increase will be applied upon completion of your promotional period."


----------



## MonoStereo

Made "The Call" today, as my current deal runs out soon. I was hoping to get the $5/month promo for Select + streaming they're advertising on their site, but no go. I ended up with $48 for 6 months total for Select with streaming, which ain't awful.


----------



## snakster

Did the dance today. It took a step or two more than usual but got the 12 months for $60 (plus fees and taxes) select package with streaming. First offer was 6 months for 50. Then she offered me the "same promotion" that i just ended (12/60), but it was a 'light' version. This meant no streaming, so I informed her it was NOT the same promotion that I'm currently on. Then there was an offer for 6 months again that included streaming which was essentially her opening offer. I calmly informed her that I'm not interested in paying more per month and that the value of the service to me tops out at the rate I've been paying for the service I've been getting. Back on hold for 3-5 minutes. Comes back and gives me the deal.

Be pleasant and be willing to keep saying 'no'. They'll get there eventually.


----------



## JA Fant

snakster said:


> Did the dance today. It took a step or two more than usual but got the 12 months for $60 (plus fees and taxes) select package with streaming. First offer was 6 months for 50. Then she offered me the "same promotion" that i just ended (12/60), but it was a 'light' version. This meant no streaming, so I informed her it was NOT the same promotion that I'm currently on. Then there was an offer for 6 months again that included streaming which was essentially her opening offer. I calmly informed her that I'm not interested in paying more per month and that the value of the service to me tops out at the rate I've been paying for the service I've been getting. Back on hold for 3-5 minutes. Comes back and gives me the deal.
> 
> Be pleasant and be willing to keep saying 'no'. They'll get there eventually.



Thanks! for the update


----------



## snakster

snakster said:


> Did the dance today. It took a step or two more than usual but got the 12 months for $60 (plus fees and taxes) select package with streaming. First offer was 6 months for 50. Then she offered me the "same promotion" that i just ended (12/60), but it was a 'light' version. This meant no streaming, so I informed her it was NOT the same promotion that I'm currently on. Then there was an offer for 6 months again that included streaming which was essentially her opening offer. I calmly informed her that I'm not interested in paying more per month and that the value of the service to me tops out at the rate I've been paying for the service I've been getting. Back on hold for 3-5 minutes. Comes back and gives me the deal.
> 
> Be pleasant and be willing to keep saying 'no'. They'll get there eventually.


Here's a post script to my story. Both of our cars were lined up and I had the previous promotion for both. Based on a conversation with my wife previously, I told that it was time for me to do the dance again and asked if she was ok with us canceling if I couldn't get the same deal. She said she was. In fact, she did such a good job of convincing me that she doesn't use it much because her commute is so short (she could literally walk if she needed to) that I only renewed my subscription and not hers.

Well, the response I got to that news was a little frosty. Something along the lines of "I thought you were going to renew if you got the same deal?". She then said it was ok, but in a voice that I've come to recognize as not being ok. So anyway, the day after hers expired this week, I went back to the website, clicked on the reactivate offer of 12 months for $60, entered her radio number and Voila still got the same deal.

The moral of the story is, if you get no satisfaction on the phone, cancel it and just reactivate with special offer after it expires.


----------



## Sammy2

Anybody else's calendar look like this?









Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## snakster

Sammy2 said:


> Anybody else's calendar look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Lol, I just update the most recent reminder to the date of the next expiration. Sort of like my haircuts.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I called in today and was able to get the same deal I had for the past year, $8.00 a month for a year plus “fees”. I’m happy with that.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

Free until Dec. 3.
https://www.siriusxm.com/phx/free-listen/FLSportsRadio


----------



## WVZR1

So I activated Sirius/XM yesterday on an older GM that I had never previously activated and received a 12 month $5 ($6.42 after fees). If I'm still happy in several months what would be the procedure to attempt to maintain the price? I'm at a bit of a disadvantage as I don't speak. 

The package is XM SELECT. Is there a simple way to stream directly to a Yamaha TSR-5830 receiver in the house?

What should my calendar look like? LOL Package has start date of 12/03


----------



## mr645

Last wee kI bought a 2017 Cadillac (Used) and the dealer included 30 days XM trial. Yesterday I got in the mail a "free" 3 month trial extension. * a $2 processing fee is required, paid via credit card. Which means they will give me 90 days for $2 as long as I provide a credit card so they can auto renew me for $12,000 (Maybe a little less).


----------



## inspector

We renewed last week and they offered only 6 months at a time. I think the wife paid $48. They bill us and we mail them a check. Once they get your cc, you're at their mercy.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

mr645 said:


> they will give me 90 days for $2 as long as I provide a credit card so they can auto renew me for $12,000 (Maybe a little less).


That's for another CAR, right?


----------



## LensClock

*My January 2020 update:*

Called 866 635 2349 and after punching in acct #, zip, street number, etc. got a rep in less than 4 minutes.
Told "Ted" my special promo rate is about to expire and I'd like to continue my subscription, but only if they can continue to give me that promo rate. I also mentioned the times they are a-changing and I listen to Alexa more and more and hardly need SiriusXM any more, but I'll continue if they give me a good deal.
Within seconds he offers me ~$36 for 6 months, and says he can double that to $72.40 for 12 months (that's including taxes/fees/etc). I'm not sure what this "select" service is that others are mentioning, but I'm pretty sure this rate is just for the basic stuff (but it does come with streaming).

I said "Sold! Let's lock that in before it goes up!"
After listening to 5 minutes of legalese and terms of the deal and agreeing to it, we were done. 

Call lasted 14 minutes and I am done for a year.


Actually, more than a year - did you know you can "suspend" service, if you don't plan to use your car/SiriusXM for a period of time? There's no automated/touch tone way to do it, but if you call that same 866 635 2349 number and tell them you'll be on vacation or whatever for a week or month or two, they will suspend service and not charge you. Yet another way to stretch your Sirius funds.


----------



## MonoStereo

LensClock said:


> I'm not sure what this "select" service is that others are mentioning


It's basically All Access, minus Howard Stern, the NFL, & maybe a couple other sports I can't think of ( NASCAR, maybe? ).

It DOES include MLB, which makes it the perfect package for me, because I only care about baseball, sports-wise. And I can easily live without Stern if it saves me a buncha dough.


----------



## perfman

LensClock said:


> Called 866 635 2349 and after punching in acct #, zip, street number, etc. got a rep in less than 4 minutes.
> Told "Ted" my special promo rate is about to expire and I'd like to continue my subscription, but only if they can continue to give me that promo rate. I also mentioned the times they are a-changing and I listen to Alexa more and more and hardly need SiriusXM any more, but I'll continue if they give me a good deal.
> Within seconds he offers me ~$36 for 6 months, and says he can double that to $72.40 for 12 months (that's including taxes/fees/etc). I'm not sure what this "select" service is that others are mentioning, but I'm pretty sure this rate is just for the basic stuff (but it does come with streaming).
> 
> I said "Sold! Let's lock that in before it goes up!"
> After listening to 5 minutes of legalese and terms of the deal and agreeing to it, we were done.
> 
> Call lasted 14 minutes and I am done for a year.
> 
> 
> Actually, more than a year - did you know you can "suspend" service, if you don't plan to use your car/SiriusXM for a period of time? There's no automated/touch tone way to do it, but if you call that same 866 635 2349 number and tell them you'll be on vacation or whatever for a week or month or two, they will suspend service and not charge you. Yet another way to stretch your Sirius funds.


Time for the dance again. Had all access for years, lately for the $110 - $112/yr promotion price.
I saw my subscription continued monthly, next payment due was $10.34. I fell for it, thinking I'm getting a deal now (once I actually was automatically re-upped for the same price - no call needed). Cut to the chase: next payment due was in 10 days for $20+ .
Admitting I'm an idiot, logged on again and saw $99/yr for all access before the login screen. Made the call and stressed I'm done if I cannot get the $99 promo.
Got it with no "wait, let me see what I can do" jargon.
Good for at least this year.


----------



## drewTT

They suckered me back in with the $60 for a year offer. Still sounds like garbage over satellite in the car though. A little better streaming it on the Apple TV and other devices.


----------



## tveli

Drew , sounds like you might enjoy an improved tuner and/or other car audio upgrade.


----------



## drewTT

tveli said:


> Drew , sounds like you might enjoy an improved tuner and/or other car audio upgrade.




That’s like polishing a turd. The issue is the horrible compression due to the low satellite bitrate. Every single car I’ve been in with SiriusXM, you can absolutely hear the compression.


----------



## dtv757

I just called and got all access /12 months /$99 before tax .. any better deals out there?

O yes the rep did ask me about howard ,NFL or nascar I said I listen to NFL . So I guess all access is the best for me.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dealer6871

Renewal was $320.35 including fees and taxes. Ended up with $119.72 with fees and taxes all access for 12 months. Was the current promotion ending in April.


----------



## knowspinzone

dtv757 said:


> I just called and got all access /12 months /$99 before tax .. any better deals out there?
> 
> O yes the rep did ask me about howard ,NFL or nascar I said I listen to NFL . So I guess all access is the best for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I've been an All Access subscriber on my 2007 car since it was new. I've always received a discounted rate. I called and said my $300+ renewal bill was too high and my friend (dtv757 is my new friend  ) got a $99 All Access rate. No problem, no discussion, no checking with a supervisor, she just gave me that rate plus about $30 in fees and taxes.

I'm happy!


----------



## MonoStereo

My Select subscription runs out a week from tomorrow, so I was gonna make "the call" next weekend. BUT...I just read this on the XMFan message board :

_"I went on the SXM website and they had a button you could press to look at promo offers instead of cancelling, and I was able to just select the 12 months of Select for $60 deal without talking to any humans at all. I guess their call centers are getting swamped and they figured it would be better to let people just cut their service than get hit with a bunch of chargebacks from people who couldn't get to a retentions agent."_

I found a "check your special offers" button, but when I clicked on it, it just took me back to the "Your Account" page. But when I clicked on the "cancel your service" link in the "Help & Support" tab in "Your Account", it took me to a cancellation form to fill out - and THERE, at the bottom of the form, is a little drop-down link that offers you 3-4 choices. One of which was a year of Select for $60. Which I took. I know one of the other deals is the "12 months of All Access for $99" one.

So I had to dig around a little, but once I found my way it was super easy to do. And no call! One you submit, you'll get an email that tells you your status is "unresolved" & they'll get to it ASAP. So we'll see how long that takes.


----------



## JA Fant

MonoStereo said:


> My Select subscription runs out a week from tomorrow, so I was gonna make "the call" next weekend. BUT...I just read this on the XMFan message board :
> 
> _"I went on the SXM website and they had a button you could press to look at promo offers instead of cancelling, and I was able to just select the 12 months of Select for $60 deal without talking to any humans at all. I guess their call centers are getting swamped and they figured it would be better to let people just cut their service than get hit with a bunch of chargebacks from people who couldn't get to a retentions agent."_
> 
> I found a "check your special offers" button, but when I clicked on it, it just took me back to the "Your Account" page. But when I clicked on the "cancel your service" link in the "Help & Support" tab in "Your Account", it took me to a cancellation form to fill out - and THERE, at the bottom of the form, is a little drop-down link that offers you 3-4 choices. One of which was a year of Select for $60. Which I took. I know one of the other deals is the "12 months of All Access for $99" one.
> 
> So I had to dig around a little, but once I found my way it was super easy to do. And no call! One you submit, you'll get an email that tells you your status is "unresolved" & they'll get to it ASAP. So we'll see how long that takes.


Outstanding!


----------



## MonoStereo

FWIW, I have no update on my situation. And my subscription ends tonight, so it looks like today I'm gonna have to make "the call" after all to see what's up. I dunno if the deal I chose will kick in automatically, or if I'll be charged the $123.76 that my plan would cost if I just let it rollover under normal circumstances. I DO know there ain't NO way I'm payin' $123.76.

EDIT : apparently, you can't even make "the call" if you wanted to now. So I emailed them about it, & we'll see if I get a response this time. I'll be watching my Visa account like a friggin' HAWK. Ha ha...


----------



## LastButNotLeast

I just got an offer in the mail for $5/month and a free echo dot.
Apparently, they miss me. 
https://care.siriusxm.com/subscribe...-01_Sel-12-mo-for-060-Amazon-Dot-1_MarchWaves
Unfortunately, I have no use for a dot, so I'll pass.
Michael


----------



## tveli

Certain grace digital radios in certain serial number range were to have siriusxm streaming support ended march 31. This info summarized from siriusxm US mail notification evidently to all current customers who had previously used such Grace radios to stream sirius/xm.

That end-of-streaming-support date has been delayed until May 15. Additionally any customer who has ever had used one of the support-ceasing grace radios can get a free echo dot on request from siriusxm immediately. This info summarized from a letter from ceo of grace digital on their support forum.

Best regards to all.


----------



## MonoStereo

My current promo ended overnight, without hearing back from XM about either of my emails/cancellation requests.

And today I was charged $123.76.

Hopefully this will get fixed ASAP, & I'm not gonna be an jerk about it. I understand things are crazy right now.


----------



## tveli

Disputing the charge seems reasonable unless you specifically agreed to it and continue to agree. Not sure what I’m going to do with my three car subscriptions or the extra cars...

but if i want to cancel or downgrade siriusxm and they cannot accommodate, i will gladly reverse the charge and see about paying (less) by check .


----------



## S Sing

knowspinzone said:


> I've been an All Access subscriber on my 2007 car since it was new. I've always received a discounted rate. I called and said my $300+ renewal bill was too high and my friend (dtv757 is my new friend  ) got a $99 All Access rate. No problem, no discussion, no checking with a supervisor, she just gave me that rate plus about $30 in fees and taxes.
> 
> I'm happy!


dude, nice

I hate that I moves to Maui as no XM here...


----------



## MonoStereo

I finally heard back from SiriusXM. They cancelled my account. Even though I picked an offer THEY offered. And now I have a "Subscription Credit" of $118.34. Whatever that is. Hopefully an amount that gets charged back to my credit card soon.

Speaking of my credit card...I had disputed the XM over-charge, the other day. Visa credited me the amount, minus the $60 I had agreed to pay XM. 

So what I got here is a friggin' mess. Ha ha...


----------



## LastButNotLeast

At least now you can sign up as a new user and get a free Dot.
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/101-...again-any-discount-codes-31.html#post59453586
Good luck.
Michael


----------



## MonoStereo

LastButNotLeast said:


> At least now you can sign up as a new user and get a free Dot.
> https://www.avsforum.com/forum/101-...again-any-discount-codes-31.html#post59453586
> Good luck.
> Michael


I was literally thinking of that deal earlier this afternoon! Ha ha...

Yeah - I'm not too annoyed about it, since I know I can just get a sweet deal soon if I decide I wanna go back. Actually, the timing of this isn't bad, because I work from home now & do most of my listening in the car. So I might NOT go back. Mainly just not looking forward to having to contact my credit card again, etc.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

I listen now more at home - via my Echo.
Just sayin'.

Michael


----------



## MonoStereo

LastButNotLeast said:


> I listen now more at home - via my Echo.
> Just sayin'.
> 
> Michael


I do, too - mostly via the app on my Kindle Fire. But generally speaking, I'm covered at home for music, because of a modern classical station I listen to called Twentysound ( not to mention my thousands-strong CD collection ). 90% of my XM listening is in the car. And I'll probably go back if they offer me something like the $60/12 months deal - I DID already choose that once, & they screwed it up.


----------



## Sammy2

Our subscription was up for our two cars and they STILL tried to offer me a deal when I told them we weren't driving anywhere of any distance to worry about it. Finally, I got them to cancel. I then when back to the SiriusXM website and was able to sign up for free streaming for 3 months which is all we need. I made a new calendar reminder to cancel in 89 days.


----------



## MonoStereo

Several days later, the amount I paid SiriusXM before they cancelled my account hasn't been charged back to my credit card. As I suspected, the "Subscription Credit" was the 120-some dollars in the form of a credit on my account.

Which no longer existed.

But I saw the $60/12 months offer on the site, & re-subscribed. Which is all I was trying to do in the first place, if you've been following this gazillion post saga from the beginning. That amount was taken out of my "credit", which is 50-some dollars now. I suppose I'll use those 50-ish bucks next year on a similar deal.

So long story short, they screwed this all up, & I basically ended up with the deal I wanted. Just paying for 2 years at once. And costing me all the time I spent trying to get ahold of them & a lotta stress that I REALLY don't need right now.

Nice work, guys.

At least I don't have to mess with this for a year now.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

Did you at least get the free Dot for your trouble?
Michael


----------



## MonoStereo

Hee hee...nope! I did see it was available as part of the All Access deal, though. I don't really have a need for one, anyway.


----------



## ss3740

I just did the deal .... Again. They sent me a invoice e-mail for 533.06 for our two cars. Somehow I got them down to 114.80 the last time, but the best I could deal was 156.24 for our two cars. Its a 60 dollar promotion, plus fees and taxes on each car . I guess it's worth 13 dollars a month .... Must be loosing my touch


----------



## Gandu

MonoStereo said:


> But when I clicked on the "cancel your service" link in the "Help & Support" tab in "Your Account", it took me to a cancellation form to fill out - and THERE, at the bottom of the form, is a little drop-down link that offers you 3-4 choices. One of which was a year of Select for $60. Which I took. I know one of the other deals is the "12 months of All Access for $99" one.


Thanks. Followed the above process, 'Select' $60/12mo, only 5 min of my time and no grinding with a rep on the phone


----------



## MonoStereo

Gandu said:


> Thanks. Followed the above process, 'Select' $60/12mo, only 5 min of my time and no grinding with a rep on the phone


If this is a renewal, just make sure you're charged the correct amount. See my previous posts above - I got a MAJOR hassle that's just now getting ironed out.


----------



## Rodney

Another year down, and another dance with SiriusXM. I have to say, they are making it easier. When I called they had an automated response that offered me to renew my current All Access for $99 for a year. However I wanted to downgrade to Select and get the $60/year, so they said be prepared for extremely long hold times. I waited, and it was actually pretty quick. They again offered me the same $99 deal as the automated response did, but I said no, I wanted to pay $60 for it. They said they couldn't do All Access for that price, but offered me Select. They told me I would be losing MLB and I said there are no games anyway, so I'm not missing that and took the Select. All in, it was $71.51 for another year of SiriusXM with streaming. Took a total of 7 minutes on the phone.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Did anyone else get an email offer for a $10.00 Echo Dot? Just wanting to make sure it’s legitimate. Thanks


----------



## LastButNotLeast

IIRC, it was the same "free with renewal" offer I got a month or so ago (and posted above).
Turning it down this time, too.
Michael


----------



## TheRatPatrol

LastButNotLeast said:


> IIRC, it was the same "free with renewal" offer I got a month or so ago (and posted above).
> Turning it down this time, too.
> Michael


I’ll take your Echo Dot if you don’t want it.


----------



## LastButNotLeast

I want it more than I want another subscription, which is to say not much, so I'm happy with neither.
But if you're going to subscribe anyway, it's a good deal.
Michael


----------



## JA Fant

Any Fall 2020 deals?


----------



## JGM

JA Fant said:


> Any Fall 2020 deals?


I got a mailing last week for the 84% off / $99 total for 3 years deal. This is the second time I've seen this offer, and it's by far the best deal I've ever seen from SXM. 

The fine print in the mailing ties the offer to the specific (currently inactive) radio in my car. I suspect they won't give it to you, but it's worth mentioning that "my friend got this offer" and asking for it -- at the least they will respond by giving you the best available deal you do qualify for. 

"To claim this offer go to siriusxm.com/deals151 or call 1.866.831.4002" 

By the way, does anybody know if, once you accept this deal, there is a problem with transferring it to another car/radio? I won't be keeping this car that long . . .


----------



## JA Fant

JGM said:


> I got a mailing last week for the 84% off / $99 total for 3 years deal. This is the second time I've seen this offer, and it's by far the best deal I've ever seen from SXM.
> 
> The fine print in the mailing ties the offer to the specific (currently inactive) radio in my car. I suspect they won't give it to you, but it's worth mentioning that "my friend got this offer" and asking for it -- at the least they will respond by giving you the best available deal you do qualify for.
> 
> "To claim this offer go to siriusxm.com/deals151 or call 1.866.831.4002"
> 
> By the way, does anybody know if, once you accept this deal, there is a problem with transferring it to another car/radio? I won't be keeping this car that long . . .


Thank You! that is a great price, especially, if it includes SXM Select.


----------



## LensClock

*Already expired?*

The web address "siriusxm.com/deals151" doesn't seem to work for me:


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I just called in and got a year for $118.99 after fees and taxes.


----------



## snakster

I just did my annual dance. I got the same deal I do every year. $60/12 months (around $75 with tax and fees). All you really need to do is ask. They give me some offer that‘s less than full price but way more than the above. I just say I’m not interested in paying anymore than my previous deal. Magically, it is available at that point. Just keep saying no until they get to about $5/month.


----------



## LDBetaGuy

I've been on a $5 per month plan (the Select package) for the past year. I received an email from SiriusXM alerting me that my subscription will be renewing in February at the regular price. I contacted them through the online chat on the Sirius XM website. I asked to renew my plan at the same special offer price that I have been paying. It took about 10 minutes for them to set everything up, actually at $4.99 per month. Doing it all via chat was definitely easier for me than dealing with a phone call!


----------



## Chris3mes1

LDBetaGuy said:


> I've been on a $5 per month plan (the Select package) for the past year. I received an email from SiriusXM alerting me that my subscription will be renewing in February at the regular price. I contacted them through the online chat on the Sirius XM website. I asked to renew my plan at the same special offer price that I have been paying. It took about 10 minutes for them to set everything up, actually at $4.99 per month. Doing it all via chat was definitely easier for me than dealing with a phone call!


I would much rather do everything through chat for my February renewal. Did you threaten to cancel?


----------



## dtv757

snakster said:


> I just did my annual dance. I got the same deal I do every year. $60/12 months (around $75 with tax and fees). All you really need to do is ask. They give me some offer that‘s less than full price but way more than the above. I just say I’m not interested in paying anymore than my previous deal. Magically, it is available at that point. Just keep saying no until they get to about $5/month.


Is that $60 for all access ?

Or select ??

I think they last gave me all access for $100/12mo

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Chris3mes1 said:


> I would much rather do everything through chat for my February renewal. Did you threaten to cancel?





dtv757 said:


> Is that $60 for all access ?
> 
> Or select ??
> 
> I think they last gave me all access for $100/12mo


I was able to get the $99 a year deal using the automated phone system, I didn’t have to talk to anyone.


----------



## dtv757

TheRatPatrol said:


> I was able to get the $99 a year deal using the automated phone system, I didn’t have to talk to anyone.


yea i believe thats what i have . was curious about that $60


----------



## LDBetaGuy

Chris3mes1 said:


> I would much rather do everything through chat for my February renewal. Did you threaten to cancel?


No, I did not threaten to cancel. This is what I wrote in the chat: "I received an email from Sirius XM stating that my subscription would soon be up for renewal. I'm currently on a promotion package of $5.00 per month. I would like to renew my subscription at that same promotional rate, please" 

I had to answer a few questions to prove I was the account holder and, after a couple of relatively short waits while the agent worked on things, I got the deal without any problems.


----------



## kokishin

Merry Christmas all!

Just re-upped All Access for $60/year (total incl fees, taxes of $68.25) plus a small credit because my prior plan expires in early January. Also, got another amazon echo dot which I'll never use.

Initially, the chat window agent offered me $99/year plus taxes & fees. I told her I was well aware others were getting All Access for $60/year. She gave me no pushback and offered me the $60/year renewal.

First time I tried using their online chat and it was easier than dealing with the reps over the phone.

Thanks guys!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

kokishin said:


> Also, got another amazon echo dot which I'll never use.


I’ll take it if you don’t want it.


----------



## kokishin

TheRatPatrol said:


> I’ll take it if you don’t want it.


You are correct Sir.

I got the first Echo Dot from SiriusXM from last year's promo. I tried it for a while but the novelty wore off. I disconnected it 

Now, I'm getting a second Dot from this year's promo. It will stay in the box perhaps to be used later as a Xmas gift.


----------



## dtv757

kokishin said:


> Merry Christmas all!
> 
> Just re-upped All Access for $60/year (total incl fees, taxes of $68.25) plus a small credit because my prior plan expires in early January. Also, got another amazon echo dot which I'll never use.
> 
> Initially, the chat window agent offered me $99/year plus taxes & fees. I told her I was well aware others were getting All Access for $60/year. She gave me no pushback and offered me the $60/year renewal.
> 
> First time I tried using their online chat and it was easier than dealing with the reps over the phone.
> 
> Thanks guys!


All access for $60 i gotta call Monday 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757

Thank everyone ! I also did the online chat and got All Access for $60 ! They also mentioned Amazon thing.


----------



## Chris3mes1

wow I was happy paying the $100 plus fees for All Access. I will try for $60 in my February renewal!


----------



## dtv757

Chris3mes1 said:


> wow I was happy paying the $100 plus fees for All Access. I will try for $60 in my February renewal!


I was a few months early and got a credit so mine ended up being below $60

I would still try... 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JA Fant

Happy New Year! 2021


----------



## LensClock

LDBetaGuy said:


> This is what I wrote in the chat: "I received an email from Sirius XM stating that my subscription would soon be up for renewal. I'm currently on a promotion package of $5.00 per month. I would like to renew my subscription at that same promotional rate, please"


I copied and pasted LDBetaGuy's quote above and pasted it into the SirisuXM chat box.

They then counter-offered: "Nothing to worry, I'll make sure to get that promotion back on your account, but first, I would like to introduce you to our All-Access package which includes premium channels like Howard Stern, NFL and NASCAR at a promotional rate of $99, plus fees and taxes. That's like paying $8.25 per month instead of the $21.99 standard monthly rate."

Then my counter-counter-offer was: "I appreciate being informed of your other offerings - that is good suggestive selling! But, I rarely listen to SiriusXM much, and can't stand Howard Stern. In fact, I was considering cancelling altogether. But, if you can match last year's $5/month offer, I'll prepay for a year."

....and minutes later I got a year's renewal for $72.65! Thanks, LDBetaGuy for the explicit instructions!

Hopefully someone else can copy/paste LDBetaGuy's initial message, and then _my_ counter-offer message (unless, of course, they somehow _like_ Howard Stern), and get a renewal without having to type a single word!

One interesting side note - the credit card that I used last year was lost, so I got a new one issued 6 months ago. I never told SiriusXM the new #, but somehow they had the new # on file, because that's what they charged the $72.65 to, without me ever mentioning any card number. So apparently if you lose a card and get a new #, the bank informs vendors that you have a relationship with of the new number. I can see why they are doing that, but the downside is that vendors that you don't want anything to do with anymore (especially when renewal time comes around) still have a way to auto-renew your subscription.


----------



## jmccurrytech

Just renewed my year via chat. I wouldn't budge on $60/year for all access. Eventually I got it, ended up being $77.94 with tax and royalty fee.


----------



## Chris3mes1

Well I renewed for $120 for the year through chat. I tried for 20 minutes to get the $60 deal, but it looks like that promotion actually ended. I also received an additional $5 credit for using my AMEX. They have a promo right now for SiriusXM for $5 credit if you spend $8 or more up to 3 times. This expires at the end of February .I could have done monthly and received the credit 2 more times if it expired later. I am happy with $115 for the year, but I will look out for the $60 deal in December/January and threaten to cancel sooner next time.


----------



## Marky C

I have been using basic select for years and just did the dance to renew and I was offered "select advantage" this plan for $5.50 a month "$7.07 with fees/tax" it's .50 more but the big difference being that it never reverts to full price so I don't have to call again to "dance" has anyone else been offered this?


----------



## knowspinzone

This forum is worth every penny I pay for it! 

Seriously, I just renewed for All Access for $119.19, better than the $320.35 renewal notice they sent to me.

One thing I learned here many years ago is to NEVER pay by credit card. Sometimes they want me to pay that way. I always tell them I don't use credit cards and I'll send them a check.

They did ask at the end if I had any suggestions. I told them why to they constantly play games when they should just ask for an honest and non-negotiable rate in the first place. I'm due for another game next month when I have to renew my wife's car.


----------



## Gandu

LensClock said:


> I copied and pasted LDBetaGuy's quote above and pasted it into the SirisuXM chat box.
> 
> They then counter-offered: "Nothing to worry, I'll make sure to get that promotion back on your account, but first, I would like to introduce you to our All-Access package which includes premium channels like Howard Stern, NFL and NASCAR at a promotional rate of $99, plus fees and taxes. That's like paying $8.25 per month instead of the $21.99 standard monthly rate."
> 
> Then my counter-counter-offer was: "I appreciate being informed of your other offerings - that is good suggestive selling! But, I rarely listen to SiriusXM much, and can't stand Howard Stern. In fact, I was considering cancelling altogether. But, if you can match last year's $5/month offer, I'll prepay for a year."
> 
> ....and minutes later I got a year's renewal for $72.65! Thanks, LDBetaGuy for the explicit instructions!


Thanks to both of you. Cut and paste your comments = 'Select' $60/yr base price ($72.72 with fees and taxes included)


----------



## MonoStereo

I just made the annual call. I've used the service waaaaaaaaaaaaay less than normal the last year due to working from home. The majority of my XM listening was during my work commute, which has gone from 20 minutes every day to 20 steps. I listen to old "American Top 40" episodes & use the app while working out sometimes, but that's about it. And they've removed MLB from the Select package, so that ain't helpin'.

Anyway - I wanted to do this via chat, but for some reason it wasn't available. So I grabbed my phone & called in. An automated message told me their call centers were closed ( not according to their website ) & then offered me the deal I had this past year ( $60 for 12 months of Select ). I'm fine with paying that much, as I should be driving more in the upcoming year. I was hoping to talk to a live person because I wanted to try to weasel a free Amazon Dot outta them, but you can't win 'em all.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

MonoStereo said:


> And they've removed MLB from the Select package


Does this help you at all now?









SiriusXM signs MLB extension, offers streaming-only subscribers games


SiriusXM has signed a rights extension with MLB. As part of that, they're now making live games available for streaming-only subscribers.



awfulannouncing.com


----------



## ss3740

Took all your advise. Did the chat. After explaining I was retired now, and not using the service as I once did. Explained I was still interested if the price was right. Ask them what did they have to offer, and I was aware of 60 dollar per year promotions ,,,, And that's exactly what he came back with...... 77.00 per year for two (each) cars all access ...


----------



## MonoStereo

TheRatPatrol said:


> Does this help you at all now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SiriusXM signs MLB extension, offers streaming-only subscribers games
> 
> 
> SiriusXM has signed a rights extension with MLB. As part of that, they're now making live games available for streaming-only subscribers.
> 
> 
> 
> awfulannouncing.com


Thanks for posting that, but not really. The only time I used XM for MLB was in the car. I have streaming games through my MLB.tv subscription as well. I know I could just stream from the app in my car, but that would use too much data for the plan I have.

The "good" news is that since I work from home now, I'm hardly ever in my car! So for the rare occasions where I'll be driving when a game's on I'll have to suck it up & use AM radio. LIKE SOME KINDA GOT-DANGED ANIMAL.


----------



## drt2k3

I would encourage everyone to try and time their renewals to black Friday.

I was able to get $5/month (billed monthly) with free upgrade to all access because that upgrade was being offered during the Black Friday special


----------



## winker12

I also did the chat and signed up for $5 per month for a year. Thats about what its worth to me!


----------



## jhw59

$36 for six months-no Stern or NFL


----------



## Simm

My subscription expired a couple of weeks ago and the rep I got was unwilling to offer any kind of deal so I canceled. Maybe they will reach out to me with a better offer in a month or so.


----------



## dtv757

its renewal time for me are they still offering $60/yr for all access


----------



## dtv757

winker12 said:


> I also did the chat and signed up for $5 per month for a year. Thats about what its worth to me!


does that include the app and NFL ?


----------



## dtv757

I called and chatted and they said the $60 went away . they wanted like $11.99 /mo I will call again next month see if there are better deals or around black Friday


----------



## clayky

dtv757 said:


> I called and chatted and they said the $60 went away . they wanted like $11.99 /mo I will call again next month see if there are better deals or around black Friday


I was on a $5/month promo plan that totaled $12.40/month for two cars and I made the annual cancellation call yesterday and was offered a permanent discount plan of $6/month which comes to $15.70/month for 2 cars. It’s a tad higher, but she said that‘s the permanent price with no need to call in the future….we’ll see! 

Btw, it’s labeled “XM Music & Entertainment (Advantage discount) $5.99/month” on the bill.


----------



## andyross63

I have a new car (2022 Hyundai) with 3 months of platinum. I don't plan on keeping that, but might consider the basic M&E, which is showing for $5.99 for 12 months. But, what are the typical fees and taxes on top of that these days? I had Sirius a few years ago on another car (2011 Ford), but dropped it due to poor quality sound and not really needing it. It does seem a bit better in the new car, but that may be because it's full SiriusXM, and not the older Sirius. Unlike the Ford, the Hyundai doesn't like my USB drive with 6000+ songs on it and takes 60-90 seconds to recognize and start playing it whenever I start the car. The Ford was typically near instant.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

I just called in and got another year for $99 ($119 with fees and taxes) using the automated system, although this year it made me talk to an agent, whereas last year I didn’t have to. But all in all I’m happy.


----------



## dtv757

TheRatPatrol said:


> I just called in and got another year for $99 ($119 with fees and taxes) using the automated system, although this year it made me talk to an agent, whereas last year I didn’t have to. But all in all I’m happy.


Is that $99 for all access ? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol

dtv757 said:


> Is that $99 for all access?


Yes the All Access Platinum subscription.


----------



## dtv757

they wouldn't budge for me on all access/platinum they gave me music and enterainment for $85 on year... i may just cancel it ..


----------



## dtv757

Tried calling again and no luck 

They said I could pay more for all access/premium but no deal as far as getting it for $99 


I'm gonna wait 1 month then I'm dropping. Xm after 10+ years 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDon

After 15 years, they wouldn't budge, so I canceled it back in May. Every other week, I get another letter offering me everything for $5/mo for a year. Outside of a few sports, I haven't really needed it. Most sports nets I can stream on my phone with a provider, which I do. Ditto news networks. BT to the car and I'm done. For music, Pandora is fine. Commercials aren't even that big of a deal. 

Maybe if we start traveling, again, but for now... not even at $5.


----------



## dtv757

I guess I could always download my fav teams radio station app and get play by play that way . 

Sometimes I listen to busted open radio tho not sure if that is live on another platform 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDon

Only if it's a local station. Even then, stations are required to substitute programming on their streaming platforms during certain league games as streaming rights stick with the league. Doesn't always happen and isn't always consistently done. For example, if you try to run KDKA's stream during a Steeler's game, you'll get a repeat of some other talk show. In Detroit, NewsRadio WWJ carries Michigan football, but the news staff and talent continue to do live news for the stream as it can't carry the game.

Friend of mine owns a radio station in a small town. He can stream high school and the local college's sports, but when the Royals play, he has to shut down the stream as he doesn't really want to fool with coming up with alternate programming. 

Doc


----------



## TheRatPatrol

dtv757 said:


> I guess I could always download my fav teams radio station app and get play by play that way Sometimes I listen to busted open radio tho not sure if that is live on another platform


Which teams? I know with the NHL app you can listen to either teams audio feed for free. I think it might work for the NBA and MLB as well.


----------



## dtv757

Braves 
Packers 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDon

Out-of-Market Braves will require a Tunein subscription, if I read correctly. Note that ESPN Radio affiliates often carry sports not on ESPN.

Packers out of market will require NFL Game Pass. 

I've circumvented both by finding smaller-market stations that carry the teams and "forget" they're not supposed to stream the games. Worth testing before you drop XM, or just drop XM and wait for the $5/month offers to start showing up.


----------



## DrDon

Just thought of something else...

If you dig through the affiliate list for the Braves, you may find one or two AM blowtorches you can receive where you are, especially with night games.


----------



## dtv757

I could be wrong but u thought someone once told me I can listed to braves via 680 the fan app ? 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MonoStereo

One other ( admittedly non-free ) option would be MLB's "Gameday Audio" package. Every team's home & away radiocast for every game, for $25 a season ( last time I checked, anyway...it's also a part of the MLB-TV package I buy every year ). You can listen in your browser, or via the "MLB At-Bat" app. An absolute steal, IMO.


----------



## DrDon

dtv757 said:


> I could be wrong but u thought someone once told me I can listed to braves via 680 the fan app ?


That'd be a try-it-and-see thing. Also might be in-market if their app's server geofences. I haven't attempted any OOM MLB radio streaming since dropping XM as I've thrown in the towel on the Tigers, preferring the Rays, instead. Rays are on local HD Radio, so that's my go-to for them as WDAE's FM translator barely reaches my house. 

All I know is both my buddy's radio station and the Detroit cluster I worked for had to run substitute programming on the station's stream. YMMV

Here's another fun tidbit. SiriusXM has exclusive rights to on-dash in-game scores. Radio stations, especially HD Radio has the technology to display the current score, same as SXM, but can't.


----------



## dtv757

O yea forgot about MLb.tv app 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kokishin

My sub runs out tomorrow (Xmas day). I'm currently on a $60/year All Access plan.

Tried online chat to re-up (like last year). Best deal they would offer me is $11.99/month for a year for Platinum (aka All Access).

New subs can get Platinum for $8.25/month for a year, but they wouldn't give me that deal.

So, I canceled.

I'll try tomorrow and hope they're more in the Xmas spirit.


----------



## dtv757

Yea they wouldn't budge on me for all access/platinum 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDon

In about a week, you'll start getting the "come back" mails offering a better deal. I still didn't take it.


----------



## kokishin

kokishin said:


> My sub runs out tomorrow (Xmas day). I'm currently on a $60/year All Access plan.
> 
> Tried online chat to re-up (like last year). Best deal they would offer me is $11.99/month for a year for Platinum (aka All Access).
> 
> New subs can get Platinum for $8.25/month for a year, but they wouldn't give me that deal.
> 
> So, I canceled.
> 
> I'll try tomorrow and hope they're more in the Xmas spirit.


I was able to renew using online chat to Platinum aka All Access today (Xmas Day) at the new sub rate of $8.25/month for a year. In addition, they charged a U.S. Music Royalty Fee of $21.19. My net payment was $120.19 for a one-year renewal. Substantial increase from the $60/year plus the music royalty fee of $12.84 I paid for the last two years. But $60/year was previously the rate for new subs. Inflation <sigh>.

Edit: Added last year's music royalty fee of $12.84.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

kokishin said:


> I was able to renew using online chat to Platinum aka All Access today (Xmas Day) at the new sub rate of $8.25/month for a year. In addition, they charged a U.S. Music Royalty Fee of $21.19. My net payment was $120.19 for a one-year renewal. Substantial increase from the $60/year plus the music royalty fee of $12.84 I paid for the last two years. But $60/year was previously the rate for new subs. Inflation <sigh>.
> 
> Edit: Added last year's music royalty fee of $12.84.


That’s the same deal I got after calling in and saying cancel at the prompts.


----------



## dtv757

I saw when I signed in $8.33 /6months 

I'll try to chat Monday see if a better deal for platinum/all access 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757

Tried online chat they still wouldn't budge 

Mabye I'm being too friendly im use to D* just throwing discounts lol 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757

Anyone recently have any luck with AA/platinum?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRatPatrol

dtv757 said:


> Anyone recently have any luck with AA/platinum?


Are they still not offering you anything good?


----------



## dtv757

I think I called a few weeks ago I wanna gonna try again Monday

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LensClock

I used the online chat today and tried to get last year's rate of $60 + fees/year, but the rep would not go that low, claiming it's no longer available.
The best he could do was: Sirius Music & Entertainment - Advantage: 
Subscription Fees ($5.99 / month) $71.88
US Music Royalty Fee ($1.29/month) $15.38 
TOTAL ($7.27/month) $87.26 /year

He did say this rate is good for year after year - it will automatically renew at that rate annually without you having to call each year and ask for it.
Here's some quotes: "If I put you on this plan your radio will never renew on standard charges until you make any changes."
"I would also like to inform you that $ 5.99 plus F+T a month will never go back to the standard price which is $ 17.99 plus F+T."
"Your service will automatically renew next January 11, 2023 and bill every 12 months with the Advantage Discount applied at then current rates for an estimated total charge of $87.26, which includes fees and taxes. You may cancel at any time by calling us at 866-635-2349."


----------



## Gandu

I should have checked here first 
Got a similar price BUT, apparently, I didn't get the "advantage" plan to cover the annual renewal dance...

"Let's go over the details. The Monthly SiriusXM Music & Entertainment Promotional plan you chose starts today and comes to $7.27 per month for the initial 12 months period, which includes fees and taxes. 

After your first 12 months, beginning on January 14, 2023 your subscription will automatically renew and bill every month at then-current rates for an estimated total charge of $21.84, which includes fees and taxes. You may cancel at any time by calling us at 866-635-2349."


----------



## Ratsy19

LensClock said:


> I used the online chat today and tried to get last year's rate of $60 + fees/year, but the rep would not go that low, claiming it's no longer available.
> The best he could do was: Sirius Music & Entertainment - Advantage:
> Subscription Fees ($5.99 / month) $71.88
> US Music Royalty Fee ($1.29/month) $15.38
> TOTAL ($7.27/month) $87.26 /year
> 
> He did say this rate is good for year after year - it will automatically renew at that rate annually without you having to call each year and ask for it.
> Here's some quotes: "If I put you on this plan your radio will never renew on standard charges until you make any changes."
> "I would also like to inform you that $ 5.99 plus F+T a month will never go back to the standard price which is $ 17.99 plus F+T."
> "Your service will automatically renew next January 11, 2023 and bill every 12 months with the Advantage Discount applied at then current rates for an estimated total charge of $87.26, which includes fees and taxes. You may cancel at any time by calling us at 866-635-2349."


Yesterday, 1/25/22, I went to renew through the Chat function. I asked for the best renewal for SiriusXM Music & entertainment. My chat offered me the 21.88/mo which I assume is for the Platinum. I asked for the Music & Entertainment only and I was given the $5.99/mo offer as stated above. I then asked for the Advantage Plan with automatic renewal at the same price. The chat person did not recognize the offer. I cut and pasted the info from above and chat said that's what I was getting. I asked about the renewal at the same price, and was told that it was a one year plan that would renew at the then current price. they did not recognize or honor the request. In thinking about this, a company can not offer something like this. As Royalty Fees may increase, or with other costs of operations going up. Glad you were able to get this. Please report back to us on January 11 and confirm that this is true!


----------



## clayky

Ratsy19 said:


> Yesterday, 1/25/22, I went to renew through the Chat function. I asked for the best renewal for SiriusXM Music & entertainment. My chat offered me the 21.88/mo which I assume is for the Platinum. I asked for the Music & Entertainment only and I was given the $5.99/mo offer as stated above. I then asked for the Advantage Plan with automatic renewal at the same price. The chat person did not recognize the offer. I cut and pasted the info from above and chat said that's what I was getting. I asked about the renewal at the same price, and was told that it was a one year plan that would renew at the then current price. they did not recognize or honor the request. In thinking about this, a company can not offer something like this. As Royalty Fees may increase, or with other costs of operations going up. Glad you were able to get this. Please report back to us on January 11 and confirm that this is true!





Ratsy19 said:


> Yesterday, 1/25/22, I went to renew through the Chat function. I asked for the best renewal for SiriusXM Music & entertainment. My chat offered me the 21.88/mo which I assume is for the Platinum. I asked for the Music & Entertainment only and I was given the $5.99/mo offer as stated above. I then asked for the Advantage Plan with automatic renewal at the same price. The chat person did not recognize the offer. I cut and pasted the info from above and chat said that's what I was getting. I asked about the renewal at the same price, and was told that it was a one year plan that would renew at the then current price. they did not recognize or honor the request. In thinking about this, a company can not offer something like this. As Royalty Fees may increase, or with other costs of operations going up. Glad you were able to get this. Please report back to us on January 11 and confirm that this is true!


I got the same Advantage plan when calling back in November. Was told it was permanent so no need to call in the future.

*Package/Plan**Subscription Term*​*For Full Term*​XM Music & Entertainment (Advantage Discount)Monthly​$5.99​SiriusXM VideoMonthly​$0.00​U.S. Music Royalty Fee​$1.28​State & Local Taxes​$0.39​ Total Charges$7.66​







Your next term, if any, will be charged to the credit/debit card that w


----------



## dtv757

Whats advantage plan .?
Does it include sports.. like MLB ?
Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LastButNotLeast

3 months free:








Start Your Trial Subscription | SiriusXM


Start your free 3-month trial subscription from SiriusXM today. Get every channel, including every premium channel, plus inside & outside the car and on the app.



www.siriusxm.com


----------



## dtv757

Just did the chat got All Access for $75 (after a refund/adj) so not bad 12 months


----------



## MonoStereo

Just did the annual routine, this time via chat ( so much nicer than making a phone call ). I have the "Music & Entertainment" package, & asked to get the $60/year deal I got last time. I only listen in the car, & I'm work-from-home now...so I only really use the service on the weekends. Like a lot of other folks have found out, the best they'll do now is $6 a month instead of the $5 I got the last year. Close enough, I figured, & signed up for the renewal. Over-the-air radio here is weak enough that it's worth the price for XM even if I only use it 8 days a month.


----------



## ss3740

Just went through the dance ... Went up from 4.99 a month to 5.99. Total bill after adding in royalty fees and taxes was 87.33. (XM Music and Entertainment). This is "each". I have 2 cars so 174.66.


----------



## Rodney

Looks like they are standardizing their offerings. I also had to renew this weekend, and got the XM Music & Entertainment (Advantage Discount) of $5.99/month. They didn't offer it to me as anything other a monthly charge so at least I don't have to put in a reminder in my calendar to call in next year. Just need to watch out for any notice of a price change from them.


----------



## Rodney

I sold my vehicle and called in to remove it from my plan and just go streaming. My other car has CarPlay and I actually prefer the app over the built-in radio. I used their chat option on the website, and it appears they are having a promotion for their Platinum Plan: *SiriusXM Streaming Platinum ($4.99/Month for 12 Months). *Since that is less expensive than my Advantage Discount, I took it. I'll just have to remember to cancel in a year. Off to my calendar to put in a reminder.


----------



## kevin j

I was just able to get a new deal for $8.99 plus tax and fees for the platinum plan[my old deal ends early next month]......all I had to do is say that $22.99 plus taxes and fees was too high.[pays to be a long time subscriber]


----------



## jmcstp

I was just able to renew my same $60 + fees & taxes for 12 months (Music & Entertainment) through chat: "the renewal amount is too expensive & I'd like the same $60/year plan I am currently on" total = $82.58 & I'll have to ask again next year


----------



## upperdeck

i just had some changes made to my plans and for the first time in forever i got all my cars on the same plans at the same time.. so one call instead of 3.. I got all the plans changed to the platinum $10 a month.. i could have gone a bit cheaper but the simplicity of not having to hook a car to my phone everytime i get in is worth the $120 for all 3 csars. Also means the wife doesnt have to deal with it when she drives.. and changing channels when listening to sports is easier in the car than on a phone while driving. Even if the software for all the interfaces is so so bad.. doesnt matter what car you drive the sat interface has been programmed to the dumbest least useful method.. Only if you spend money on your own radio do you even get some of the nice features like pausing and saving and searching that work


----------



## kokishin

upperdeck said:


> i just had some changes made to my plans and for the first time in forever i got all my cars on the same plans at the same time.. so one call instead of 3.. I got all the plans changed to the platinum $10 a month.. i could have gone a bit cheaper but the simplicity of not having to hook a car to my phone everytime i get in is worth the $120 for all 3 csars. Also means the wife doesnt have to deal with it when she drives.. and changing channels when listening to sports is easier in the car than on a phone while driving. Even if the software for all the interfaces is so so bad.. doesnt matter what car you drive the sat interface has been programmed to the dumbest least useful method.. Only if you spend money on your own radio do you even get some of the nice features like pausing and saving and searching that work


Essentially $40 per car?


----------



## LensClock

Well, it's renewal time, and I got an email from SiriusXM saying they will auto-renew on Jan 11th at the following Annual rate, which is exactly the same as they charged me a year ago:

Plan:....................................Music & Entertainment - Advantage
Base Price:..........................$71.88
US Music Royalty Fee:...$15.38
Total:....................................$87.26

After years of calling/chatting with Customer Reps at renewal time, trying to get a better rate, they are beginning to wear me down, and I'm considering just letting them charge my card that amount without any negotiations.

...UNLESS... has anyone had any recent success stories with getting a better rate after contacting SiriusXM?
I (and others, I'm sure) would like to hear the details!


----------



## Jake87

LensClock said:


> Annual rate, which is exactly the same as they charged me a year ago:
> 
> Plan:....................................Music & Entertainment - Advantage
> Base Price:..........................$71.88
> US Music Royalty Fee:...$15.38
> Total:....................................$87.26
> 
> After years of calling/chatting with Customer Reps at renewal time, trying to get a better rate, they are beginning to wear me down, and I'm considering just letting them charge my card that amount without any negotiations.


In November I called to renew and got 12 months at $76.74, all included. I have 2 lifetime radios in a drawer, but who wants them cobbled into a newer car.


----------



## andyross63

Just called and they simply extended the promo I had without having to really say anything. $5.99+$1.28/month for 12 months ($71.88+$15.36 total). Basically the same as @LensClock posted, within a few cents of what may be rounding up or down.


----------

